# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ضرورة التمييز بين: الصلابة في المذهب/ والتعصُّب المذهبي.

## أبو سعيد الباتني

ضرورة التمييز بين: 
الصلابة في المذهب/ والتعصُّب المذهبي. 
لا شكّ أنّ كلمة (التعصُّب) ليست غَرِيبة على طالب العلم...
فهي لَفظَة تَداوَلها العام والخاص...
وتحضُر بِقوَّة في المحاورات الفِقهية، والفضاءات العِلمية... 
حتّى أنّ بعضهم مِمَّن ضَعُفت حُجَّته، اختارها سِلاحاً، يُشهِره في وجه مُناظِره، وخاتمة يُنهي بها رُدوده الهزيلة.
وقد عدَّها بعضهم بأنّها (بِدعة)...وأنّها الاِبن المشؤوم للمذاهب الفقهية..
وألّف كتاباً..انتهى فيه أنّ: الوسيلة الناجعة للقضاء على التعصُّب المذهبي هي:
التخلُّص...والتح  ر من المذاهب الفقهية (!)، وأعطى بديلا..هو: الأخذ مباشرة من الكتاب والسنَّة !!
ولا شكَّ أنّ هذه النتيجة عليها جُملَة ملاحظات..
ومناقشَتُها تتطلَّب الوُقوف على مقدِّماتها التّي كَوَّنتها...........
ويُعتبر تعريف (التعصُّب)/ المقدِّمة الأولى التي انطلق منها للوصول إلى نتيجته. 
فمن ينظر إلى التعصب على أساس أنَّه: (مخالفة الدليل).
لا شك أنّه سيربط بينه وبين التمذهب...خصوصاً وأنَّه علِم بما لا يدع شك أن التمذهب يؤدي إلى مخالفة الكثير من الأحاديث. 
ومن أجل ذلك...أصبح بعض من يشتَغِل بالعلم الشرعي يعتقد أنّ ثمَة ارتباط بين الأمرين، لذلك تجد أكثرهم إذا أراد أن يقول أنّه من مذهب فلان، راح يضيف بأنّه ليس من المتعصبين له !!.
......
وجدت لأحدهم خُطبة مُفرَغة في بعض المنتديات في مناقب الإمام مالك رحمه الله استفتحها بقوله:
"حديثنا عن العلماء ليس تعصبًا لأحد منهم !!، فكل إنسان يُؤخذ منهويُردّ إلا المعصوم".
ولأنّي - والحمد لله- جُبِلت على حبِّ التطلع والفضول...
فإنّي حاولت أن أُسطِّر بحثاً أُقرِّر فيه بعض الفروق القائمة بين اللفظين
عسى أن أستفيد به وإخواني في تحديد الاصطلاح... 
وأحببت بدايةً أن أَضَع تعريفاً لمصطلح التعصُّب..
ثم تعريفا آخر لـ: (الصلابة في المذهب)
بعدها أَضَع الفروق التي تمَّ جمعها
ثم:
*أحببت أن أذّيِّل البحث بذكر بعض التصرفات التّي لا يصلح أن يُوصف صاحبها بالتعصب.*
*راجيا من الله عز وجل التوفيق والسداد.*

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

التعصُّب لغة: الاستقواء، والمحاماة، والمدافعة.
قال ابن منظور في (لسان العرب):
التعصب: من العصبية، وهي: "أن يدعو الرجل إلى نُصرَة عَصبتِه، والتألُّب معهم، على من يُنَاوِءهم، ظالمين كانوا أو مظلومين".

أما في الاصطلاح فهو: 
"انحياز لشيءٍ، والدفاع عنه دون مبرر معقول".
ويُعبِّر عنه علماء النفس بأنّه: 
" نوع من الانحياز، والدفاع عن مسألة تحت تأثير العواطف".
ويصفونه بأنَّه وضع غير طبيعي، يتكوَّن ويتَرَاكم، فيتحكَّم في سلوك الإنسان كنوع من الانتقام وإشاعة الأذى للطرف المخالف.
.........
أمّا الصلابة في المذهب
فهي وصف لمن كان تابعاً لمذهب إمام معين، وأصبح صلبا فيه، ثابتاً على قواعده، منافحا عن اختياراته. 

فهي: انحياز لشيء والدفاع عنه انطلاقاً من مُعطيات موضوعية واقعية.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الفرق الأوّل:
أنّ الصَلابة في المذهب/ تحمل صَاحِبها أن يعتقد أنّ: 
قوله صحيح يحتمل الخطأ، وأنّ قول غيره خطأ يحتمل الصواب.

أمّا المتعصِّب/ فإنّه يرى: 
أنّ قوله حقٌُّ وصواب، وقول غيره خطأ وباطل.
.......
-والفرق واضح بينهما-: 
إذ من يعتقد صِحَّة قوله، ويحتمل وجود الخطأ فيه يكون مستعِدًا لمناقشة غيره.

من أجل ذلك كان الشّافعي وهو صاحب هذه المقولة يُنَاظِر أقرانه، ويبحث عن الحق عِندهم. 

فقد ثبت عنه كما في الفقيه والمتفقه (2/ 26) أنّه كان يقول:
"ما كلَّمت أحداً قطُّ، إلاّ ولم أُبال/ بيَّن الله الحقَّ على لساني أو لِسانه".

فتأمل، واعتبر: 
يُنقَل عنه أنّه/ كان: يرى أنّ قوله صواب، ثمّ ينتظر أن يُظهِر الله الصواب على لسان مخالفه

وهذا وجه احتمال وجود الخطأ الذّي قيَّد به قوله.

وقد بلغ في هذا الباب مبلغاً، حُقَّ لكل من تَبِعه وانتسب إليه أن يفتخر به. 
قال الإمام ابن عبد الحكم كما في أعلام النبلاء (10/ 50):
"ما رأيت الشّافعي يُناظِر أحداً إلاّ رَحمته، ولو رأيت الشّافعي يناظرك لظننت أنّه سبع يأكلك، وهو الذّي عَلَّم النّاس الحجج".

هذا بالنسبة لمن كان صلباً في مذهبه 

أمّا من كان متعصبا، فإنّه لا يعطي فرصة لمن خالفه..لأنّه ببساطة تعلَّم أن قوله وفعله حقّ...لا يقبل النقاش
والأمثلة في ذلك كثيرة:
فقد روى شمس الدّين الراعي في انتصار الفقير السالك (ص: 304):
أنّه سافر مع قاضي الشَّام الذّي كان شافعيا، ومعه عبدٌ صغير يؤذِّن لهم في الصلاة.
قال: 
"فأذّن يوماً فلَحَن في آذانه، فدَعَوته، وأصلحت له اللحن، فلمّا أَذَّن ثانية لم يُربِّع، فدَعَاه وأنكر عليه إِنكاراً عظيماً، وقال له:
لِمَ أذَّنت مالكياً ؟!!!، ولم يقل له: لِم لا رَبَّعت التكبير ؟
ثمّ التفت إليَّ منكِراً وقال:
أنت يا سيِّدنا علَّمته ؟، فقلت له: إنّما أصلحت له اللحن...".
......

فقَارِن !:
بين من كان صلبًا في مذهبِه في المثال الأوّل، وبين متعصِّب لا يملك إلاّ أن يُخطِّأ النّاس بغير حُجَّة. 

فهذا فرق أوّل فاحفظَه.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الفرق الثاني:أنّ الصلابة في المذهب تجعل صاحبها يعتقد أنّ أتباع المذاهب السُنيِّة الأخرى، التّي خالفته في بعض المسائل الظنية إخواناً له، خالفوه في حُكمِها لأنّهم نَظَروا إلى هذه المسائل من زوايا أخرى، وصَحَّت عندهم بتطبيق قواعد وأصول لها حظٌّ من النظر.أمّا المتعصِّب/ قد: يبلغ به الأمر أن يرى أنّ أتباع المذاهب الأخرى في الأقوال المخالفة له (هلكى)، و(على ضلال)، و(أصحاب بِدع)، وربما أخرجهم من المِلَّة.وقد وقع هذا في الأمة الإسلامية كثيراً ومن أمثلته:ما جاء في تذكرة الحفاظ (3 / 375)أنّ ابن حاتم الحنبلي قال: "من لم يكن حنبليا فليس بمسلم !".و روى صاحب مرآة الزمان (8 / 44) أنّ المظفر الطوسي من الشّافعية قال:"لو كان لي من الأمر شيء لأَخذت على الحنابلة الجِزية".وروى شمس الدين الراعي في انتصاره للإمام مالك، ص: 297.أنّ واحدا من قضاة الشافعية كان يقول:"لو قَطَع الله أثر مذهب مالك استراحت النّاس مِنه".وقال نجم الدّين الطوفي في شرحه على الأربعين، (ص: 260):"بلغنا أنّ: أهل جيلان من الحنابلة إذا دخل إليهم حنفي قَتَلوه، وجعلوا ماله فيئاً كحُكمِهم في الكفّار". ثمّ أضاف:"وبلغنا أنّ بعض بلاد ما وراء النهر من بلاد الحنفية كان فيه مسجد واحد للشّافعية، فكان والي البلد يخرج كلّ يوم لصلاة الصبح فيرى ذلك المسجد فيقول: أَمَا آااان لهذه الكنيسة أن تُغلَق ! فلم يَزَل كذلك حتّى أصبح يوماً وقد سُدَّ باب ذلك المسجد بالطين واللبن، فأُعجِب بذلك".وحكى صاحب المغني أنّ:"الحنابلة أحرقوا مسجدا للشّافعية وقام خطباء الحنفية يلعنون الحنابلة والشوافع على المنابر، ووقعت فتنة بين الحنفية والشّافعية فحُرِّقت الأسواق والمدارس"........هذا...، وأنصحك إن أردت الاستزادة من مثل هذه الروايات أن تنظر الذّي حكاه ياقوت الحموي في معجم البلدان (1 / 209)، وغيرهفإنّي لا أحب أن أطيل وأُغرِق. ......ملاحظة:إن كان إلحاق المخالف بأهل الكتاب في طريقة التعامل من آثار التعصب فإنّ إلحاقه - أيضا- بأهل البِدع لمخالفته في مسائل ظنِّية: أثر من آثار التعصُّب أيضاً.ومثاله، ما يقوله بعض الدُعاة أنّ:"الدرس الراتب قبل خطبة الجمعة لا يفعله من أئمة المساجد عندنا إلاّ أهل البِدع منهم !!".

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الفرق الثّالث:أنّ الصَلب في المذهب، يكون متعبِّدا بقول إمامه في المسألة مع: عِلمه بدليل الإمام، وبِطريقة استدلاله فيكون بعدها مستعِدًا أن يدافع، وينافح عمَّا اعتقده، كما يفعل إِمَامه..........أمّا المتعصِّب/ فيكتفي بتقليده دون بحثٍ عن دليله، فلا يعرف دليل القول الذّي انتحله، فضلاً عن أن يعرف قول مخالفه..........فإذا علمت ذلك:فلا يكن همك أخي الحبيب أن ترمي مناظِرك بالتعصُّب فَورَ أن تسمع أنّه قال بقول خالف فيه حديثًا (في اعتقادك طبعا !!)، قبل أن تعلم طريقة عرضِه للدليل، لأنّك قد تقع في التعصُّب وأنت تنهى عنه..........ومن أمثلة ذلك:أنّ أحدهم كَتَب فقرة مَلأَها بعلامات التعجُّب (!)، يُشنِّع على المالكية في إنكارهم لخيار المسجد، قال فيها: "مازال!! المالكية!! المتأخرون(!) يتعصبون!!! لهذا القول (!) ولو كان مالكاً رحمه الله حيًّا وَوَصله الحديث لرجع عن قوله إلى قول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: !!!....".وجواب هذا المتعجب، ما رواه الراعي شمس الدِّين في انتصار السالك (ص: 225) أنّ:رجلاً قال لمالك: "يا أبا عبد الله هل عرفت حديث البيِّعان بالخيار !!! ؟ قال له: نعم، وأنت تلعب مع الصبيان في البقيع".وقال له آخر:"لِم رَويت حديث (البيعان بالخيار) في الموطأ ولم تعمل به ؟قال له مالك:لِيعلم الجاهل مِثلك أنّي على عِلم تركته".

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الفرق الرابع:
أنّ الصَلب في مذهبه يرى أنّ إمامه بلغ درجة الاجتهاد المطلق، وفتح الله عليه، إلاّ أنّ الخطأ والزلل قد يقع منه، سواء كان ذلك:سهواً منه، أو لانفلات قاعدة فقهية، أو أصولية، أو لغوية أثناء تعامله مع النصوص التي يريد تنزيلها على الحوادث...........أمّا المتعصِّب/فلا يعتقد الخطأ من إمامه إطلاقاً..............إلاّ أنّه ينبغي أن يفهم أخي القارئ أنّ التخطئة مسألة نِسبية، تختلف من إمام إلى إمام، وكلٌّ ينطلِق من قواعده الخاصَّة، فيرجِّح ما قَوِي عنده، ويضعِّف قول المخالفمن أجل ذلك يجب أن تكون عندك قواعد.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

تصرفات لا يصلح أن يُوصف صاحبها بالتعصب
إذا فَهِمت أخي الفاضل ما قُلت لك، وميَّزت الفوارق بين الصلابة في المذهب والتعصُّب المذهبي، يجب أن تفهم أيضا أمورا أخرى، شاعت في كتب بعض أهل العلم، يَصِفون فيها أقرانهم أو مناظريهم، أو من يحكون حالهم بـ: (التعصُّب)، إلاّ أنّك إذا تأملت هذه الصِفات وجدت أن أصحابها لم يفعلوا الشّيء الذّي يستحق أن يوصفوا مِن أَجلِه بالتعصُّب.
............

من ذلك:
........
1. من أُعجِب بمذهبه الفِقهي، ووصَّى النّاس به.
فإن اعتقد إمام من الأئمة: ترجيح مذهبه على غيره من المذاهب، وتقديمها عليها، بالأدلة الواضحة والبراهين، ثمّ نصح النّاس أن يكونوا على مذهبه

فلا أظنّ – والله أعلم- أنّه يَصِح لطالب العلم أن يُنكِر عليه.

فقد وقع من بعض الفضلاء ممن يُعدِّد أخطاء المتعصبين هذا الأمر.

فإذا قال القاضي عياض مثلاً:"ومالك المرتضى لا شك أفضلهم *** إمام دار الهدى والوحي والسنن" 
أو: 
قال محمّد بن إبراهيم البوشنجي الشّافعي:"إنّي حياتي شافعي فإن أَمُت *** فوصيتي بعدي بأن يتشفعوا".
ومثله قول أبو إسماعيل الأنصاري الهروي: "أنا حنبلي ما حييت وإن أَمت *** فوصيتي للنّاس أن يتحنبلوا". 
فلا أظنّ أنّ ذلك عيب من العيوب التّي تجوِّز وصف صاحبها بالتعصُّب.... 
......

فلما رأى الإمام أنّ هذه الطريق أفضل الطرق، وتُرضِي الله عز وجلَّ على أكمل وجه، فما المانع من الوصية.

بخلاف: ما إذا ادَّعى العِصمة لإمامه، كمن قال:"فلعنة ربنا أعداد رمل *** على من ردَّ قول أبي حنيفة".
فهذا -لا شك- قبيح.
.............

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

2. أن يستعمل لفظاً قد لا يروق لِمُخالِفه، فيَصِفه بالتعصب.فهذا بعض الشّافعية انتقد على القاضي عياض، ونسبه إلى التعصب، وكان يقول: إنّه لم ينصف الشّافعي.فسأله بعض المالكية: ما رأيت في كلام القاضي الذّي لم يُنصِف فيه الشَّافعي ؟فقال له:"لم يُنصِفه بقوله في (الشِفا): وشذَّ الشّافعي في وجوب الصلاة على النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  !!"...........فهذه لفظة قد تكون من الألفاظ المعتادة لمن عوَّد نفسه على كتب الخلاف، ويوجد ما هو أشنع منها، ولم يوصف أصحابها بالتعصب.................هذا...وإني أُلفِت إخواني... .........أن يراجعوا الأسباب التّي جَعلت البعض يرمي بعض الشيوخ والأئمة، فربما كانت الأسباب من هذا النوع...فَعَوِّد نفسك الإنصاف، فقد تحتاج يوماً لمن يُنصِفك............

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

3. بعض الأقوال التّي قالها أصحابها، فَفهِمَها غيرهم على غير مرادها.مثالها: مقولة الإمام أبي الحسن الكرخي حيث ثَبت عنه في كتابه (الأصول) أنّه قال:"الأصل أنّ كلّ آية تخالف قول أصحابنا فإنهّا تحمل على النسخ أو على الترجيح، والأولى أن تحمل على التأويل من جهة التوفيق!".............وهذه العبارة يذكرها كلّ من أراد أن يتحدَّث عن التعصُّب، يُقلِّد من تكلَّم قبله، وتعلّمها الصِغار فأصبحوا يتناقلونها فَكِهين.يقولون: ما به هذا الإمام المتعصب ؟؟!................فقلت واعجباه ! إمام:"ترأس مذهب أبي حنيفة في زمانه، وترك طلبةً كانوا عُمدةً للمذهب بعده.قال الصيمري في أخبار أبي حنيفة وأصحابه (ص: 168)."ولو ذكرنا ما عندنا من أخبار أبي الحسن وأخبار أبي خازم لاحتجنا إلى كتاب مفرد"..ولا يكاد يخلو كتاب أصولي من آرائهكان نظَّاراً، مولعا بالجدل، يناظر أقرانه فيغلِبهم..............أَتُراه كان يُواجِه خصمه بقول أبي حنيفة الذّي نسخ القرآن !!...عجيب أمر من لا يبذل أدنى جهد ليُحسِن الظنَّ في حملة هذا الدّين...................ومقولة الإمام الكرخي هذه... صاحبها أَجلُّ أن يَقصِد بها/ أنّ: قول إِمامه هو الأصل، والقرآن والسنَّة هما الفرع كما يقول ذلك من لا يحسن إلاَّ ترديد ما سَمِع..وإنّما هي مقولة يُروَّض بها الناشئة والمبتدئون الذّين يقرأون المتون الفقهية حتىّ إذا عَلِم حديثا أو آية ظهر له منها أنّها تخالف ما ذهب إليه صاحب المتن، قيل له: إنّ هذه الآية أو الحديث منسوخ، أو مؤول حتىّ يُلقِ في قلبه طمأنينة لما يقرأهفإذا تعلم كيفية استنباط الأحكام أُخبِر بالطريقة.فهي مقولة للتدريب و الترويض..............وإن أردت أن تدرك فائدة هذه المقولة، فانظر في حال من أُخبِر في بِداية تفقهه أنّ الإمام الذّي يقرأ متنه الفقهي يخالف آيات صريحة، وأحاديث صحيحة لا تُعدُّ ولا تستقصى...!!.............نسأل الله أن يوفق معلِّمينا إلى منهجيةالطلب قبل الطلب.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

في الأخير:  
أدعوك أخي أن تنفض الغبار عن جسدك، فإن أردت أن تكون فقيهاً فابتعد عن هذه الاتهامات.
.............
فما أثنى الله على الفقهاء خير ثناء، 
وما قال نبيه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : "من يُرِد الله به خيراً يفقه في الدين"، إلاَّ لمنزلة هذا الفنّ.
......... 
وأنصحك أخي الحبيب، وأقبل منه التعقيب (مهما كانت صِفته):
إذا فَهِمت أنّ التعصب أمر قبيح، وآثاره وخيمة على الأمة، وعلى دين الله 
وأردت أن تُحاربه، فلتحرر معناه أوّلاً....
ولتُفرِّق بينه وبين بعض المصطلحات القريبة إليه 
ثمّ: 
اُسلك طريق أئمتنا في محاربته.
فقد حاربه الإمام الشّاطبي رحمه الله، وقال في أصحابه أشنع الأقاويل في أواخر كتابه الاعتصام، ولكنّه -رحمه الله- لم ينصح النّاس بترك إتّباع المذاهب مطلقاً. 
وأقرَّ أنّ الحجة في كلام الشّارع (كما يقول كلّ مسلم)، إلاّ أنّه قال في خاتمة كتابه الاعتصام: 
"إذا ثَبَت أنّ الحقَّ هو المعتبر دون الرجال، فالحقَّ أيضاً: لا يُعرَف دون وسائطهم، بل بهم يُتوَّصل إليه، وهم الأدلاء على طريقه". ..................
وهذا الإمام ابن العربي عيَّر المتعصبة في كتبه، إلاّ أنّه كان يفتخر بأنّه ناصر مذهب مالك. 
..........
وكذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وتلميذه ابن القيم: عُلِم من كتبهما (إنكار التعصب)، ويستدل بعضهم بأقوالهما للتحرر من المذاهب جميعاً، وقد كانا على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ررر.
......
وأمّا من يقول لك، إنّهما لم يكونا مقلدين للإمام أحمد، بل كانا يتبعان الدليل
...........
فقل له: 
"وهل الإمام أحمد كان على غير الدليل !!!". ............
اِفهم أخي....اِفهم...وار  ق بنفسك
فإنّ بين التمذهب والتعصُّب الذّي فرَّق المسلمين فارق، فلا تُخلِط.
..............
قال الإمام البشير الإبراهيمي في الآثار (ص: 1/ 165):
"المذاهب الفقهية في حدِّ ذاتها ليست هي التّي فرَّقت المسلمين...".
............... 
انتهى من كتابته: أبو سعيد بن المبارك بوعزة.
يوم: 23 ذي الحجة 1430هـ.
بالجزائر الحبيبة بلاد الإمام البشير الإبراهيمي.

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا
على هذا البحث الدقيق 
والمهم جدا
اقترح ان يطبع في مجلة علمية محكمة
و بعد ذلك في كتيب مستقل
فهو ينطلق من عمق و نضج 
بوركت جهودكم

----------


## الطيب صياد

*قرأت المقال الذي تفضل به أبو سعيد الباتني ، و أعجبتني طريقته في العرض و المحاورة ، غير أني لا أستطيع الجزم بأنه مخطئ في رأيه الذي يراه ، و تفريقه بين " الصلابة " و بين " التعصب " صحيح نظريا ، متصور عقليا ، إلا أنه غير واقعي ، بل لم يأت بمثال واحد يوصف فيه عالم أو فقيه بأنه " كان صلبا في مذهب أبي حنيفة أو في مذهب مالك " مثلا ، لأن هذا هو البرهان على التفريق بين المصطلحين ، و ذلك حتى لا نتهم المشاهير الأعلام بأنهم متعصبون على مذاهب أيمتهم ، و إنما نعتقد فيهم أنهم ذوو صلابة فيها فحسب ، و الجاري عادةً في التراجم أن يذكروا كون فلان صلبا في دينه صلبا في السنة شديدا على المبتدعة و الروافض مثلا ، ثم يذكروا أنه كان شافعيا أو حنبليا و أنه كان متخيرا أو واقفا على حدود مذهبه ، و أرجو إن كانت هناك عبارات تصف المترجَم بأنه كان صلبا في مالكيته و حنفيته و تحنبله و تشفعه أرجو أن أحظى بمطلاعتها حتى أستفيد - بارك الله فيكم - ، 
إن العودة إلى عصور التمذهب يعتبر مرتعا وخيما في المسيرة العلمية ، إذ المذاهب كالقبائل و الأقاليم تورث العصبية و الانحياز خاصة عند الشباب ، لذا فدراسة الفقه تكون أجدى ما تكون إذا درست على طريقة السلف الصالحين ، و ذلك بحفظ النصوص القرآنية و النبوية في أبواب الفقه و شرحها شرحا ميسرا سهلا على الطلاب أول الطلب ، ثم لا يزالون يتدرجون في مراقي العلم و درجات الكمال حتى يوفقهم الله للتوسع و الاطلاع على اختلافات العلماء و أقاويلهم حسب مذاهبهم فيتخير المجتهد منها ما تيقن أنه الصواب عنده ، و بهذا يكون التأسيس الصحيح لنفسية طالب العلم بإذن الله ، و لم يكن شيخنا أبو عبد المعز محمد فركوس - أعزه الله تعالى - إلا ناصحا لنا بهذا الطريقة و لم يكن ينصح لا بالرسالة و لا بمتن ابن عاشر و لا بغيرهما ، نعم و لست أحذر منهما و لا من غيرهما من الكتب المذهبية ، و قد سألت شيخنا أبا أحمد محمد ابن مكِّيٍّ العاصمي - حفظه الله - عن دراسة الفقه فنصحني بـ"التلقين" للقاضي عبد الوهاب الغدادي - رحمه الله تعالى - ، فلم أتذمر من نصحه بل فرحت به بل و ها أنا أعمل به و أدرس التلقين - أسأل الله أن يعينني على إتقانه - ، و بالله التوفيق ...
أخوكم : الطيب بن محمد العامري الجزائري ،،،   *

----------


## جمانة انس

ملاحظة الطيب صياد
لذا فدراسة الفقه تكون أجدى ما تكون إذا درست على طريقة السلف الصالحين 
تنا قش بسؤال
الا تمثل المذاهب طريقة السلف
اليست نتاج زمن السلف

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> 3. بعض الأقوال التّي قالها أصحابها، فَفهِمَها غيرهم على غير مرادها.
> مثالها: مقولة الإمام أبي الحسن الكرخي حيث ثَبت عنه في كتابه (الأصول) أنّه قال:
> "الأصل أنّ كلّ آية تخالف قول أصحابنا فإنهّا تحمل على النسخ أو على الترجيح، والأولى أن تحمل على التأويل من جهة التوفيق!".
> ............
> وهذه العبارة يذكرها كلّ من أراد أن يتحدَّث عن التعصُّب، يُقلِّد من تكلَّم قبله، وتعلّمها الصِغار فأصبحوا يتناقلونها فَكِهين.
> يقولون: ما به هذا الإمام المتعصب ؟؟!...
> .............
> فقلت واعجباه ! إمام:
> "ترأس مذهب أبي حنيفة في زمانه، وترك طلبةً كانوا عُمدةً للمذهب بعده.
> ...


هذا التأويل بعيد بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

حقيقة موضوع جيد.
وإني أعتبره ابداع.
وأما قول الأخ الطيب بن صياد أن الأخ أبا سعيد لم يذكر مثالاً على من كان صلبا في مذهبه غير متعصب فالأمثلة كثيرة:
خذ منها:
الإمام النووي فهل يقول أحد ممن عرفه بأنه متعصب؟!
ابن حجر الهيتمي.
الإمام ابن عبدالبر.
ابن عابدين الحنفي صاحب حاشية رد المحتار.
كل هؤلاء نصروا مذاهبهم ولم يحيدوا عنها طرفة عين, ومع ذلك لم يرمهم أحد بالتعصب.
أما إذا توقفنا عن مدح الأشخاص حتى نجد مدحهم قس كتب التراجم فهذا قول من لم يخبر أحوال العلماء وهو قول من السجاذة بمكان.
لأن كثيرا من الأمور تعرف بتتبع كلام الإمام في مؤلفاته, في وصل القارئ إلى نتجية معينة عند طريق الاستقراء فلا مانع من أن يحكم بها وإن لم يجدها منصوصة في كتب التراجم.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> ............
> فإنّ بين التمذهب والتعصُّب الذّي فرَّق المسلمين فارق، فلا تُخلِط.
> ..............




ذكًرني قولك هذا بمقولة للعلامة الألباني رحمه الله يرد فيها بعضا من إدّعاءات الدكتور البوطي في كتابه عن السلفية فكان مما جاء فيها : ( نحن لا ننكر التقليد بل ننكر التديُن بالتقليد ) ولعلّها توضح الفارق المشار إليه والله أعلم

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الحبيب، والصديق القريب أبو سعيد** 
عودة ميمونة، شفاك الله
قرأت شيئا من موضوعكم، وأصارحكم القول أني أعجبت بطريقة طرحكم وربطكم للجزئيات وتوضيفكم لأخبار السلف
وسأعود لقراءة باقي ما ورد فيه
وننتظر منكم المزيد، فعندكم ما نستفيد منه
وأنتظركم على الياهو، فلا تنسى أحبابك.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

جزاكم الله خيرا إخواني الأفاضل
وأشكر لكم حسن ظنكم بي.
ولا شك أن بعض الكلام يحتاج إلى تعليق.



> المشاركة الأصلية: الطيب صياد





> إن العودة إلى عصور التمذهب يعتبر مرتعا وخيما في المسيرة العلمية ، إذ المذاهب كالقبائل و الأقاليم تورث العصبية و الانحياز خاصة عند الشباب ، لذا فدراسة الفقه تكون أجدى ما تكون إذا درست على طريقة السلف الصالحين


قولكم أخي الفاضل أن التمذهب "مرتع وخيم" لا يصلح أخي الكريم
فالتمذهب ليس فترة، وإنما هو طريقة وسبيل أئمتنا مذ عهد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم.
وأما قولكم أن المذاهب تورث العصبية، فمنه بدأت موضوعي هذا...
والإنسان مجبول على العصبية، فإن لم يرثها من التمذهب ورثها من غيره.
وعلى ذكر الشباب، فإن كثيرا منهم اليوم لا يعرف شيئا عن التمذهب، وانظر إلى مظاهر العصبية بينهم.




> المشاركة الأصلية: أسامة بن الزهراء





> هذا التأويل بعيد بارك الله فيك ....


لا أظن أخي أنه تأويل بعيد، بل أراه أقرب التفاسير التي تليق بإمام قرأت ترجمته، فوجدت أنه شديد الورع، كثير العبادة. 




> المشاركة الأصلية: العاصمي من الجزائر





> ذكًرني قولك هذا بمقولة للعلامة الألباني رحمه الله يرد فيها بعضا من إدّعاءات الدكتور البوطي في كتابه عن السلفية فكان مما جاء فيها : ( نحن لا ننكر التقليد بل ننكر التديُن بالتقليد ) ولعلّها توضح الفارق المشار إليه والله أعلم


أرجو أخي أن توضح لنا الفارق بين التقليد، والتدين بالتقليد ؟.

هذا وإن الشكر موصول لإخواني: أبا المظفر الشافعي، وأسامة ضيف الله، وجمانة أنس...
وبارك الله في الجميع.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> لا أظن أخي أنه تأويل بعيد، بل أراه أقرب التفاسير التي تليق بإمام قرأت ترجمته، فوجدت أنه شديد الورع، كثير العبادة.


وما علاقة الزهد والورع بما نحن فيه ؟!

وهل القاضي عياض - رضي الله عنه - ما كان شديد الورع كثير العبادة ؟! 
وقد قال : ومالك المرتضى لا شك أَفضلهم ... إِمام دار الهدى والوحي والسنن
وهل شيخ الإسلام أبي إسماعيل الهروي عليه رحمة الله ما كان زاهداً ؟! 
فقد قال : أَنا حنبليٌّ ما حييت واِن أَمت ... فوصيتي للناس أَن يتحنبلوا 

التأويل الذي ذكرته فاسد فساد مقولة الكرخي - رحمه الله - نفسها، والرد عليها وبيان بطلانها لايعني الطعن في صلاحه وعلمه وعبادته ... 

وأنت تعلم أن نسبة مذهب من المذاهب إلى إمام من الأئمة لا يخلو من تسامح، فلم يكن مالك، أو الشافعي، أو غيرهم من الأئمة يدعون أحدهم إلى التمسك بأقوالهم، ولهم في ذلك كلمات نيرة، رحمهم الله أجمعين ... 

وقد فصل كل هذا العلامة بكر القضاعي - رحمه الله - في كتابه الماتع : المدخل المفصل، انظر : 1 / 31 وما بعدها ...

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

وقد صدق ابن حزم رحمه الله تعالى : " وَلَوْ حَقَّقَ كُلُّ ذِي قَوْلٍ قَوْلَهُ، وَحَاسَبَ نَفْسَهُ بِأَنْ لا يَقُولَ فِي الدِّينِ إلا مَا جَاءَ بِهِ قُرْآنٌ أَوْ سُنَّةً؛ لَقَلَّ الْخَطَأُ، وَلَكَانَ أَسْلَمَ لِكُلِّ قَائِلٍ، وَمَا تَوْفِيقُنَا إلا بِاَللَّهِ الْعَظِيمِ " .

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> [size=5][color=#0000ff]أرجو أخي أن توضح لنا الفارق بين التقليد، والتدين بالتقليد ؟.
> .


سأشفي غليلك يا شيخ فلا تعجل ...

سئل الإمام الألباني رحمه الله ما يلي :

سـؤال : يا شيخنا -بارك الله فيك- بالنسبة لمسألة يتذرع فيها المقلدة في الرد على من يدعوا إلى الكتاب والسنَّة والعناية بالحديث ، وهي قولهم : أن قبول تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه هو من نفس الباب الذي يقبل فيه قول عالم في مسائل الفقه ، فرد لذلك الإمام الصنعاني في رسالته المعروفة بـ ( إرشـاد النقـاد ) ، في التفريق بين قبول قول العالم في مسائل الفقه وبين قبول قول المحدث في تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه بأن تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه مبني [ على ] قَبول لخبر الواحد العدل الثقة الذي أتفِقَ على قبوله ، وأن تصحيح الحديث وتضعيفه هو مبني على وفرة المعلومات المتعلقة بالإسناد المعين حول الرجال وما شابهه ، وأن الاختلاف في التصحيح والتضعيف هو مبني على الاختلاف في حصول هذه المعلومات أو عدمها .
فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ؟ ، وما قولكم في من أورد على ذلك في تصحيح الحديث أو تضعيفه أن هناك نقاط قد يختلف نظر المحدث الـمُصحِّح والـمُضعِّف فيها بناءًا على تعلقها بباب اجتهادي ؟ ، فما رأي فضيلتكم بالنسبة لهذه النقطة ؟ .(1) 

الـجواب : يا أخي أنا أرى أن المشكلة ليست أن الحديث قائم على الإتباع المأمورين به وهذا يخالف التقليد المنهي عنه ، ليست هذه هي المشكلة ، لأني أنا شخصيا لست مقتـنعا في ذات نفسي بهذا التفريق ، أولا -كقناعة شخصية- لا فرق عندي بين أن يتبع المسلم مجتهداً في قوله عن شيء ما ( هذا حرام ) ، وهذا التحريم -بلا شك- قام على آية وإما على حديث صحيح عنده ، وبـين إتباعنا له أو تقليدنا إياه في قوله هذا الحديث الذي أنا بنيت عليه ذاك الحكم من التحريم هو حديث صحيح عندي ، -يعني- أظن أن المسألة هنا إذا وجّهناها بهذه الصورة من التفريق بـين التقليد في الفقه والإتباع في الحديث لا ننجح في الجواب -على الأقل أنا شخصيا- لأني أنا لست مقتـنعا بالفرق بين الأمرين ، ولعلَّ المثال السابق يوضِّح لكم ذلك : أي حينما يقول المجتهد آلات المعازف حرام ، نقول له ما الدليل ؟ ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( ليكونن في أمتي أقوام .. الخ )) ، فإتباعنا وأنا أُرَاجِح بين الإتباع والتقليد لأنه في النهاية -بدنا نحط- على أحد التعبـيرين لأن تسميتنا -لإتباعنا لقول الإمام بالتحريم في أمر ما- : هو إتباع ليس تقليداً أو العكس نسميه تقليدا ليس إتباعا ، التسمية -كما هو لا يخفاكم في اعتقادي جميعا- لا يغير من حقائق المسميات ، صح ! ، إذن نحن إذا اتبعنا أمر الله عز وجل سواء في التصحيح للحديث أو التضعيف أو في التحريم أو التحليل فنحن اتبعنا أمر الله ، فسمُّوه ما شئتـم تقليدا أو إتباعا ، أنا أقول هذا وأنا من أولئك الذين يفرقون بين الاجتهاد والإتباع والتقليد حتى ما يذهب عن بالكم أنني مع أولئك الذين لا يفرقون بين الاجتهاد وبين الإتباع وبين التقليد ، لكن الآن نحن في مناقشة جزئية طُرِحَ السؤال حولها آنفا ، فأنا لا أريد أن أدِيـر البحث : هل أنا إذا اتبعت الإمام البخاري في تصحيحه لحديث ما أو تضعيفه لحديث آخر ، هذا إتباع أم تقليد ؟ ، ما يهمنا هذا الآن ، إنما يهمنا : هل يجب عليَّ أنا -وأنا لست عالـمًا بالتصحيح والتضعيف- هل يجب عليَّ أن أحُكِّمَ عقلي ورأيي فضلا عن هواي أن أصحّح وأن أضعف بجهلي أم عليَّ أن أتبع هذا العالم ، ما قال قلت ، قال : صَحَّ قُلت صَحَّ ، قال : ضَعُفَ قُلت ضَعُفَ ، كذلك بالمقابل إذا قال الإمام الشافعي أو غيره من الأئمة هذا حرام أو هذا جائز فأنا تبنيّت قوله ، لست الآن في صدد التحقيق أن هذا التبني هو : إتباع أم تقليد ؟ ، لكن لا أظن أن هناك خلافًا في أن هذا الحكم لا خِلاف فيه ، أي أني أنا باعتباري لست عالـمًا وإنما أنا مخاطب بمثل قوله تعالى : { فسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون } ، فأنا سألت عالـمًا : هذا حلال أم حرام ؟ ، قال لي : حرام ، فتبنيت ، لا أقول الآن اتبعت ، ولا أقول الآن قلدت ، لأنه لا نريد أن نخوض في هذه القضية بالذات ، فهل أنا اتبعت الشرع في هذه الحالة أم لا ؟ ، لا شك أن الجواب : نعم ، فعلت ما يجب عليَّ لأنني ائتمرت بقول الله تعالى : { فسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون } ، الإمام بخاري أو مثله سألته عن حديث فقال صحيح ، فاتبعته وقال في حديث آخر ضعيف فتبنيته ، ندخل في صمام الجواب ودون العدول إلى التفريق بين الإتبـاع والتقليد هذا لعله يأتي البحث فيه قريـبا -إن شاء الله- . 
إذا كان كلٌ ممن تبنّى قول الإمام المحدث المصحّح أو المضعّف ، ومن تبنّى قول الإمام المحرّم أو المحلّل وهو جاهل يكون قد نفذ الحكم الشرعي ، نحن نسأل الآن أولئك الذين أوردوا هذا السؤال : هل أنتم معنا في أن الواجب على كل مسلم غير عالم أن يتبع الفقيه في فقهه والمحدث في حديثه أم لا ؟ ، فما هو جوابهم فيما تظن باتصالك بهم واستماعك لشبهاتهم ؟؟؟؟ ، أمَّا أنا فأقول ليس لهم جواب وحينئذ سيلتقون معنا رغم أنوفهم هذا الالتقاء الذي يُلزمهم بأن يكونوا معنا وليس علينا ، ذلك لأننا نحن في الوقت الذي لا نفرِّق بين وجوب إتباع -لنقل الآن العامي الجاهل- لا نفرق بين وجوب إتباعه أو تبنيه لقول المحدث وبين تبنيه لقول الفقيه كذلك هم عليهم بالمقابل بناءا على هذا الاستظهار الذي استظهرته آنفا عليهم أيضا أن لا يفرقوا بين تبنيهم -أو نسميه تـقليدهم- لأنهم يتبنون هذه اللفظة ولا ينكرونها مطلقا ، حينئذ عليهم أن يتبنوا معنا كما يقلدون فقهائهم عليهم أن يقلدوا محدثيم ، فهم يلتقون معنا في وجوب العمل بالأمرين كما قُلت مستظهرا ويختلفون عنا عملا فإنهم لا يُعرِّجُون إطلاقا إلى أقوال المحدثين وبذلك يَخسرون جهود الألوف المؤلفة من علماء الحديث طيلة هذه القرون الطويلة ثم يجمدون على إتباع العشرات أو المئات من الفقهاء لمجرد التقليد ، فنحن الآن نعكس عليهم السؤال ، وإذا استظهرت مستوجسا خيفة فما عليك إلا أن تعكس عليهم السؤال : قولوا لنا ما هو الفرق بيننا وبينكم ؟ ، ما الذي تنكرونه علينا ؟ ، نحن نقلد الأئمة في التصحيح والتضعيف !! ، سيكون جوابهم هكذا ، أليس كذلك ؟! ، هـا !! ، هنا ما فيه استظهار ، هنا الجواب يقينا ، طيب ! إذن نحن نقلد علماء الحديث على حد تعبيرهم في التصحيح والتضعيف عملا لقول الله تعالى : { فسئلوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون } ، { واسأل به خبـيرا } ، فأنتم ما موقفكم من هذا الجيل العظيم الضخم من علماء المسلمين المحدثين الذين لا يستغني فقهائكم عن إتباعهم وإن شئتم قلتم : عن تقليدهم ، إنهم لا يقيمون لجهودهم وزنا ولذلك فهُم في جَهَالة يعمهون ، فلا يُميزون بين الحديث الصحيح والحديث الضعيف علما بأن كثيرا من فقهائهم المتأخرين المقلدين يأخذون على من تقدمهم من الفقهاء الكبار عندهم في المذهب يأخذون عليهم عشرات الأحاديث الضعيفة بل كثير منها من الأحاديث الموضوعة ، إذن الفقهاء أنفسهم مقلدون ، هم معنا في وجوب الرجوع إلى علماء الحديث في التصحيح والتضعيف فما بال هؤلاء المقلدين يريدون أن يقيموا الحجة علينا بزعمهم أننا نحن ننكر التقليد ونقع في التقليد ، الآن نحن ندخل في ذاك الموضوع الذي أجلته آنفا ، هل نحن مثلهم في التقليد ؟ ، الجواب : شتان ما بيننا وبينهم ، ماذا يقول الشاعر : 

فإن الثريا من الثرا وأين معاوية من علي

نحن أولا نختلف عنهم تماما ، نحن لا ندين الله تبارك وتعالى بالتقليد ، أما هم فيتدينون بالتقليد ، واضح ؟! ، نحن نفترق عنهم تماما ، نحن لا نتدين بالتقليد أما هم فيتدينون بالتقليد أي هؤلاء الملايـين من المقلدين أحدهم يقول أنا حنفي ، الآخر يقول أنا شافعي والثالث يقول مالكي والرابع حنبلي ، لا يوجد في الفريق المخالف لهم وأعني بهم نحن معشر من نسميهم أهل الحديث ، أهل السنَّة ، أهل السلف الصالح المنتمين لإتباعهم ، نحن السلفيين لسنا مثلهم لأنه لا يجود فينا من يقول : أنا بخاري ، فلا أقبل إلا ما صححَّه البخاري وما ضعفَّه البخاري ، وعلى ذلك فلا تجد فينا من يقول : أنا مسلميٌ -إذا صح التعبير- أو أحمديٌ أو .. أو .. الخ ، ولذلك فتجد كعَلاَمةٍ ومِثال واقعي تمامًا هذا الرجل الألباني الذي أبتليَ بِبعض أصحابه الصالحين والمعينين له على الخير والبحث والتحقيق .. الخ ، فقد أبتلي بناس آخرين سلكوا طريقه لكنهم خالفوه في عشرات من الأحاديث ، لـماذا ؟ ، لأنهم يلتقون معنا في الأصل أنه لا تـقليد عندنا لشخص معين ، وإنما نحن نتبع الدليل مع من كان وحيثما كان(2) ، أما المقلدون فليسوا كذلك ، هنا يأتي الشعر السابق الذي بدأ آنفا أوله :

فحسبكموا هذا التفاوت بيننا وكل إنـاء بـما فيه ينضح

إذن نحن نقول للمقلدين بعبارة أخرى نحن لا ننكر مجرد التقليد ، وهذه أرجو أن تكون الفكرة ظاهرة لدينا جميعا ، نحن لا ننكر مبدأ التقليد وإنما ننكر التدين بالتقليد وجعله مذهبا ودينا لا يُحاذ عنه قيد شعرة ، هذا الذي ننكره ، أما الإتباع لعالم نثق بعلمه سميتموه تقليدا -على الرأس والعين- هذا واجب ، ما يهمنا الآن التسمية تقليد أو إتباع ، نحن نسميه إتباعا ، لماذا ؟ ، للفرق الذي بيننا وبينهم أي إذا ما ظهر لنا خطأ هذا العالم تركناه ونبذنا قوله نبذ النواة بينما هم يتدينون به على قاعدة المثل العامي : ( عنـزت ولو طارت ) ، أو على الحكاية التي قيلت : أعطني جمل ، قال له ناقة ، قال له جمل ، هي ناقة وهو يقول أعطني جمل .. الخ .
فإذن ننكر التدين بالتقليد ولا ننكر التقليد كضرورة لا بد أن يصير إليها أكبر عالم في الدنيا ، أكبر عالم في الدنيا لا يستطيع أن ينجو من التقليد ، لأننا إذا سألنا عالـما عن مسألة ما فيها دقة ، لا شك أن هذا العالم حينما يسأل عن مثل هذه المسألة الدقيقة عقله الباطني يعمل أحسن من الكمبيوتر الذي وصل إليه البشر اليوم ، في لحظات مثل البرق يستحضر الآيات والأحاديث التي تدندن حول ما سئل فيخرج بجواب ، هذه الصورة السريعة التي جالت في ذهن هذا العالم المسئول لا يستطيع أن يظهرها على الشاشة مجسدة واضحة المعالم لجميع الناس حتى العامة فيقتنعون تماما ويتبعون هذا الإمام إتباعًا على بصيرة وبينة .. لا ! ، ليس هنا إلا أن يقول العالم الفلاني قال كذا ونحن مأمورون بإتباعه ، ألا تشعرون معي أنه في الإسلام مثل هذه المسائل الدقيقة !! ، ولابد . 
إذن فما واجب العامة : أن يقولوا سألنا فلانا فأجابنا بكذا ، ونحن نعتقد أنه رجـل عـالم فـاضل .. و .. الخ ، لكن إذا بَدَى لهذا السائل أن هذا جواب خطأ ما يتشبث به ، لأنه ليس مقلدا متدينا بالتقليد كما يفعل جماهير الناس ، لعل في هذا نهاية الجواب . أهـ


..............................  ..
(1) شريط رقم 331/1 من ( سلسلة الهدى والنور ) ، تسجيلات الرغائب والنفائس ، القبة - الجزائر .
(2) طبعا لمن هو أهل لإدراك الدليل وفهمه !! ، وإلا فمهمة المسلم كما أمره ربه عز وجل هو سؤال أهل الذكر وإتباعهم .
(3) يقصد العامي 


 ليست من نسخي بل هي متوفرة على الشبكة

----------


## جمانة انس

اقتباس
....
هؤلاء الملايـين من المقلدين أحدهم يقول أنا حنفي ، الآخر يقول أنا شافعي والثالث يقول مالكي والرابع حنبلي ، لا يوجد في الفريق المخالف لهم وأعني بهم نحن معشر من نسميهم أهل الحديث ، أهل السنَّة ، أهل السلف 
...

سؤال
هل يعتبر المذاهب الا ربعة و اتباعهم خارج السلف الصالح
سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

الحنابلة أقرب المذاهب الأربعة للحق يليهم الشافعية
والباقون مخالفون في أكثر مسائلهم

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

شكر الله لك أستاذنا الكريم الباتني على مقالكم الماتع
فقد قرأت كل ما جاء فيه
واسمح لي بمشاركة:
والتي أحب أن أصيغها في شكل مثال:
فإن الملاحظ اليوم:
أن هناك فوضى عارمة في طريقة التفقه، وما أظن أن ذلك نشأ إلا بعد انفلات منهج الطلب.
وقد كشفتم عن بعض الأسباب
وأنا أرى أن السبب الذي جعل كثيرا من المتأخرين يمنعون الخروج عن المذاهب الأربعة كان احتياطا ومنعا من وقوع هذه الفوضى.
ومثل من يريد طلب الفقه بعيدا عن التزام مذهب معين أيام الطلب كمثل من عرض عليه قصر كبير، فقيل له ادخل وطف به، وتفسح فيه.
فقال: لا أدخل، وإنما أبني قصرا وحدي، وآخذ من حيث أخذ هذا الصانع.
وراح يبني كوخا باليا، جهد نفسه أن يظهره بمظهر جذاب
وراح يدعو الناس إلى دخول هذا الكوخ، بل الكارثة أنه صار ينهى الناس عن دخول ذلك القصر.
فاغتر به الدهماء، فدخلوا، فمنهم من تفطن إلى رداءة هذا الكوخ، فهرب، وعاد إلى منهج السلف.
ومنهم من راح يطل برأسه من نافذة من نوافذ هذا الكوخ، يصرخ في الناس، يحذرهم من دخول القصر.
لا لشيء إلا لأنه لا حظ أن الخدم في هذا القصر متعصبون.
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه.
أخوكم المحب لمواضيعكم.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

> الحنابلة أقرب المذاهب الأربعة للحق يليهم الشافعية
> والباقون مخالفون في أكثر مسائلهم


ما شاء الله عليك
أما أنا فأرى أن أقربهم: المالكية، ثم الحنفية
ولكني لا أقول أن الآخرين مخالفون في أكثر مسائلهم.

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

الأخت جمانة ..
الشيخ يقصد المقلدين ..
وليس في كلامه إشارة إلى أتباعهم من الأئمة والعلماء وغيرهم ..
والله المستعان ..



> هؤلاء الملايـين من المقلدين ...



فلا يحمل الكلام على غير ما عناه ..
فإن كلامه حول المقلدين من المعاصرين! ..

رحمة الله على الشيخ الألباني ..

 وأما مقال الأستاذ أبي سعيد الباتني؛ فهو مقال جيد في مجمله، ولقد استفدت منه الكثير ..
ولم يسلم من هفوات، نبه عليها أسامة بن الزهراء  ..

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

> وأنت تعلم أن نسبة مذهب من المذاهب إلى إمام من الأئمة لا يخلو من تسامح، فلم يكن مالك، أو الشافعي، أو غيرهم من الأئمة يدعون أحدهم إلى التمسك بأقوالهم، ولهم في ذلك كلمات نيرة، رحمهم الله أجمعين ... 
> وقد فصل كل هذا العلامة بكر القضاعي - رحمه الله - في كتابه الماتع : المدخل المفصل، انظر : 1 / 31 وما بعدها ...


المشرف الكريم أسامة بن الزهراء
ما هو التفسير الذي ترتضيه لعبارة الكرخي ؟
ثم هل بإمكانك أن تبين لنا طريقة الفصل التي فصل بها الشيخ بكر القضاعي في كتابه، في أن الأئمة كانوا لا يرضون تقليدهم ؟

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

قال ابن عابدين في العقود الدرية (2/ 333):"قال فخر الإٍسلام لما سئل عن التعصب:الصلابة في المذهب واجبة، والتعصب لا يجوز، والصلابة أن يعمل بما هو مذهبه، ويراه حقا وصواباً، والتعصب السفاهة، والجفاء في صاحب المذهب الآخر، وما يرجع إلى نقصه، ولا يجوز ذلك، فإنّ أئمة المسلمين كانوا في طلب الحق وهم على الصواب".

----------


## الطيب صياد

*قلتَ يا أبا سعيد - رعاك الله تعالى - : " * فالتمذهب ليس فترة، وإنما هو طريقة وسبيل أئمتنا مذ عهد الصحابة رضي الله عنهم." ، هذا كلام خطير والله ، هل تقصد أن الصحابة كانوا مذهبيين ؟ على مذهب من كانوا ؟ ألم تعلم أن معاوية سأل ابن عباس : أنت على مذهب علي ؟ فقال ابن عباس : و لا على مذهب عثمان ، أنا على مذهل محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم " أو كما قال ، و هذا الأثر رواه ابن حزم أظنه من طريق أبي بكر ابن أبي شيبة ، ما عرف الصحابة شيئا من المذهبية التي تتحدث عنها يا صديقي ، و إنما كان دينهم الفتيا بالقرآن و السنة إلزاما لأنفسهم و للناس بها و إن كان شيء من آرائهم فما التزموا بها و لا ألزموا بها أحدا ، و هكذا الحال في عصور الفضيلة و الخيرية ، حتى ظهر الإمام أبو حنيفة - و هو أول من قال بالقياس رحمه الله تعالى - ظهر بالعراق و فشت الآراء هنالك ، و لا زال أهل الحجاز و غيرهم إنما يتتبعون السنن من أفواه الرواة الثقات، و يعملون بها ، و ظهر مالك فأعجب به طوائف من المصريين و المغاربة ، و نشروا في بلدانهم أقواله دون أقوال غيره ، حتى إن يحيى بن يحيى الليثي الأندلسي راوي الموطإ لم يعرف عنه أنه روى عن غير مالك - و للأسف - و قد كان في زمن أهل الحديث فيه مشهورون متوافرون ، فمن ذلك الحين بدأ التقليد و التعصب يفشوان في الأمة الإسلامية - و الله المستعان - ، و اتخذ الناس الأئمة الأربعة مراجع لا تجوز مخالفتها ، و هكذا حتى ازداد اتباع المذاهب و اطراح السنن و تمكن ذلك من قلوب المسلمين ،،،، 
و لا أدري حتى الآن كيف عرف الصحابة المذهبية و التمذهب ؟؟؟

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

الأخ الطيب أظن أنك لم تستوعب مفهوم المذهبية
ألا ترى أنك تستشهد برواية معاوية وابن عباس رضي الله عنهما
وإنما يسأله في هذه الحادثة عن مذهبه في الفتنة التي وقعت بينه وبين الإمام علي رضي الله عنهم أجمعين، فاختار هو طريق النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  التي أرشدهم فيها إلى اعتزال الفتن.
فليس في روايتك هذه علاقة بالتمذهب الذي تحدث عنه صاحب الموضوع.
ثم إنك تربط التمذهب بالتعصب، وكأن القضاء على التعصب يستوجب اجتثاث المذاهب
ثم قلت أن الصحابة يأخذون من الكتاب والسنة
فهل أئمة المذاهب يأخذون من التوراة والإنجيل

خطأنا أخي أننا نجعل المذهبية قسيمة للكتاب والسنة
وكأن الأئمة لا علاقة لهم بالكتاب والسنة

واسمع حكاية حدثت لي عندما التقيت منذ أيام إمام مسجد، وهو صديق لي.
يدرس متنا فقهيا في المسجد، وقد استمعت لطريقته من قبل، فوجدته كلما تكلم عن مسألة معينة، يقول: ولكن الراجح كذا.
فقلت له: أنت تدرس الناس فقه صاحب المتن أم فقهك الخاص بك ؟
فقال لي: بل أدرس فقه الدليل.
فقلت له: الدليل عند من ؟
قال لي: الدليل الذي يوافق القواعد.
قلت له: أي قواعد ؟
قال لي: القواعد الصحيحة
قلت له: الصحيحة عند من ؟
قال لي: القواعد الصحيحة التي توافق الدليل.

فرجعنا من حيث بدأنا....

ثم صارحته، وقلت له أنت تدرس متنا فقهيا، فإذا وجدت فيه ما يخالف الشيخ الفلاني أوهمت الناس أنك تتبع الراجح.
فسَكَت، وسكتُ.....
ثم أصبح يقول عني أني متعصب
المذهبية أخي ليست مجرد أراء لأئمة.
المذهبية قواعد لاستنباط الأحكام...

----------


## أم هانئ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا : جزى الله الأخ الفاضل صاحب هذا الموضوع القيم خير الجزاء
نسأل الله له القبول ، وأن ينفع بما كتب آمين

ثانيا : سمعت قولا لشيخنا الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - في شريط ما من شرائط : (مسائل الشيخ
أبي إسحاق الحويني مع شيخنا الألباني - رحمه الله تعالى - ):
كان المعنى الذي دندن حوله شيخنا رحمه الله تعالى فيه هو : (( أنه لا بأس بالتمذهب ، ولكن البأس كل البأس
في التعصب ، ففارق بين التمذهب والتعصب.. )) وكان هذا الكلام في معرض إجابته عن سؤال وجهه له الشيخ الحويني - حفظه الله تعالى -
هل يجوز التمذهب بمذهب ؟ وبخاصة أن الشيخ الألباني صرح في سياق الكلام السابق لهذا السؤال
بأنه حنفي المذهب ..
هذا هو السياق الذي ورد فيه الكلام -على ما أذكر -
وإلا فإني بعيدة عهد بسماع ذلك الكلام ، غير أني موقنة
من صحة ما أنقل والله على ما أقول شهيد .

ثالثا : هل قال أحدٌ عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : إنه متعصب لمذهب الحنابلة ؟
أو قال أحد عن الشيخ العثيمين - رحمه الله - : إنه متعصب لمذهب الحنابلة ؟
** أم أن كليهما ضرب مثالا يحُتذى به للعالم المتمذهب غير المتعصب .

- فكم كان الأخير يكثر من ترديد القول بمثل : ( من خالفني بمقتضى الدليل فقد وافقني )
و ( ... في هذه المسألة أقول بقول فلان لأنه يوافق الدليل ) أو ما شبهها ....


اللهم : اهدنا لما أُختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك ؛ إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم .

----------


## جمانة انس

> الأخت جمانة ..
> الشيخ يقصد المقلدين ..
> وليس في كلامه إشارة إلى أتباعهم من الأئمة والعلماء وغيرهم ..
> والله المستعان ..
> 
> فلا يحمل الكلام على غير ما عناه ..
> فإن كلامه حول المقلدين من المعاصرين! ..
> 
> ..


لو تكرمتم -مادام المعنى الذي يقصده الشيخ واضحا لديكم-
ببيان المقصود بالمقلدين المعاصرين الذي عناهم الشيخ
و ما الفرق بينهم و بين اتباع الا ئمة الا ربعة 
(أتباعهم من الأئمة والعلماء )
الذين لم يقصدهم
ليبين للقارىء حقيقة المحمود و المذموم 
وليبين للقارىء ايضا 
الفرق بين التقليد و الا تباع ان كنتم قصدتم فر قا
او انه مجرد تنوع في التعبير
و شكرا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> لو تكرمتم -مادام المعنى الذي يقصده الشيخ واضحا لديكم-
> ببيان المقصود بالمقلدين المعاصرين الذي عناهم الشيخ
> و ما الفرق بينهم و بين اتباع الا ئمة الا ربعة 
> (أتباعهم من الأئمة والعلماء )
> الذين لم يقصدهم
> ليبين للقارىء حقيقة المحمود و المذموم 
> وليبين للقارىء ايضا 
> الفرق بين التقليد و الا تباع ان كنتم قصدتم فر قا
> او انه مجرد تنوع في التعبير
> و شكرا


 
أختي الفاضلة أرجوا أن تقرئي جواب الشيخ من ألفه إلى يائه حينها فقط ستفهمين قصده وهو تماما ما بيّنه الأخ الفاضل أبا أويس جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## جمانة انس

احببت ان اضيف مثالا اخراذكره كثيرا لطالباتي
وذلك لتشبيه من يريد طلب الفقه بعيدا عن التزام مذهب معين أيام الطلب 
كانسان راى الطائرة فاعجب بها و تاكد له ضرورتها
فقال اريد ان اصنع طائرة جديدة من الالمنيوم و النحاس 
و بدأ يعدد ذكر المواد الا ولية التي تصنع منها الطائرات
ولا اريد ان اقلد هؤلاء الذين صنعوا الطائرة
انما ارجع الى المواد الا صلية و اصنع منها طا ئرة من المواد
الا صلية
و لا علاقة لي بخبرات وتجارب و جهود السابقين
اريد الر جوع للا صول
--و المسكين ربما غير قادر حتى على تحد يد كافة انواع المواد 
الخام التي تحتاجها الطائرة--
و هذا قول لا يحتاج للتعليق و التبيين 
لمدى صواب قائله وحدود ذكائه
----
بينما الصواب دراسة الكيفية التي و صل لها العلماء في صنع الطا ئرات
و اتقانها بدقة 
ثم سيفتح الله عليه بالتطو ير و التعديل 
و سيسهم كما يسهم العلماء المجدون في استمرار تطو ير الطائرة
اما عامة الناس
فليس امامهم سوى ركوب الطائرة
و حمد الله
و شكر العلماء الذين تعبوا حتى او صلوا تصميمها الى ما و صلت اليه
اما ان نقول كل فرد عليه الر جوع للمواد الخام 
و صنع طيارة حسب ما يتو صل فهمه
فهو قول و فهم لا يحتاج للتعليق
اللهم فقهنا في الدين

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أما استشهادي بأثر ابن عباس فهو استشهاد الإمام ابن حزم به على نفس موضوعنا ، و اقرأ كتابه الإحكام أظنه في أواخر المجلد الأول أي في الجزء الرابع من هذا المجلد حتى تتيقن من صحة استشهادي ، و نفيي للمذهبية في عهد الصحابة هو الذي لا يجوز غيره ، و من ادعى وجودها في عصر الصحابة فهو ينقل نقلا مؤتفكا ، لا وجود له في العالم ، ثم هناك فرق بين التمذهب و المذهبية التي يعاني من مفاسدها المسلمون قديما و حديثا ، و بين الاقتداء بالأئمة في سبيلهم - و هم السلف الصالحون رحمهم الله - و تلخيص ذلك في قولة لأحدهم :" و خذ من حيث أخذوا " ، ... أجل ، يستعان بفهومهم لفهم الكتاب و السنة و الإجماع ، و لا يجوز الاحتجاج به إطلاقا ، لأنه لا حجة إلا في الوحي المتلو و الوحي النبوي و قد قال تعالى : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله و أطيعوا الرسول و أولي الأمر منكم فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله و الرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله و اليوم الآخر ذلك خير و أحسن تأويلا " و هذا نص واضح بين شديد البيان و الوضوح و لله الحمد ...
أما تدريس المتون الفقهية المذهبية فالأولى تركه و لا بأس به ما دام أن المعلم يوضح عند كل مسألة الصواب الموافق للكتاب و السنة سواء وافق رأي صاحب المتن أم خالفه ، و المقصود بتدريس تلك المتون هو القدرة على تصور المسائل و إمكانية استحضارها ، ثم الانطلاق منها إلى التوسع شيئا فشيئا كما مر ذكـــره آنفا و لله الحمد ..  *

----------


## أم تميم

أجدتم وأفدتم .. 
باركَ الله فيكم وأجزلَ لكم الأجر والمثوبة ..

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> احببت ان اضيف مثالا اخراذكره كثيرا لطالباتي
> وذلك لتشبيه من يريد طلب الفقه بعيدا عن التزام مذهب معين أيام الطلب 
> كانسان راى الطائرة فاعجب بها و تاكد له ضرورتها
> فقال اريد ان اصنع طائرة جديدة من الالمنيوم و النحاس 
> و بدأ يعدد ذكر المواد الا ولية التي تصنع منها الطائرات
> ولا اريد ان اقلد هؤلاء الذين صنعوا الطائرة
> انما ارجع الى المواد الا صلية و اصنع منها طا ئرة من المواد
> الا صلية
> و لا علاقة لي بخبرات وتجارب و جهود السابقين
> ...


أختى الفاضلة !! إذا لم تستطع أختي تبين وجه الصواب في قول الشيخ رحمه الله فليس لها أن تحاكمه إلى (تصورها) أو (فهمها) لقوله خصوصا إذا كان الشيخ يتحدث ب(وضوح) و(صراحة) العلامة الألباني رحمه الله وقد سبق للدكتور البوطي ترديد هذه الخرافة في كتاب السلفية حتى دعاه الشيخ رحمه الله لمناظرة فاصلة لعلّ أحد الإخوة هو الآن بصدد رفعها وعليه فالزعم بأنّ الشيخ رحمه الله كان يدعوا العوام إلى ترك الفقهاء والأخذ من كتب الحديث مباشرة هو زعم فاسد ودعوى كاذبة تسقط عند أوّل امتحان بل كلام الشيخ كلّه موجه إلى هؤلاء المتصدرين لأزمّة التوجيه والإرشاد المحصّلين لأدوات الترجيح أن لا يتعصّبوا ولا يزعم أحدهم بأنّ الحنفية لا تتزوج شافعيا على سبيل المثال وأن لا يقدّم أحدهم قول مشيخة المذهب على أقوال المجتهدين من غيرهم إذا تبيّن له مخالفة تلك المشيخة للدليل وبطلان ما هم عليه يقول الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله : (( ولما كثر اختلاف الناس في مسائل الدين ، وكثر تفرقهم ، كثر بسبب ذلك تباغضهم وتلاعنهم ، وكل منهم يظهر أنه يبغض لله ، وقد يكون في نفس الأمر معذوراً ، وقد لا يكون معذوراً ، بل يكون متبعاً لهواه مقصراً في البحث عن معرفة ما يبغض عليه ، فإن كثيراً من البغض إنما يقع لمخالفة متبوع يظن أنه لا يقول إلا الحق ، وهذا الظن خطأ قطعاً ، وإن أريد أنه لا يقول إلا الحق فيما خولف فيه . وهذا الظن قد يخطئ ويصيب . وقد يكون الحامل على الميل إليه مجرّد الهوى والألفة، أو العبادة، وكل هذا يقدح في أن يكون هذا البغض لله .فالواجب على المؤمن أن ينصح لنفسه ، ويتحرز في هذا غاية التحرز . وما أشكل منه فلا يدخل نفسه فيه خشية أن يقع فيما نهى عنه من البغض المحرّم. وههنا أمر خفي ينبغي التفطن له، وهو أن كثيراً من أئمة الدين قد يقول قولاً مرجوحاً ، ويكون مجتهداً فيه مأجوراً على اجتهاده فيه . موضوعاً عنه خطؤه فيه، ولا يكون المنتصر لمقالته تلك بمنزلته في هذه الدرجة ، لأنه قد لا ينتصر لهذا القول إلا لكون متبوعه قد قاله ، بحيث لو أنه قد قاله غيره من أئمة الدين لما قبله ، ولا انتصر له، ولا والى من يوافقه ، ولا عادى من يخالفه ، ولا هو مع هذا يظن أنه إنما انتصر للحق بمنزلة متبوعه . وليس كذلك ، فإن متبوعه إنما كان قصده الانتصار للحق، وإن أخطأ في اجتهاده . وأما هذا التابع فقد شاب انتصاره لما يظنه أنه الحق، إرادة علو متبوعه ، وظهور كلمته ، وأنه لا ينسب إلى الخطأ ، وهذه دسيسة تقدح في قصده الانتصار للحق ، فافهم هذا فإنه مهم عظيم )) 
وقد بين الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله موقفه من مسألة التقليد في موطن آخر في نقاش أخوي مع فضيلة الشيخ على الطنطاوي رحمه الله في مقال بعنوان (عودة إلى السنة) فقال :
تعريف التقليد وبيان ما يحرم منه وما يجب:
من المقرر عند العلماء أن التقليد هو " أخذ القول من غير معرفة دليله " ومعنى ذلك أن التقليد ليس بعلم ، ولذلك جزم العلماء بأن المقلد لا يسمى عالماً(12) ، بل نقل الاتفاق على ذلك ابن عبد البر في " جامع بيان العلم " (2 / 36 ، 117) وابن القيم في " إعلام الموقعين " (3/293) والسيوطي وغيرهم من المحققين ، حتى بالغ بعضهم فقال : " لا فرق بين يهيمة تقلد وإنسان يقلد " ! وأطلق بعض الحنفية عليه اسم الجاهل ! فقال صاحب الهداية في صدد الكلام على تولية المقلد على القضاء : " فأما تقليد الجاهل فصحيح عندنا ، خلافاً للشافعي "(13) .
ولذلك قالوا : إن المقلد لا يجوز له الإفتاء.
فإذا عرف هذا يظهر السبب الذي من أجله حمل السلف على التقيلد والمقلدين وصرحوا بذمه وتحريمه(14) . ذلك لأنه يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الإعراض عن الكتاب والسنة في سبيل التمسك بآراء الأئمة وتقليدهم فيها ، كما هو الواقع بين المقلدين ، مما هو مشهور عنهم ، بل هو ما قرره بعض متأخريهم من الحنفية ، فقال الشيخ محمد الخضري في صدد الكلام عن دور التقليد وأهله :
" . . . ولا يستجيز الواحد منهم لنفسه أن يقول في مسألة من المسائل قولا يخالف ما أفتى به إمامه ، كأن الحق كله نزل على لسان إمامه وقلبه ! حتى قال طليعة فقهاء الحنفية في هذا الدور وامامهم غير منازع وهو أبو الحسن عبيد الله الكرخي : " كل آية تخالف ما عليه أصحابنا فهي مؤولة أو منسوخة ، وكل حديث كذلك فهو مؤول أو منسوخ " وبمثل هذا أحكموا دونهم إرتاج باب الاختيار "(15) .
وقد استولى هذا التوجيه الخاطئ على قلوب كثير من المقلدة، لا سيما في الأزمنة المتأخرة ، بحيث صار من المعروف المشهور ردهم السنن الصحيحة اتباعاً للمذهب فإذا قيل لأحدهم : هذه المسألة التي ذكرتها خلاف السنة ، بادرك بقوله : أأنت أعلم بالسنة من علماء المذهب ؟! لا يجوز العمل بالحديث لغير المجتهد ! هذا جوابهم جميعاً لا فرق في ذلك بين عاميهم وعالمهم !
وهم حين يجيبونك بهذا الجواب الذي لا يمكن أن يصدر ممن عرف قدر حديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- والأدب معه ، يجهلوم أو يتجاهلون أن الحديث الذي لم يأخذ به مذهبهم قد قال به مذهب آخر أو إمام آخر ليس هو دون مذهبهم أو إمامهم ، فالذي ذهب إلى الحديث يكون قد أخذ به وبالمذهب الذي عمل به ، بينما مخالفه إنما يعمل بالمذهب فقط !
قد يقال : إن المذهب لابد له من دليل ولكنا لا نعلمه ، فنقول :إذا كان الأمر كما تقول فكيف يجوز لمسلم أن يترك الدليل الذي عرفه وهوحديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لدليل لا يعلمه ، وقد يكون لو علمناه قياساً أو استنباطاً من عمومات أو كليات الشريعة لا ينهض تجاه الحديث إذ لا اجتهاد في مورد النص ، واذا ورد الأثر بطل النظر ، واذا جاء نهر الله بطل نهر معقل ؟
هذا التقليد الذي هو رد الحديث انتصاراً للمذهب ونحوه هو الذي يحرمه دعاة السنة ، ويدعون المسلمين جميعاً إلى الخلاص منه ، بالرجوع إلى اتباع السنة أينما كانت ، وفي أي مذهب وجدت.
وأما تقليد المسلم من هو أعلم منه حين لا يجد نصاً عن الله ورسوله ، أو حين لا يمكن الفهم عنهما فليس مما نحن فيه ، بل لا يتصور أن يقول بتحريمه مسلم ، لأنه مضطر إليه ، والضرورات تبيح المحظورات ، ولولا ذلك لصار الدين هوى متبعاً -والعياذ بالله تعالى-. ولهذا ذكر العلماء : " إن التقليد إنما يباح للمضطر ، وأما من عدل عن الكتاب والسنة وأقوال الصحابة وعن معرفة الحق بالدليل مع تمكنه منه إلى التقليد ، فهو كمن عدل إلى الميتة مع قدرته على المذكى ، فإن الأصل أن لا يقبل قول الغير إلا بدليل إلا عند الضرورة "(16) . . انتهى التقل

..............................
(11) ابن عبد البر ( 2 / 34، 35 ).
(12) انظر "الموافقات" للإمام الشاطبي ( 4 / 293 ) ، و " الروض الباسم في الذب عن سنة أبي القاسم " للمحقق محمد بن إبراهيم الوزير اليماني ( 1 / 36 - 38).
(13) ومع الشافعي في هذا جمهور العلماء كمالك وأحمد ، قال ابن الهمام في " شرح الهداية " (5/456): " وقولهم رواية عن علمائنا نص محمد في الأصل أن المقلد لا يجوز أن يكون قاضياً، ولكن المختار خلافه " كذا قال وأنا أتساءل : هل الذي اختار خلاف ما عليه الأئمة المجتهدون مجتهد أم مقلد ؟ فإ كان مجتهداً فمن هو وما دليله ؟ وإن كان مقلداً فكيف جاز له أن يترك تقليد الأئمة وهو خلاف مذهبه؟ ثم قال ان الهمام : " واعلم أن ما ذكر في القاضي ذكر في المفتي فلا يفتي إلا المجتهد وقد استقر رأي الأصوليين على أن المفتي هو المجتهد ، وأما غير المجتهد ممن حفظ أقوال المجتهد فليس بمفت " !
(14) وقد عقد الحافظ ابن عبد البر باباً خاصاً بين فيه فساد التقليد وبطلانه، والفرق بين التقليد والاتباع ، وقد كنت أود نقله لولا أنني رأيت المقال يطول فمن شاء فليراجعه في " جامع بيان العلم " (2 / 109 – 120) ، ولابن القيم في ذلك كلام في غاية التحقيق في "الإعلام" .
(15) تاريخ التشريع الإسلامي (338).
(16) إعلام الموقعين (2 / 344).

----------


## جمانة انس

> *، و نفيي للمذهبية في عهد الصحابة هو الذي لا يجوز غيره ، و من ادعى وجودها في عصر الصحابة فهو ينقل نقلا مؤتفكا ، لا وجود له في العالم ،*


*من العجيب حقا ما تقوله عن عهد الصحابة الكرام رضوان الله عليهم*
فمن الثابت قطعا انه لم يكن كل الصحابة فقهاء
فكان بعضهم يسأل بعضا
والمسؤول من الصحابة يصبح اماما متبعا وشيخامقلدا  لمن سأله
 و كل من سار على سيره ممن بعده فقد تمذهب بهذا المذهب
هذا تحليل بسيط جدا لتنبيهك الى التامل اكثر
في فهمك لعالم الصحابة و حياة الفقه في عصرهم
وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لدراسة ملاحظتي 




> *،* 
> *أما تدريس المتون الفقهية المذهبية فالأولى تركه و لا بأس به ما دام أن المعلم يوضح عند كل مسألة الصواب الموافق للكتاب و السنة سواء وافق رأي صاحب المتن أم خالفه ، و المقصود بتدريس تلك المتون هو القدرة على تصور المسائل و إمكانية استحضارها ، ثم الانطلاق منها إلى التوسع شيئا فشيئا كما مر ذكـــره آنفا و لله الحمد ..*


ان الدعوة لترك تدريس المتون الفقهية يدل في تقديري على عدم فهم حقيقة هذه المتون
فهذه المتون تمثل خلاصة وعصارة مركزة لجهد علماء المذهب
مسخلصة من مصادر استنباط الفقه التي في مقدمتها الكتاب و السنة
و هي عصارة جهد تتابعت اجيال من العلماء الجها بذة على درسه و تمحيصه

---
اما ماذكرته من ان يعلق المعلم بالتصو يب لكل مسالة بما يو افق الكتاب و السنة
 فابسط وصف له  انه كلام سريع غير نا ضج
لانك تطالب من المعلم ان يصبح مجتهدا و يكون له فقها مقابلا لفقه المتن منا قشا له 
وهنا اطرح عليك سؤالا
من الذي سيرجح الصواب المو افق للكتاب و السنة
بحيث يكون مع علماء المذهب 
او مع المعلم
لان المعلم سيقدم ما يراه موافقا للكتاب و السنة
حسب علمه و فهمه
و الجزم بصواب قوله يحتاج  لدراسات
--
اظن سنجعل الطلبة فقيها مرجحا بين المعلم و بين المتن
و سيخرج عندنا فقهاء بعدد المعلمين و الطلاب
و ليس لا حد ان يجبر الناس على 
اتباع فهم احد من المعلمين او فقهاء المذاهب او الطلبة للكتاب و السنة
لان فهم الفقهاء الا ربعة  لا يلزم 
فمن بعدهم اولى
----
اظن الا مر سيتسع و يصبح ...........

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

أشكر الأخت (جمانة أنس)
وأعتقد من خلال ما كتبته أنها استوعبت جيدا مفهوم المذهبية، ومفهوم التمذهب
ولا أدري لماذا يصر بعض الإخوة على نقل أقوال للشيخ الألباني
فإن كنتم في قرارة أنفسكم تعتقدون أنه يجوز التمذهب، فلماذا تصرون، رغم أنه لا يوجد من يهاجم شخصه.
أما عن قول الأخ الطيب صياد بترك دراسة المتون الفقهية فلا أدري من أين أتى به ؟
والعجيب أنه قال بأنه يدرس متن التلقين !!!
ارجع أخي الكريم إلى المشاركة رقم: 30، واقرأها جيدا فقد حكيت لك ما حصل لي مع واحد من الذين يتكلمون نفس الكلام الذي أنت تردده.
هذا وإن الكثير كان يقول بترك المتون، إلا أنه عاد ليدرسها في المساجد والمدارس، لكن بطريقة خالفوا فيها سلفهم الصالح.
أما نسبتك الاستشهاد للإمام ابن حزم فلا يعني أنه صحيح، فالرد عليك هو رد على كل من استشهد بهذا الكلام.

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

> وأعتقد من خلال ما كتبته أنها استوعبت جيدا مفهوم المذهبية، ومفهوم التمذهب
> ولا أدري لماذا يصر بعض الإخوة على نقل أقوال للشيخ الألباني


لا أرى قولك إلا ردة فعل من فئة معينة أنجبت حساسية زائدة لبعض إخوانك ..
وردنا على الأخت جمانة كان إما لعدم قراءة كلام الشيخ الألباني كاملاً، أو لعدم فهمه لكلامه أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب
وسواءً هذا من جهتي أو من جهة العاصمي وفقه الله ..
وإنكارنا عليها في مسألة لا يعني أننا لا نقبل الحق الذي معها أو الذي معك كما سيأتيك إن شاء الله





> فإن كنتم في قرارة أنفسكم تعتقدون أنه يجوز التمذهب، فلماذا تصرون، رغم أنه لا يوجد من يهاجم شخصه.


إن كنت علمت أن نقل الاخوة كلام الشيخ الألباني لا يخالف ما في قرارة أنفسهم!
فاسمح لي يا أخي؛ فإن صنيعك = تحامل على من نقل كلام الشيخ ناصر الألباني رحمه الله ..
مع أنه لو قرأتم كلام الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله المنقول وسبب نقله لعلمت حول ماذا يحوم الناقل!

ولا أحد ينكر عليك ولا على الأخت جمانة مسألة التمذهبمن حيث أصلها وكذلك مسألة التقليد، ولا أظن الناقل حاله كذلك! 

لكن إن كان هذا مذهبك وتعلم أننا نقول به، وتعلمون ونعلم أن ثمة شبابا أو طلبة علم ما يفهم من كلامه إنكار المذهبية من أصلها وفصلها ويريدون أن يستقلوا بأنفسهم، وخطأهم معلومٌ لنا ولكم ..
أفلا تتفقون معنا أن ثمة متعصبين يدعون إلى التعصب ووجوب المذهبية على العالم وطالب العلم والعامي ..
ولا أرى قولك وقول من مثلك أخي الكريم ما هو إلا ردة فعل تجاه فئة معينة كما أن تلك الفئة ما مذهبها إلا ردة فعل تولدت مما حدث من التعصب للمذاهب على مر التاريخ ولا ينكره إلا مكابر ..
وأما الحق -الذي نراكم أصبتم بعض جزئياته أو أكثر جزئياته وكذلك الفئة التي تقابلكم من كل وجه- فلا يؤخذ من ردود الأفعال، لأن الحق كان قبل حدوث المذاهب وقبل ظهور المتعصبة وغيرهم ..
وفيما ذكرتُ، جوابٌ على الأخت جمانة -وفقها الله-..

دمت موفقًا أخي/ سفينة الصحراء

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> ولا أدري لماذا يصر بعض الإخوة على نقل أقوال للشيخ الألباني
> فإن كنتم في قرارة أنفسكم تعتقدون أنه يجوز التمذهب، فلماذا تصرون، رغم أنه لا يوجد من يهاجم شخصه..




أخي الفاضل .. نقلي لكلام العلامة الألباني رحمه الله كان لدفع تلك الصورة السيئة التي انطبعت في عقل الأخت الفاضلة فدفعتها لضرب مثال لا يصدق على حقيقة قول هذا الإمام فكان ولابد من البيان بالنقل عنه وما أردت قوله سبقني إليه الأخ الفاضل أبا أويس وللمرّة الثالثة في يوم واحد فجزاه الله عن أخيه كلّ خير . ولو راجع -أخي الفاضل- التدرّج المنطقي في الحوار لعلّم بأنه متعلّق بما ضربته الأخت من مثال واضح الدلالة حسن التوظيف في رسم الصورة التي انطبعت في ذهنها من بعض السلفيين إلاّ أنّها أخطأت بجعل هذا الرأي قاعدة منهجية يسير عليها كل سلفي اقتنع بأفضلية الإتباع على التقليد  وأخطأت أكثر في محاولتها إسقاط تلك الصورة السلبية على أقوال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله فكان ما كان .





> أما عن قول الأخ الطيب صياد بترك دراسة المتون الفقهية فلا أدري من أين أتى به ؟





> والعجيب أنه قال بأنه يدرس متن التلقين !!!
> ارجع أخي الكريم إلى المشاركة رقم: 30، واقرأها جيدا فقد حكيت لك ما حصل لي مع واحد من الذين يتكلمون نفس الكلام الذي أنت تردده.
> هذا وإن الكثير كان يقول بترك المتون، إلا أنه عاد ليدرسها في المساجد والمدارس، لكن بطريقة خالفوا فيها سلفهم الصالح.
> أما نسبتك الاستشهاد للإمام ابن حزم فلا يعني أنه صحيح، فالرد عليك هو رد على كل من استشهد بهذا الكلام.


أخي الفاضل لعلّ في هذه الكلمة الوجيزة للعلامة عبد الحميد بن باديس المالكي الجزائري رحمه الله ما يبيّن وجهة نظر الأخ الكريم -الطيب صياد- إذ يقول رحمه الله (أي ابن باديس):
«كما أُدخِلت على مذهب أهل العلم بدعة التقليد العامّ الجامد التي أماتت الأفكار، وحالت بين طلاّب العلم وبين السنّة والكتاب، وصيّرتها -في زعم قومٍ- غير محتاج إليهما من نهاية القرن الرابع إلى قيام الساعة، لا في فقه ولا في استنباط ولا تشريع، استغناءً عنهما زعموا بكتب الفروع من المتون والمختصرات، فأعرض الطلاّب عن التفقّه في الكتاب والسنّة وكتب الأئمّة، وصارت معانيها الظاهرة، بَلْهَ الخفية مجهولة حتى عند كبار المتصدّرين»(٢- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)۲- الآثار (5/38).

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

كلما قرأت مشاركة رجعت إلى الموضوع اقرأ ما جاء فيه وكأنه استوعب كل ما ذكره الإخوة
لكن الغريب أيها الإخوة: العاصمي، والفلاحي
وأريد أن نتناقش لكن ارفقوا بأخيكم
لماذا ننكر أن الشيخ الألباني كان ينكر التمذهب والنقولات عنه كثيرة في هذا الباب
من أجل ذلك راح صاحب الموضوع (وهو مشكور) يفرق ين التمذهب والتعصب، وهو عين النقاش العلمي البعيد عن التعصب والذي أتمنى أن لا يقع فيه إخواني
اليوم الشباب يسألونك في مسألة، فإذا أجبتهم بما تراه صحيحا إن شاء الله، يقولون لك ما هو دليلك ؟
وبعضهم مهنته لا تساعده أن يعرف معنى دليل (مع احترامي)
ثم إذا أخبرته بالدليل، عاد إليك بعد فترة يذكر لك قول المخالف
فإذا أردت أن توضح له أن المسألة خلافية
يقول لك أعطني الراجح
وأنت أصلا أفتيته في البداية بالراجح
لابد أن نقر بعيوبنا حتى نحاول تصحيحها

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

> [/size]
> [size=5]أخي الفاضل لعلّ في هذه الكلمة الوجيزة للعلامة عبد الحميد بن باديس المالكي الجزائري رحمه الله ما يبيّن وجهة نظر الأخ الكريم -الطيب صياد- إذ يقول رحمه الله (أي ابن باديس):
> «كما أُدخِلت على مذهب أهل العلم بدعة التقليد العامّ الجامد التي أماتت الأفكار، وحالت بين طلاّب العلم وبين السنّة والكتاب، وصيّرتها -في زعم قومٍ- غير محتاج إليهما من نهاية القرن الرابع إلى قيام الساعة، لا في فقه ولا في استنباط ولا تشريع، استغناءً عنهما زعموا بكتب الفروع من المتون والمختصرات، فأعرض الطلاّب عن التفقّه في الكتاب والسنّة وكتب الأئمّة، وصارت معانيها الظاهرة، بَلْهَ الخفية مجهولة حتى عند كبار المتصدّرين»(٢- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)۲- الآثار (5/38).


نحن نقر أن التعصب والتقليد الجامد دخل على التمذهب
وفي الموضوع أمثلة كثيرة عن التعصب المقيت. 
ولكن هل المشكلة أن نحارب التمذهب ؟

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بوركت أخي الكريم أسامة ضيف الله.
ومرحبا بك بيننا.

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

الأخ أسامة ضيف الله ..

هل ترى فيما نقل عن الألباني أعلاه إنكارًا للمذهبية جملةً وتفصيلاً ..
إن كان نعم فضع عليه اصبعك 
فيكون الحال كما قلتَ : 



> وأريد أن نتناقش


وإن كان لا ..
فما قصة إقحام الألباني، ولا أحد استدل به  على إنكار المذهبية في هذا الموضوع!
ألم يقل أحدكم بأننا لا ننكر المذهبية في قرارة أنفسنا؟!
اتفقنا على هذا القدر ووافقتمونا على رد التعصب كما قال الأخ سفينة الصحراء وفقه الله
غير أنه قال فهل يعني ذلك  أن نرد المذهبية ؟
الجواب : لا
اتفقنا ..
فنقول :  
هل يعني ذلك أننا نقبل التعصب المذهبي والتقليد الأعمى؟!
الجواب : قد سبق 
إذا يجب علينا أن نتفق على أمرين : رد من رد المذهبية جملة وتفصيلا، ورد من يريد نشر التعصب والتقليد الأعمى ..
والحق بينهما ..!! 
يرجى مراجعة كلام الأخ العاصمي الأخير حتى يقع تصور للمسألة ويفهم تسلسل الردود كيف جاء ..
والله المستعان ..
ولازلت أرى أن بعض الردود كتبتَ بسبب تصور مسبق وهو ما سميته بردود الأفعال ..
فكان ما كان !!
ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..

----------


## الطيب صياد

> *من العجيب حقا ما تقوله عن عهد الصحابة الكرام رضوان الله عليهم*
> فمن الثابت قطعا انه لم يكن كل الصحابة فقهاء
> فكان بعضهم يسأل بعضا
> والمسؤول من الصحابة يصبح اماما متبعا وشيخامقلدا  لمن سأله
>  و كل من سار على سيره ممن بعده فقد تمذهب بهذا المذهب
> هذا تحليل بسيط جدا لتنبيهك الى التامل اكثر
> في فهمك لعالم الصحابة و حياة الفقه في عصرهم
> وارجو ان يتسع صدرك لدراسة ملاحظتي 
> 
> ...


*أختي :
قطعك بأن الصحابة لم يكونوا كلهم فقهاء لا يقتضي أنهم مقلدون ألبتة ، بل أجمع الصحابة على الالتزام بالكتاب و السنة دون آراء الرجال و هذا إجماع معروف منقول قطعي ، فإذا سأل بعضهم من هو أعلم منه - منهم - فليس يدل أصلا على التزامه بقوله إلا في حالة واحدة و هي ظهور الدليل للسائل ، و قد كان الأعراب في زمن النبوة يقطعون المفاوز ليتفقهوا في الدين من في رسول الله  ، فكيف يرضى أحدهم بالنزول غن تلك الدرجة ، نعم أكثرهم لم يرووا السنن و كثير ممن رووا مقلون بل منهم من لم يرو إلا الحديث و الحديثين ، كما في مقدمة مسند بقي بن مخلد القرطبي و ذكر نحوه أبو محمد ابن حزم - رحمهما الله تعالى - و ليس كل ذلك أنهم لم يسمعوا شيئا من النبي عليه السلام ، و لا شك أن جميع المسلمين حضروا خطبة الوداع و سمعوا من النبي الحديث النافع الأصيل و هذا أقل شيء تحملوه ، فإذا لا بد من أنهم إنما يتتبعون أخبار النبوة دون آراء الرجال حاشا كما قلتُ آنفا ما ظهر لهم دليله فيه ، فادعاء التقليد في الصحابة رمي لبعضهم بالنقص الظاهر ، بل بارتكاب المحرم الشنيع ألا و هو التقليد ...
ثم لستُ أهزأ بالمتون ، إلا متنا ظهر تعصبه و عمق تقليده للإمام ، فهذا مطروح و لا كرامة و لا أضرب لذلك أمثلة حفاظا على الأخُوَّة ، و كل عاقل يعرف أن حفظ متن كبلوغ المرام أفضل من شغل الذاكرة بغيره من كلام من دون رسول الله عليه السلام .
أما أن المعلم يقدم على الترجيح فأين المؤاخذة في هذا بشرط تكوين شخصيته العلمية بحيث يقوى على توضيح الصواب في المسألة ، و لتأخذي بعين الاعتبار الدرج في التكوين ، و لستُ أنكر دراسة المتون جميعها في أي مرحلة و من ظن ذلك فقد أخطأ في حقي ، بل أنا - الآن - أدرس التلقين الذي تعجب منه بعض الإخوة هنا ، و لا أدري أين العجب ؟؟؟
ثم فوق كل ذلك - ما دام جميعنا من أهل السنة و نسعى إلى الحق - فليدرس كلٌ كما هو مقتنع ، و لا شك أن كل واحد منا - مهما كان مذهبه الفقهي - لا شك أنه لا يأخذ إلا بما هو موافق للكتاب و السنة حسب القدرة على إيجاد ذلك ، و بالله الاستعانة .
أخوكم : الطيب بن محمد العامري الجزائري .   
*

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

شكر الله لكم أيها الأفاضل
ورفع الله قدركم
لم يكن عندي الوقت الكافي لقراءة جميع المشاركات
لذلك أعتذر، أحتاج بعض الوقت رعاكم الله.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

خطأ بعض المنتسبين للسلف في إنكار التمذهب مطلقاً
 للشيخ يوسف الغفيص

قال الشيخ يوسف الغفيص حفظه الله:
"..ولو أن شخصاً أراد أن يعكس المسألة لأمكنه أن يعكسها، فلو قال: إن السنة السلفية مضت بإقرار التمذهب؛ لما استطاع أحد أن ينكر عليه.. فهناك فرق بين أن تقول: إن السنة السلفية مضت بإقرار التمذهب، وبين أن تقول: إن السنة السلفية مضت بقصده أو تشريعه أو الحث عليه، والذي نتكلم عنه هو الإقرار فقط. ووجه هذا الإقرار: أن التمذهب بمذاهب الفقهاء الأربعة بدأ من القرون المتقدمة، ولو أبعدت قلت: بدأ من القرن الرابع، مع أنه بدأ قبل ذلك، لكن انضبطت هذه المذاهب وبدأ الانتساب الصريح لها من القرن الرابع؛ بل من قبل، فالحقيقة أنه حتى في زمن التابعين قبل الأئمة الأربعة كان يعرف أن فلاناً له أصحاب، بل حتى الصحابة كان ابن مسعود له أصحاب ويرجحون قوله وينتصرون له؛ لأنهم رأوا أن منهجه هو الأقوى، وكان هناك أصحاب ينتسبون لفقه ابن عباس، فهذا لم يكن غريباً زمن السلف وما كان منكراً، ومما كان يعلم أن أتباع ابن مسعود كانوا يوافقونه على مسائل هي خلاف الدليل، كمسألة التطبيق، ومسألة إذا كان إماماً وائتم به اثنان وقف وسطهم. والمقصود من هذا: أن مسألة الأتباع والأصحاب مسألة معروفة، ثم انضبطت أكثر في المدارس الفقهية الأربع.. نعم هناك التعصب، لكن هذا التعصب مذموم؛ سواء كان لأحد الأمة الأربعة، أو كان لـأبي بكر أو كان لـعمر، أو كان لأي شخص لعينه، لأنه لا يجوز التعصب -أي: الاجتماع على قول واحد بإطلاق- إلا أن يكون الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام -. إذاً: من يحتج على إبطال التمذهب بكلام المتعصبين من الفقهاء من أتباع الأئمة الأربعة فهذا لا حجة فيه. البعض يقول: " فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ" [النساء: 59] هاتوا دليلاً يدل على جواز التمذهب. وهذا جهل؛ فإن العلم لا يناقش بهذا الأسلوب، *هذه سطحية في العلم*. " فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ " [النساء: 59] لا جدل في هذه القاعدة، لكن كيف الرد إلى الله والرسول؟ هذا ليس من باب التعبد حتى تقول: هات لي دليلاً من القرآن والسنة يقول: تمذهب لـأحمد بن حنبل أو للشافعي. ولو رددنا هذه المسألة إلى الله والرسول، فلن نجد في القرآن أو في السنة دليلاً على منع الاقتداء بأولي العلم، لأن الله يقول: " فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " [النحل: 43] وإذا كان سؤالهم ممكناً، فهذا الاتباع هو من نفس هذه المادة: مادة السؤال.

التمذهب المحمود والتمذهب المذموم

حقيقة التمذهب: أنه من باب التراتيب العلمية، ليس من باب التعبد، من انتسب للإمام أحمد تعبداً؛ كما يفعل مثلاً بعض الشيعة وبعض الصوفية حين ينتسبون على جهة التعبد لأعيان؛ فهذا لا شك أنه بدعة، لكن من انتسب للإمام أحمد لأنه أخذ من علمه ما لم يأخذ من علم الشافعي، أو قرأ من كتبه ما لم يقرأه من كتب الشافعي، أو رأى أن الإمام أحمد أعلم بالسنن والآثار، أو رأى أنه أقرب. وآخر عرف من حال الشافعي وما عنده من الأخذ عن المحدثين والفقهاء وسعة علمه باللغة، فناسبه فقه الشافعي، ورأى بنظره أنه أقرب، فصار شافعياً، وصار هذا حنفياً، لأنه لم يلق المحدثين، إنما تقلد فقه أبي حنيفة كحال أبي يوسف صاحب أبي حنيفة، فقد كان على فقه أبي حنيفة، ولما لقي من لقي من أهل الحديث ترك كثيراً من قول أبي حنيفة. إذاً: المسألة مسألة تراتيب علمية، مثل قول الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: (فإن يطيعوا أبا بكر و عمر يرشدوا)لماذا يطيعون أبا بكر و عمر؟ هل أبو بكر مشرع؟ لا، ولكن هذه تراتيب علمية: أن المفضول في العلم يقتدي بالفاضل، وإذا تعصب متعصب لـأحمد أو للشافعي قلنا: أخطأ، لكن أن يقال: إن السلفي هو الذي لا يتمذهب، فهذا ليس صحيح، وإلا للزم من كونك لا تقلد أحداً في مسألة، أن لا يكون لك سلف في كل المسائل، وهذه ليست طريقة السلف،
الإمام أحمد يقول: لا تقل في مسألة إلا ولك فيها إمام، ويقول: من ادعى الإجماع فقد كذب، وما يدريك لعلهم اختلفوا. إذاً لا بد من هذا الاتباع، وهذا من سنن المرسلين: أن يقتدي المفضول بالفاضل. أما إذا صار التمذهب تعصباً أو صار الانتصار من أجله ليس من أجل الدليل، أو صار على جهة التعبد أو نحو ذلك.. فلا شك أن هذه موجبات يعلم بطلانها من الشريعة وهي من البدع المنكرة. إذاً:
 التمذهب فيه طرفان ووسط؛ فإذا غلا بعض المتمذهبين بتعصبهم للمذاهب، وصاروا يقلدون الأقوال ولا يعتبرون النظر في الدليل، وكان همهم الانتصار للمذهب، فهذا لا شك أنه بدعة وجدت في قرون من الأمة على يد بعض الفقهاء. وقد أنكره قوم ولا سيما من المعاصرين الذين بالغوا في رده وجعلوا السلفية مرتبطةً بعدمه، 
والحق أن المحققين من السلفيين كـابن عبد البر و شيخ الإسلام و ابن كثير ومن قبل هؤلاء أو من بعدهم، والمعاصرين الذين قرب عصرهم كالشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب وشيوخ الدعوة، كل هؤلاء كانوا على التمذهب البعيد عن التعصب، إنما اختاروا أصولاً فقهيةً عند أحمد أو أصولاً عند الشافعي أو أصولاً عند أبي حنيفة. ولا أحد يجادل في أنك لو اخترت قول أبي حنيفة في مسألة لما أنكر عليك أحد، وإذا اختار أحد قول أبي حنيفة في ترجيح القياس على قول الصحابي.. هذه مسألة وهذه مسألة، فهو اختار اجتهادات أبي حنيفة؛ لأنه عند الأئمة الأربعة: الكتاب والسنة والإجماع عندهم حجة، بعد ذلك تأتي الأدلة المختلف فيها، هذه فيها تراتيب بينهم -أي: بين الأئمة الأربعة- فبعض الناس من الناظرين بحسب درجة نظره وقوته يقدم قول أحمد أو قول الشافعي أو قول أبي حنيفة، فهذا من تقليدهم في اجتهادهم كتقليدهم في آحاد فروع الشريعة. فالمقصود: أن التمذهب لا بد أن يكون القول فيه معتدلاً، لا يجوز الانتساب للمذاهب على التعصب، ولكن لا يجوز إنكار ذلك. وليس المقصود من هذا أن التمذهب سنة لازمة لا بد أن تبقى في المسلمين، بل ينبغي ذكر الاجتهاد، فالأمة الآن بحاجة إلى اجتهاد، لأن هناك مسائل نزلت لم يتكلم عنها الفقهاء من قبل، لكن المقصود أن الأمور تؤتى من أبواها، فتحصل الاجتهاد ليس بإنكار المذاهب، وتحصل السلفية ليس بإنكار المذاهب، فإن أئمة هؤلاء المذاهب هم أئمة السلف، وكثير من أتباعهم المحققين كانوا على عقيدة السلف، خاصة أن من ينكر هذا تجد أنه يأخذ بأقوال ابن حزم أو أقوال الشوكاني، فرجعوا إلى قول عالم من علماء السنة والجماعة على أحسن تقدير. "ا.هــ

----------


## ابن محمد علي

> حقيقة موضوع جيد.
> وإني أعتبره ابداع.
> وأما قول الأخ الطيب بن صياد أن الأخ أبا سعيد لم يذكر مثالاً على من كان صلبا في مذهبه غير متعصب فالأمثلة كثيرة:
> خذ منها:
> الإمام النووي فهل يقول أحد ممن عرفه بأنه متعصب؟!
> ابن حجر الهيتمي.
> الإمام ابن عبدالبر.
> ابن عابدين الحنفي صاحب حاشية رد المحتار.
> كل هؤلاء نصروا مذاهبهم ولم يحيدوا عنها طرفة عين, ومع ذلك لم يرمهم أحد بالتعصب.


 قولك المشار إليه باطل.. فلا حاجة للرد عليه.
...
ويكفيك مثالا أن تعرف أن كثيرا من متأخري المالكية إن لم نقل أكثرهم لا يعتدون بترجيحات ابن عبد البر ... بل يقول بغضهم أنه كثيرا ما يميل الى المذهب الشافعي.
...

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

> خطأ بعض المنتسبين للسلف في إنكار التمذهب مطلقاً
> للشيخ يوسف الغفيص
> 
> قال الشيخ يوسف الغفيص حفظه الله:
> "..ولو أن شخصاً أراد أن يعكس المسألة لأمكنه أن يعكسها، فلو قال: إن السنة السلفية مضت بإقرار التمذهب؛ لما استطاع أحد أن ينكر عليه.. فهناك فرق بين أن تقول: إن السنة السلفية مضت بإقرار التمذهب، وبين أن تقول: إن السنة السلفية مضت بقصده أو تشريعه أو الحث عليه، والذي نتكلم عنه هو الإقرار فقط. ووجه هذا الإقرار: أن التمذهب بمذاهب الفقهاء الأربعة بدأ من القرون المتقدمة، ولو أبعدت قلت: بدأ من القرن الرابع، مع أنه بدأ قبل ذلك، لكن انضبطت هذه المذاهب وبدأ الانتساب الصريح لها من القرن الرابع؛ بل من قبل، فالحقيقة أنه حتى في زمن التابعين قبل الأئمة الأربعة كان يعرف أن فلاناً له أصحاب، بل حتى الصحابة كان ابن مسعود له أصحاب ويرجحون قوله وينتصرون له؛ لأنهم رأوا أن منهجه هو الأقوى، وكان هناك أصحاب ينتسبون لفقه ابن عباس، فهذا لم يكن غريباً زمن السلف وما كان منكراً، ومما كان يعلم أن أتباع ابن مسعود كانوا يوافقونه على مسائل هي خلاف الدليل، كمسألة التطبيق، ومسألة إذا كان إماماً وائتم به اثنان وقف وسطهم. والمقصود من هذا: أن مسألة الأتباع والأصحاب مسألة معروفة، ثم انضبطت أكثر في المدارس الفقهية الأربع.. نعم هناك التعصب، لكن هذا التعصب مذموم؛ سواء كان لأحد الأمة الأربعة، أو كان لـأبي بكر أو كان لـعمر، أو كان لأي شخص لعينه، لأنه لا يجوز التعصب -أي: الاجتماع على قول واحد بإطلاق- إلا أن يكون الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام -. إذاً: من يحتج على إبطال التمذهب بكلام المتعصبين من الفقهاء من أتباع الأئمة الأربعة فهذا لا حجة فيه. البعض يقول: " فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ" [النساء: 59] هاتوا دليلاً يدل على جواز التمذهب. وهذا جهل؛ فإن العلم لا يناقش بهذا الأسلوب، *هذه سطحية في العلم*. " فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ " [النساء: 59] لا جدل في هذه القاعدة، لكن كيف الرد إلى الله والرسول؟ هذا ليس من باب التعبد حتى تقول: هات لي دليلاً من القرآن والسنة يقول: تمذهب لـأحمد بن حنبل أو للشافعي. ولو رددنا هذه المسألة إلى الله والرسول، فلن نجد في القرآن أو في السنة دليلاً على منع الاقتداء بأولي العلم، لأن الله يقول: " فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " [النحل: 43] وإذا كان سؤالهم ممكناً، فهذا الاتباع هو من نفس هذه المادة: مادة السؤال.
> 
> التمذهب المحمود والتمذهب المذموم
> 
> حقيقة التمذهب: أنه من باب التراتيب العلمية، ليس من باب التعبد، من انتسب للإمام أحمد تعبداً؛ كما يفعل مثلاً بعض الشيعة وبعض الصوفية حين ينتسبون على جهة التعبد لأعيان؛ فهذا لا شك أنه بدعة، لكن من انتسب للإمام أحمد لأنه أخذ من علمه ما لم يأخذ من علم الشافعي، أو قرأ من كتبه ما لم يقرأه من كتب الشافعي، أو رأى أن الإمام أحمد أعلم بالسنن والآثار، أو رأى أنه أقرب. وآخر عرف من حال الشافعي وما عنده من الأخذ عن المحدثين والفقهاء وسعة علمه باللغة، فناسبه فقه الشافعي، ورأى بنظره أنه أقرب، فصار شافعياً، وصار هذا حنفياً، لأنه لم يلق المحدثين، إنما تقلد فقه أبي حنيفة كحال أبي يوسف صاحب أبي حنيفة، فقد كان على فقه أبي حنيفة، ولما لقي من لقي من أهل الحديث ترك كثيراً من قول أبي حنيفة. إذاً: المسألة مسألة تراتيب علمية، مثل قول الرسول - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: (فإن يطيعوا أبا بكر و عمر يرشدوا)لماذا يطيعون أبا بكر و عمر؟ هل أبو بكر مشرع؟ لا، ولكن هذه تراتيب علمية: أن المفضول في العلم يقتدي بالفاضل، وإذا تعصب متعصب لـأحمد أو للشافعي قلنا: أخطأ، لكن أن يقال: إن السلفي هو الذي لا يتمذهب، فهذا ليس صحيح، وإلا للزم من كونك لا تقلد أحداً في مسألة، أن لا يكون لك سلف في كل المسائل، وهذه ليست طريقة السلف،
> ...


حتى أنت  أخي أمجد !

ليتك رددت الباطل الذي في الموضوع من أصله وهي بدعة (الصلابة في المذهب ) أما التمذهب كما يقول الشيخ الغفيص فلا ينكره السلفيون

----------


## أبو عبدالله النعيمي

أخونا الباتني وفقه الله خلط في هذا الباب وجاء باصطلاح (الصلابة في المذهب ) ! ولله الحمد يكفي على بطلانه أنه لم يأت بقول أحد من السلف لا التابعين ولا اتباعهم و لا الأئمة الأربعة .

ثم عرف الصلابة ( أمّاالصلابةفي المذهب فهي وصف لمن كان تابعاً لمذهب إمام معين، وأصبح صلبا فيه، ثابتاً على قواعده، منافحا عن اختياراته. ( 
وهل المنافحة عن اختيارات المذهب إلا تعصبا ! بل ليته قال و إن ظهر له الحق في خلاف مذهبه أخذ به !

ثم جاء بأمر عجيب و غريب !

وهو زعمه أن الشافعي كان صلبا في مذهبه ! وهذه فرية على الشافعي ! - رحمه الله - فقد اتفق أهل العلم بالحديث على أن الشافعي (ناصر الحديث ) و أنه كان (صلبا في السنة ) و أنه متى ما صح عنده الحديث أخذ به بل علق بعض الأحكام على الصحة

وقد انتقد في بداية حديثه كتاب الشيخ عباسي (بدعة التعصب المذهبي ) وكتاب الشيخ كتاب جيد وأثنى عليه العلماء ومن ضمنهم العلامة المحقق بكر أبو زيد الحنبلي على أنه أشار إلى بعض الملاحظات عليه .


ثانيا : الإمام الألباني لم يحارب التمذهب في حياته قط و إنما حارب التعصب المذهبي وكتابه في الرد على أبي غدة( كشف النقاب ) بين هذا الأمر جيدا و جليا

ثالثا: الألباني حارب البدع المذهبية
فمن ذلك إنكاره على تعيين أربعة أئمة في المسجد الأموي ( حنفي ، وشافعي و ...) ثم يأتي كل اصحاب مذهب ويصلون خلف إمامهم ! هذا كان موجود في الحرم المكي حتى زمن الملك عبدالعزيز - رحمه الله - وهدم المحاريب الأربعة وجمع الناس على إمام واحد وهذا من حسناته العظيمة - رحمه الله -

الألباني حارب قراءة كتب الحديث للتبرك لا للعمل .

جاء في تاريخ الجبرتي ( عجائب الآثار - (ج 2 / ص 483)
(واستهل شهر ذي القعدة سنة 1232وفي أواخره، حصل الأمر للفقهاء بأزهر بقراءة صحيح البخارى فاجتمع الكثير من الفقهاء والمجاورين وفرقوا بينهم أجزاء وكراريس من البخارى يقرؤون فيها في مقدار ساعتين من النهار بعد الشروق فاستمروا على ذلك خمسة أيام، وذلك بقصد حصول النصر لإبراهيم باشا على الوهابية، وقد طالت مدة انقطاع الأخبار عنه وحصل لأبيه قلق زائد، ولما انقضت أيام قراءة البخاري نزل للفقهاء عشرون كيساً فرقت عليهم وكذلك على أطفال المكاتب. ) 
الألباني حارب تعدد القضاة كل أهل مذهب يتقاضون عند قاضيهم !
جاء في النجوم الزاهرة ( (ثم ولى الملك الظاهر في سنة ثلاث وستين وستمائة في كل مذهب قاضياً مستقلاً بذاته، فصارت قضاة القضاة أربعة، ) 
و أخيرا لو كان الألباني يحارب المذهبية لما قام بخدمة مذهب الحنابلة في كتابه العظيم ( الإرواء ) وهو تخريج لكتاب (منار السبيل ) 
وليت أخونا الباتني ذكر نماذج من تعصب المالكية فليس هناك أكثر تعصبا منهم لمذهبهم
وتعصبهم من قديم لمذهبهم وليس حادثا 
فقد قاموا على الإمام الكبير (بقي بن مخلد ) لما دخل الأندلس بمسنده العظيم ! 
و قاموا على الشافعي لما دخل مصر و كانوا يقول أشهب في دعائه (اللهم أمت الشافعي و إلا ضاع علم مالك )
بخلاف المذاهب الأخرى فلم ينشأ التعصب عندهم إلا متأخرا ولذلك تجد مخالفة محمد بن الحسن يعقوب كثيرة لأبي حنيفة و كذلك تلاميذ الشافعي كالمزني و أما أحمد فمعلوم ذلك من حاله! 
و أسأل الله أن يرزقنا الصلابة في السنة تبعا لصحابته والتابعين والأئمة الأربعة

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> أخونا الباتني وفقه الله خلط في هذا الباب وجاء باصطلاح (الصلابة في المذهب ) ! ولله الحمد يكفي على بطلانه أنه لم يأت بقول أحد من السلف لا التابعين ولا اتباعهم و لا الأئمة الأربعة .
> 
> ثم عرف الصلابة ( أمّاالصلابةفي المذهب فهي وصف لمن كان تابعاً لمذهب إمام معين، وأصبح صلبا فيه، ثابتاً على قواعده، منافحا عن اختياراته. ( 
> وهل المنافحة عن اختيارات المذهب إلا تعصبا ! بل ليته قال و إن ظهر له الحق في خلاف مذهبه أخذ به !
> 
> ثم جاء بأمر عجيب و غريب !
> 
> وهو زعمه أن الشافعي كان صلبا في مذهبه ! وهذه فرية على الشافعي ! - رحمه الله - فقد اتفق أهل العلم بالحديث على أن الشافعي (ناصر الحديث ) و أنه كان (صلبا في السنة ) و أنه متى ما صح عنده الحديث أخذ به بل علق بعض الأحكام على الصحة
> 
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم كأن كلامي يخرج من فمك سبحان الله  كلمة بكلمة و قد تركت التعليق على مقالات الأخ لكثرة الخلط فيها و قلة الفائدة إذ لا يغيب على النبيه أن جميع مقالاته لا ترمي إلا لأمر واحد تشجيع التعصب المذهبي فما عليكم إلا تتبعها لملاحظة ذلك بل لا تجد من يشجعه عليها إلا المنافحين عن مذهابهم ، الطيور على أشكالها تقع.

جميع ما جاء به من الأمثلة هي فرية نعم إذ دفاع الامام  الشافعي و الامام مالك عن مذاهبهم دفاع عن  أدلتهم  و الحق عندهم لا دفاع عن تقليد أما من ينطلق من إختيارات مذهب للدفاع عليها فهذا متعصب و لا شك ، إبحث ثم إعتقد و ليس العكس و ما هو التعصب إن لم يكن اعتقاد الصواب في جميع إختيارات مذهب واحد دون غيره.

أما مصطلح الصلابة الذي خلط فيه الأخ إنما أطلقه صاحب القول السديد في بعض مسائل الاجتهاد والتقليد على صاحب المذهب او المدافع عن بعض أقواله بأدلتها لا في جميع إختيارات مذهب معين.

فمن اعتقد الصواب في جميع أقوال مذهب معين فهو متعصب ولا شك ، قد تدافع عن أصول مذهب لكن ليس عن جميع اختيارات إمام واحد.

و كما قلت أخي الكريم لتكن الصلابة في الحق لا في مذهب واحد ، نعم الحق عادة لا يخرج عن المذاهب الأربعة ، قد تختار قولا من مذهب معين  فتدافع عنه لكن لا يمكن أن يكون كل المذهب حق فمن اعتقد صواب كل اختيارات الامام  ابي حنيفة او الامام مالك او الامام  الشافعي او الامام احمد او شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية او الشيخ العثيمين او الشيخ الالباني رحمهم الله فهو متعصب كل ذلك سواء لكن كلهم أئمة رحمهم الله نختار من أقوالهم ما نراه حقا و نرد غيره و الله الموفق إلى الصواب.

----------


## جمانة انس

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم كأن كلامي يخرج من فمك سبحان الله كلمة بكلمة و قد تركت التعليق على مقالات الأخ لكثرة الخلط فيها و قلة الفائدة إذ لا يغيب على النبيه أن جميع مقالاته لا ترمي إلا لأمر واحد تشجيع التعصب المذهبي فما عليكم إلا تتبعها لملاحظة ذلك بل لا تجد من يشجعه عليها إلا المنافحين عن مذهابهم ، الطيور على أشكالها تقع.
> 
> جميع ما جاء به من الأمثلة هي فرية نعم إذ دفاع الامام الشافعي و الامام مالك عن مذاهبهم دفاع عن أدلتهم و الحق عندهم لا دفاع عن تقليد أما من ينطلق من إختيارات مذهب للدفاع عليها فهذا متعصب و لا شك ، إبحث ثم إعتقد و ليس العكس و ما هو التعصب إن لم يكن اعتقاد الصواب في جميع إختيارات مذهب واحد دون غيره.
> 
> أما مصطلح الصلابة الذي خلط فيه الأخ إنما أطلقه صاحب القول السديد في بعض مسائل الاجتهاد والتقليد على صاحب المذهب او المدافع عن بعض أقواله بأدلتها لا في جميع إختيارات مذهب معين.
> 
> فمن اعتقد الصواب في جميع أقوال مذهب معين فهو متعصب ولا شك ، قد تدافع عن أصول مذهب لكن ليس عن جميع اختيارات إمام واحد.
> 
> و كما قلت أخي الكريم لتكن الصلابة في الحق لا في مذهب واحد ، نعم الحق عادة لا يخرج عن المذاهب الأربعة ، قد تختار قولا من مذهب معين فتدافع عنه لكن لا يمكن أن يكون كل المذهب حق فمن اعتقد صواب كل اختيارات الامام ابي حنيفة او الامام مالك او الامام الشافعي او الامام احمد او شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية او الشيخ العثيمين او الشيخ الالباني رحمهم الله فهو متعصب كل ذلك سواء لكن كلهم أئمة رحمهم الله نختار من أقوالهم ما نراه حقا و نرد غيره و الله الموفق إلى الصواب.


هل ما يختاره باحث ما من اختيارات المذاهب الا ربعة ويراه انه الحق يلزم غيره به
او يجوز له ان يلزم غيره بهذا الا ختيار 
مهما حشد له من ادلة من الكتاب و السنة معتقدا انها تؤيد اختياره دون سواه
ام في الا مر سعة
 في هذا السؤال اجا بات 
لملاحظات كثيرة سبق سردها في عدة مداخلات

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

بوركتَ يا شيخ أمجد ...
وحفظ الله الشيخ الغفيص ...

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

الصلابة في المذهب، ما ضابطها ؟
هل يصح أن نقول : ابن عبد البر رحمه الله كان صلبا في مذهبه ؟ 
بمعنى أنه كان عالما بأصول المذهب وفروعه ... 
أو كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية مثلاً ...

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

> وجواب هذا المتعجب، ما رواه الراعي شمس الدِّين في انتصار السالك (ص: 225) أنّ:
> 
> رجلاً قال لمالك: 
> 
> "يا أبا عبد الله هل عرفت حديث البيِّعان بالخيار !!! ؟ 
> 
> قال له: نعم، وأنت تلعب مع الصبيان في البقيع".
> 
> وقال له آخر:
> ...


 وما ومدى ثبوت هذا الكلام عن الإمام مالك ؟!

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله في الجميع

لا أخفيك أخي النعيمي أني لم أقرأ جميع مشاركة الأصل وما تلاها من مشاركات
لكني قرأت بعضا من هاهنا وهاهنا فوجدت كلاما في التحذير من التمذهب وأنه: *يعتبر مرتعا وخيما في المسيرة العلمية
فنقلت ما قرأتم

 والإجماع على إقرار وجواز هذه المذاهب الفقهية الأربعة وغيرها من مذاهب أهل السنة قائم من قبل أن يخلق من يحرمها
نقل الإجماع غير واحد من أهل العلم
واختلفوا بعد ذلك في لزوم التمذهب على مذهب واحد على أقوال مبسوطة في كتب الأصول وآداب الفتوى

* :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما رأيي في أصل الموضوع
فلا خلاف عند المنصفين وأهل العلم في حرمة التعصب مطلقا للمذهب وللأشخاص دون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
فإذا كان المقصود بالصلابة المذكورة الدفاع عن المذهب بذكر الأدلة عليه ودفع المعارض عنه كما وقع ذلك من فقهاء الإسلام في كتب الخلاف
فلا حرج في ذلك إذا كان يرى أن مذهبه هو الحق 
فإذا انتصر لمذهبه فقد انتصر للحق في اجتهاده
وهذا لا حرج فيه بل هو مطلوب

وقد يرجح العالم أصولا فيضطر إلى دفع ما يشكل عليها ويرد من المخالف
فينصر بعض الفروع لردها إلى تلك الأصول
لأنه إن لم يفعل ناقض أصوله
فإذا كان ذلك خاليا من التأويل السمج البعيد للنصوص فلا حرج فيه
لأن الأصل أقوى من الفرع

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإذا كان المقصود بالصلابة التعصب والتشدد في التقليد والحط على المخالف فهو أمر غير مرضي وسبب الفرقة والخلاف المنهي عنه

والله أعلم

----------


## جمانة انس

> بارك الله في الجميع
> 
> لا أخفيك أخي النعيمي أني لم أقرأ جميع مشاركة الأصل وما تلاها من مشاركات
> لكني قرأت بعضا من هاهنا وهاهنا فوجدت كلاما في التحذير من التمذهب وأنه: *يعتبر مرتعا وخيما في المسيرة العلمية*
> *فنقلت ما قرأتم*
> 
> * والإجماع على إقرار وجواز هذه المذاهب الفقهية الأربعة وغيرها من مذاهب أهل السنة قائم من قبل أن يخلق من يحرمها*
> *نقل الإجماع غير واحد من أهل العلم*
> *واختلفوا بعد ذلك في لزوم التمذهب على مذهب واحد على أقوال مبسوطة في كتب الأصول وآداب الفتوى*
> ...


 جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  عن حميد بن أحمد البصري، قال: كنت عند أحمد بن حنبل نتذاكر في مسألة. فقال رجل لأحمد: يا أبا عبد الله لا يصح فيه حديث، فقال : إن لم يصح فيه حديث، ففيه قول الشافعي، وحجته أثبت شيء فيه.

* قال العلامة الألباني رحمه الله: "إن الانتساب إلى أحد من الأئمة كوسيلة للتعرف على ما قد يفوت طالب العلم من الفقه بالكتاب والسنة أمر لا بد منه شرعا وقدرا، فإن ما لا يقوم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب، وعلى هذا جرى السلف والخلف جميعا.."
 كشف النقاب 52.
وقال رحمه الله تعالى كذلك: "الواجب على الناس في زماننا هذا أن يبدؤوا تعلم الفقه عن طريق أحد المذاهب الأربعة ويدرسوا الدين من كتبها.." 
بدعة التعصب المذهبي محمد عيد عباسي 1/339.*

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

> أما رأيي في أصل الموضوع
> فلا خلاف عند المنصفين وأهل العلم في حرمة التعصب مطلقا للمذهب وللأشخاص دون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
> فإذا كان المقصود بالصلابة المذكورة الدفاع عن المذهب بذكر الأدلة عليه ودفع المعارض عنه كما وقع ذلك من فقهاء الإسلام في كتب الخلاف
> فلا حرج في ذلك إذا كان يرى أن مذهبه هو الحق 
> فإذا انتصر لمذهبه فقد انتصر للحق في اجتهاده
> وهذا لا حرج فيه بل هو مطلوب


-أما هذا القول = كأصل؛ 
فما أحسب أحدًا يخالفك فيه ..
لكني أحسب أن ثمة خلافًا في تحقيق مناطه ..
فياليتك يا شيخ أمجد تتكرم؛ فتنظر في أصل الموضوع وفي بعض الأمثلة التي أوردها صاحبه، وعدها من باب الصلابة وليست من التعصب في شيء = فتعطي رأيك فيها
فإننا نحسبك على علم في هذا الباب ..
والله الموفق ..

-لا تتركنا معلقين يا شيخ أمجد - ابتسامة-

بارك الله فيكم ..

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الأفاضل
أحسب نفسي والحمد لله قرأت كل كلمة جاءت في الموضوع
ولم أكن لأسمح لنفسي أن أضع مشاركة إلا بعد قراءتها جميعا
وهذا الذي أحب وأتمنى أن يفعله إخواني الأفاضل
لأني أرى أن بعضهم يكتفي بالجملة الواحدة ويعلق عليها
والبعض يستل كلمة من العنوان ويعلق بكلام نقرأه في جميع مشاركته، حتى لو أن الواحد قرأ له مشاركة واحدة فقط، أو اثنين كَفَتَاه ليعرف المستوى الذي ينطلق منه صاحبه.
ولو راح الواحد يحركه قليلا لفضح ما يخبأه في صدره.
ومن دخل ليهاجم، فإني أذكره أنه عندما سجل أول مرة في هذا المجلس، قرأ في البنود التي ينطلق منها هذا المجلس: تذكر قول الله تعالى (( وما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد))
ومن كان قادرا على أن يجمع كلاما طيبا يناقشنا به "بعلم وحلم"، فنحن لها، وما كتبنا لفظا في مقالنا هذا إلا ونحن نتحمل مسؤوليته.
وإلى حين أن نرى: كلاما يستحق النقاش سنشارك....

كما لا يفوتنا أن أشكر بعض الإخوة حتى لا يعتقد أن كلامي فيه تعميم.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

كيف تقول هذا يا شيخ سعيد !! والله لولا أهمية وروعة وتميز ما تطرحه من مواضيع حسنة السبك متينة الصنع ما قرأنا لك مرّات ومرات فإن كنت تتحسس من التعقيبات الجزئية وهو ما أفضله عندما لا يكون عندي الوقت الكافي لكتابة موضوع ما فأضطر إلى التعقيب على جزئية لا تنسجم وتصوري للصواب فأستفسر من صاحبها عن معناها حتى لا يختلط الأمر وأنسب إليه غير قوله فأقع في الظلم وهذا لا يعني أنّي لم أقرأ مقاله ولم أستفد منه فالحق أنّ مقالاتك قد نبّهتني إلى أمر لطالما غفلت عنه وهو أهمية المنهج المنطقي في عرض المسائل ومراعات الوحدة الموضوعية للنقول فالحقيقة أني أعاني كثيرا من إحكام اللغة العلمية وأحيانا كثيرة يكون لنقولاتي طابع العشوائية فلا تغضب يا شيخ فمنا الكبير ومنا الصغير ومنا المعلم ومنا المتعلم فلو كل صاحب موضوع أو معلم أو مدرس أو محاور خلص إلى نتيجة كهذه ( وإلى حين أن نرى: كلاما يستحق النقاش سنشارك ) فلن يستفيد أحد وعليه فالأولوية في ظني يجب أن تعطى لتلك المشاركات التي نرى بأنها لا ترقى لمستوى النقاش لأنك حينها ستكون متأكدا من إفادة المتدخل ..

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

بوركت أخي الكريم العاصمي من الجزائر، فهكذا يطيب خاطر الشيخ أبو سعيد
مع أني أوافقه على أن بعض المشاركات لا يصلح أن تقرأ فضلا أن يشتغل بها الواحد
وأقترح على الإخوة المشاركين أن يهتموا بالموضوع لإثراء النقاش، لأن الخروج عنه قد يصد عن الانتفاع به، وما ينكر النفع فيه إلا جاحد حسود.
ومن رأى أن الأخ أبو سعيد ينتقد عيد عباسي في بدعة التعصب، فلا يكتفي بالاتهام، وإنما عليه أن يقول ما عنده، لأني اطلعت على بعض ما جاء في هذا الكتاب فوجدت فيه مغالطات لا يمكن لمتعصب له أن يخفيها، أو يؤول معناها، أو يقول لم يقصد الشيخ كذا.
كما أتمنى من الأستاذ أبو سعيد أن يعذرني إن بدى مني في المشاركات التي كتبتها ما ساءه.
أخوكم/ أسامة ضيف الله.

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

*قال إبراهيم بن أدهم، رحمه الله:*
*"ما يمنعني من طلب العلم أني لا أعلم ما فيه من الفضل، ولكن أكره أن أَطلبه مع من لا يعرف حَقَّه".*وروي عنه أيضا:
كان إبراهيم بنُ أدهم إذا سئل عن العِلم جاء بالأدب.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

إن بعض إخواننا ممن يصحح لفظ الصلابة في المذهب، ويقول أن الأصل أن نقول الصحيح: الصلابة في السنة
لم يفهموا معنى التمذهب، ومازلنا نعاني كي نقول لهم: إن التمذهب ليس مقابلا للسنة، ولا للكتاب
وإنما التمذهب هو ثمرة الكتاب والسنة، وتعلم طرق الاستناط منهما
والتمذهب هو معرفة طريقة استخدام القواعد الفقهية واللغوية والأصولية للوصول إلى حكم من خلال دليل من الكتاب أو السنة.

أرجو ممن أراد أن يتعلم فيهم أن يقرأ شيئا من كتب تاريخ التشريع، ككتاب الفكر السامي في تاريخ التشريع الإسلامي
ولا يقتصروا على شريط اختزل لهم الجهود المبذولة في 15 قرنا في جملة، أو شبه جملة

أما الذي خاطب أحد الإخوة من مشرفي هذا المجلس، وقال له:



> ليتك رددت الباطل الذي في الموضوع من أصله وهي بدعة (الصلابة في المذهب ) أما التمذهب كما يقول الشيخ الغفيص فلا ينكره السلفيون



فأقول له:
إذهب .....تعلم معنى البدعة....بعدها نتحدث

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

الأمثلة على بعض من كان صلبا في مذهبه:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الحنفية:
* من المتقدمين: أو يوسف، ومحمد بن الحسن الشياني
* ومن المتأخرين: الإمام الطحاوي، والجصاص، أبو الحسن الكرخي، والعيني، وابن عابدين
* ومن المعاصرين: عبد الفتاح أو غدة، وحبيب الرحمن الأعظمي
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من المالكية:
* ابن القاسم، وابن وهب، من المتقدمين
* وابن أبي زيد القيرواني والباجي، وابن العربي الإشبيلي من المتأخرين
* والطاهر بن عاشور، والصادق الغرياني، وحبيب بن طاهر من المعاصرين
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  من الشافعية:
* المزني، والبويطي من المتقدمين
* والنووي، وان حجر من المتأخرين
* ومن المعاصرين: أبو زهرة
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما الحنابلة:
* فأعرف من المتأخرين: المقادسة الثلاثة
* ومن المعاصرين: الشيخ السعدي، ومحمد بن إبراهيم، وعبد الله بن جبرين

----------


## جمانة انس

> جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الأفاضل
> أحسب نفسي والحمد لله قرأت كل كلمة جاءت في الموضوع
> ولم أكن لأسمح لنفسي أن أضع مشاركة إلا بعد قراءتها جميعا
> وهذا الذي أحب وأتمنى أن يفعله إخواني الأفاضل
> لأني أرى أن بعضهم يكتفي بالجملة الواحدة ويعلق عليها
> والبعض يستل كلمة من العنوان ويعلق بكلام نقرأه في جميع مشاركته، حتى لو أن الواحد قرأ له مشاركة واحدة فقط، أو اثنين كَفَتَاه ليعرف المستوى الذي ينطلق منه صاحبه.
> ولو راح الواحد يحركه قليلا لفضح ما يخبأه في صدره.
> ومن دخل ليهاجم، فإني أذكره أنه عندما سجل أول مرة في هذا المجلس، قرأ في البنود التي ينطلق منها هذا المجلس: تذكر قول الله تعالى (( وما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد))
> ومن كان قادرا على أن يجمع كلاما طيبا يناقشنا به "بعلم وحلم"، فنحن لها، وما كتبنا لفظا في مقالنا هذا إلا ونحن نتحمل مسؤوليته.
> ...


نلا حظ في تعليق البا حث الدقيق
انه ار تقى في الحوارالى درجات عالية تليق بمجلسنا العلمي 
من خلال رفعه لشعار المو ضوعية و الدقة والعلمية في الحوار و البحث العلمي
وبمثل هذه الر وح العلمية يكون منهج الر اسخين في البحث
و بمثل هذا يتحقق التعاون على البر و التقوى في البحث العلمي
و صولا الى الحقيقة النا صعة كالشمس
و ليس بمجرد كلام لا سنده له من التحقيق العلمي او النظر النا ضج
فالترامي بالاحكام السريعة يجيده الكثيرون
اما الحوارالعلمي المثمر
فله مقو مات ويحتاج لخبرة و كفاءات وقدرات و امكانات
و صبر على الا قل لفهم وجهة النظر المقابلة
ودقة في النقاش 
و علم 
وحلم
وتقوى و اخلاص
و قداجاد البعض 
و ربما كاد ان يخفق اخرون
نسال الله السداد للجميع

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

الأخ الفاضل* أبو أويس الفلاحي، تأخرت في جواكم.
أما قولك:



> هل ترى فيما نقل عن الألباني أعلاه إنكارًا للمذهبية جملةً وتفصيلاً .


فجوابه: لم أقصد الكلام المنقول أعلاه، وإنما قلت: أن النقول كثيرة عن الشيخ الألباني في إنكار التمذهب، ويستدل لكلامه بنفس كلام الإمام ابن حزم الظاهري.
أما عن الكلام المنقول أعلاه، فما رأيك ايها الكريم في هذه الفقرة:



> نحن أولا نختلف عنهم تماما ، نحن لا ندين الله تبارك وتعالى بالتقليد ، أما هم فيتدينون بالتقليد ، واضح ؟! ، نحن نفترق عنهم تماما ، نحن لا نتدين بالتقليد أما هم فيتدينون بالتقليد



لقد حاولت أن أنبهك باللون المخالف لكلمة *نحن*، وأسألك:
من نحن (هؤلاء) ؟
أجاب الشيخ الألباني بعدها:



> وأعني بهم، نحن معشر من نسميهم أهل الحديث، أهل السنَّة، أهل السلف الصالح المنتمين لإتباعهم، نحن السلفيين لسنا مثلهم



ما رأيك في هذا الكلام ؟

ثم من يقصد بالخالفين ؟
أجاب رحمه الله عن المخالفين بقوله:



> أي: هؤلاء الملايـين من المقلدين، أحدهم يقول أنا حنفي، الآخر يقول أنا شافعي والثالث يقول مالكي والرابع حنبلي



إن قلت أنه يقصد المعاصرين، كما كان جوابك للأخت *أنس* 
نقول لك هل المعاصرين ملايين ؟
فإن كانوا ملايين، فاذكر لنا عشرة على سبيل التمثيل.
ثم خاطبت الأخ الكريم سفينة الصحراء بقولك: 



> هل يعني ذلك أننا نقبل التعصب المذهبي والتقليد الأعمى؟!الجواب : قد سبق



فنقول لك: هل يوجد في رأيكم من يقبل التعصب المذهبي ؟

أرجو أن تجيبني على هذه الأسئلة ؟.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*يبدو أن بعض المشاركين في هذا الموضوع يحاولون الرجع بالسلفيين إلى عصور التقليد و التعصب المذهبي اللذين غادرا الأمة الإسلامية بفضل الله ثم على أيدي العلماء السلفيين المحققين ، و الذي دعاني إلى هذا الظن هو الدفاع القوي على المذهبية و تأصيلها ، و محاولة إلصاقها بالأئمة الكرام النبلاء ، و هذا شيء مؤسف للغاية ، أسأل الله الهداية لي و لجميع إخواني و أخواتي من أهل السنة السلفيين ،  أعوذ به سبحانه و تعالى من الزيغ بعد الهدى ،،، اللهم عافنا و اعف عنا ..
قولوا : آميــــــــــــ  ــــــــن ،،
*

----------


## جمانة انس

> *يبدو أن بعض المشاركين في هذا الموضوع يحاولون الرجع بالسلفيين إلى عصور التقليد و التعصب المذهبي اللذين غادرا الأمة الإسلامية بفضل الله ثم على أيدي العلماء السلفيين المحققين ، و الذي دعاني إلى هذا الظن هو الدفاع القوي على المذهبية و تأصيلها ، و محاولة إلصاقها بالأئمة الكرام النبلاء ، و هذا شيء مؤسف للغاية ، أسأل الله الهداية لي و لجميع إخواني و أخواتي من أهل السنة السلفيين ، أعوذ به سبحانه و تعالى من الزيغ بعد الهدى ،،، اللهم عافنا و اعف عنا ..*
> *قولوا : آميــــــــــــ  ــــــــن ،،*


 هل تستطيع ان تبين للقراءكيف وصلت الى هذا الا ستنتاج
و هل تستطيع ابراز ادلتك على هذه الدعوى 
كي يكون كلاما علميا
نفهمه و نستفيد منه
ام هو مجرد خاطر  و ...

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

> *يبدو أن بعض المشاركين في هذا الموضوع يحاولون الرجع بالسلفيين إلى عصور التقليد و التعصب المذهبي اللذين غادرا الأمة الإسلامية بفضل الله ثم على أيدي العلماء السلفيين المحققين ، و الذي دعاني إلى هذا الظن هو الدفاع القوي على المذهبية و تأصيلها ، و محاولة إلصاقها بالأئمة الكرام النبلاء ، و هذا شيء مؤسف للغاية ، أسأل الله الهداية لي و لجميع إخواني و أخواتي من أهل السنة السلفيين ، أعوذ به سبحانه و تعالى من الزيغ بعد الهدى ،،، اللهم عافنا و اعف عنا ..*
> *قولوا : آميــــــــــــ  ــــــــن ،،*


 إن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا .عن أي عصر التقليد تتحدث ففي كل عصر هناك علماء مجتهدين نفع الله بهم .
أما الهروب فلا . و هذا هو منهاج السلف في كل عصر .
أنت تنكر التقليد وهذا شيئ جميل لكن الشيئ الغير جميل هو التعصب و إنكار القول المخالف.
أدعوا إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة.

----------


## جمانة انس

> *يبدو أن بعض المشاركين في هذا الموضوع يحاولون الرجع بالسلفيين إلى عصور التقليد و التعصب المذهبي اللذين غادرا الأمة الإسلامية بفضل الله ثم على أيدي العلماء السلفيين المحققين ، و الذي دعاني إلى هذا الظن هو الدفاع القوي على المذهبية و تأصيلها ، و محاولة إلصاقها بالأئمة الكرام النبلاء ، و هذا شيء مؤسف للغاية ، أسأل الله الهداية لي و لجميع إخواني و أخواتي من أهل السنة السلفيين ، أعوذ به سبحانه و تعالى من الزيغ بعد الهدى ،،، اللهم عافنا و اعف عنا ..*
> *قولوا : آميــــــــــــ  ــــــــن ،،*


ارجو ان تسمح بسؤال آخر
أهل السنة السلفيون _حسب فهمك_
هل كلهم مجتهدون مستنبطون للاحكام من مصادرها الا صلية
علماء باصول الا ستنباط و مصادره وكيفيته 
وطبعا لكل اصوله التي يستنبطها وكيفيات ير جحها
و كلما ولد او جاء سلفي جديد 
عليه ان يعيد درس و استنباط الا حكام من مصادرها
فلا يقلد من سبق
و لا ياخذ ممن سبقه الا ما يراه مو افقا لفقهه الشخصي
و كل واحد له اجتهاد يخصه ويلتزم به لنفسه
و لا يقلده احد و لايجوز له ان يلزم به احد
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عند تفكيرك بالا جابة سترى
ان المذهبية 
ضرورة منطقية عقلية و اقعية 
باتقان و مهارة وصلابة 
دون تعصب لا ير ضاه الله تعالى
و لا يخدم الحق الذي 
يجب ان يكون هدفا لكل مسلم 
فضلا عن كل فقيه 
-----------
على انه يلا حظ ببساطة بعد و فاة الر سول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
الى قيام الساعة
لن يخلو حال مسلم بالنسبة للفقه بصورة عامة((تقريبية)) بين كونه
1- مقلد مع معرفة دليل امامه
2-مقلد بدون معر فة دليل امامه
3-مجتهد مستنبط غير مقلد

----------


## الطيب صياد

*الأخت جمانة في تعليقها الأول تسأل عن دعواي أن بعض المشاركين يريدون الرجوع إلى عصور التقليد ، فجواب دعواي هذه عندها و عند المشاركين الذين يوافقونها في وجهة نظرها تلك ، وهم معروفون ،،،
أما عن الأخ فيصل عبد الجلال وهويسأل عن عصور التقليد فأعني بها تلك الأزمنة المشؤومة التي ورثنا عن أصحابها تلك المتون التي بلغت النهاية في التعصب و تقليد الأولين من الأيمة الأربعة ، خاصة في الفقه المالكي المطرز - بدءا - بمقدمات في عقد الأشعري التعطيلي التقليدي ، وأنت تعرف مجموعة لا بأس بها من هذا النوع الرديء ، فإن لم تكن تلك العصور عصور تقليد فليس هناك تقليد ألبتة ...أما التحديد الزمني المضبوط لها فقد يبدأ من القرن الرابع للهجرة و يتناهى مع القرن العاشر ، و لا شك أن خلال هذه المدة المديدة إلماعات و إشراقات سلفية متوالية طيبة النشر زاكية العرف ، وإنما الحديث عن الأجواء العامة السائدة آنذاك ، وأيضا في أعصارنا هذه مع انتشار السلفية الحقة - بحمد الله تعالى - فإنه لا تزال مجموعات ممن يدعي العلم و المعرفة حريصة على البقاء على التعصب .. حنينا ..وشوقا ...
أما قول جمانة : إن المذهبية ضرورة منطقية عقلية واقعية ، فما أعجبه كلامًا !!! ورحم الله سلفنا الصالح حيث كانوا يقطعون المفاوز و المهامه القفرة لطلب الحديث و الحديثين متزودين قبل ذلك باللغة الصحيحة و شيء من كلام الله تعالى  - رحمهم الله و جعلني ممن يقتفي آثارهم - آمين ،،،
غير أنه من باب المشاكلة أقول : إن المذهبية ليست ضرورة و إنما هي للضرورة أي : لا يستعملها إلا المضطر دون غيره ، كما قال البغوي ي التقليد :" التقليد كالميتة لا تؤكل إلا عند الضرورة "اهـ 
قال ربنا عز و جل : و قد فصَّل لكم ما حرَّم عليكم إلاَّ ما اضْطُرِرْنُمْ إليه ،،،
أخوكم : الطيب بن محمد العامري الجزائري      *

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاك الله خيرا 
اما بالنسبة لملا حظاتك فهي غير كافية
لانها لم تقدم اجوبة 
فلا نريد كلاما انشائيا خطا بيا
فذلك له مكانه
انما نرجو ان تقوم بتحليل علمي
عسى ان يا خذ الله بمسار البحث الى تمام  التو فيق و السداد
فبالحوار الدقيق تتجلى الا مور و تنجلي الحقائق
فنحن في مجلس علمي

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أستغفر الله ،،،
إذا كان الحوار الدقيق في مجلس علمي يلزم منه رضى فلان على كلام علان ، و يلزم منه إباحة تجميد العقول في إطارات مذهبية فلا كان الحوار ...ثم شكرا جزيلا لكلمة :" كلام إنشائي " فقد ساعدت الكثيرين للتخلص من النقاشات العلمية الهادئة ، فكلما عجز أحدهم عن المقاومة قال : هذا كلام إنشائي ليس من باب الحوار العلمي الدقيق ....اهـ
*

----------


## أبو أويس الفَلاَحي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
الأخ أسامة وفقه الله 
تقول :



> فنقول لك: هل يوجد في رأيكم من يقبل التعصب المذهبي ؟


هل تسأل عن المشاركين في الموضوع !!
أم سؤالك عام بمعنى : هل يوجد من الناس في رأيكم من يقبل التعصب المذهبي؟ 
فإن كانت الثانية : فما أغربه من سؤال؟! .. 
فإذا كان الناس كلهم ينفرون من التعصب المذهبي .. 
فلماذا وُجدَ ولازال موجودًا؟!

أما كلامكَ الأول : فيكفي فيه اعترافك -ضمنيا- بأنك من أقحم الألباني رحمه الله في الموضوع .. 
وأما تكلفك في فهم كلامه على منطق 1+1=2 
ولأن طالبتني بذكر عشرة في هذا العصر وأنت متيقن أني لن أذكرهم
فتؤول النتيجة = أنه لا يقصد المعاصرين ..
فما أسهل أن أقلب عليك الدليل وأخاطبك بنفس منطقك .. 
فأقول : سلمنا بأنه لا يقصد المعاصرين ..
فهلا ذكرت لي 1000 أو 100 ممن يقصدهم الشيخ رحمه الله . (وتذكر أنه قال : ملايين)
فإن لم تستطع فقد وقعتَ في نفس ما وقعتُ فيه !! 
والله المستعان ..

والسلام عليكم

----------


## جمانة انس

> *أستغفر الله ،،،*
> *إذا كان الحوار الدقيق في مجلس علمي يلزم منه رضى فلان على كلام علان ، و يلزم منه إباحة تجميد العقول في إطارات مذهبية فلا كان الحوار ...ثم شكرا جزيلا لكلمة :" كلام إنشائي " فقد ساعدت الكثيرين للتخلص من النقاشات العلمية الهادئة ، فكلما عجز أحدهم عن المقاومة قال : هذا كلام إنشائي ليس من باب الحوار العلمي الدقيق ....اهـ*


سامحك الله
واخذ بمسار البا حثين جميعا الى طر يق رضاه
و الى تمام الدقة و الصواب
---------------
للاطلاع 
الكلام الا نشائي :هوالكلام بمجرد دعوى وبدون دليل يثبت صحة هذا الكلام
و ربما يصل احيانا الى حد الخواطر و الا ماني
و يسهل الترامي به في الحوارات عادة
لكنه لا يثمر و لا يفيد وربما لا يليق احيانا
--
و اختلاف الراي في النقاش العلمي لا يفسد للود قضية كما يقول اهل العلم
ومن هنا طلب رضا فلان و علان كما ذكرت امرخارج الحوار و النقاش
و لا قيمة له و لا اهمية
و ان كان معشر النسوة يكترثن لهذا
لكن خارج البحث العلمي و الحوار العلمي
و من ابسط مقومات البحث العلمي الذي اعلمه لطالباتي
هو البعد عن الذاتية الضيقة الى فضاءالمو ضو عية
----------
اما تجميد العقول فهو من ابغض الا شياء عندي
و هانا قد قدمت اليك تساؤلات تقوم على التحليل العلمي 
و تنطلق من المنا قشة العقلية الدقيقة
فهل يتسع الا فق و يسمح 
بمحاورة علمية عقلية متحررة من الراي المسبق 
و من الكلام المجمل((الا نشائي))
----
و ختاما ابتهل الى الله طالبة منه ان ينير بصيرتي 
ويجعلني ممن يتفكرون و يعقلون و يفهمون
كما فهم سليمان (ففهمناها سليمان)
----------------------------

----------


## الطيب صياد

*إلى جمانة :
أقول : إذًا فالحكم على إنشائية الكلام يعتبر نسبيا ، ما دام أن المُحاوِر يتوسع أو يستطرد  في نقطة أو يوالي بين المترادفات معتقدا أنه يحاول عرض الحجة العلمية بأوضح صورة يراها الطرف الآخر ، فإذا بهذا الطرف الآخر يتشتت فكره و يتعجب من كلام صاحبه و لا يبصر له علاقة بالموضوع فيتهيأ له الحكم بأن كلامه ذلك إنشائي ليس فيه الحجة و البرهان العلمي المطلوب في المناظرات و المناقشات ، و أنا حتى الآن لا أدري ما حدود الكلام الإنشائي عن غيره ؟؟ هي قضية محيرة فعلا ، تقرأ - مثلا - كتاب الإمام أبي محمد علي بن أحمد بن حزم الأندلسي " الإحكام في أصول الأحكام " فتراه يسرد كلاما كثيرا أثناء حجاجه لخصومه في كل مسألة أصولية و يذكر خلالها براهينه ضدهم و يذكر أدلتهم فيفندها و بين هذا و ذاك عبارات أدبية و جمل بلاغية و استطرادات - يظنها القاصر تفاهات أو كلاما خارجا عن الموضوع - و لكنها فوائد زوائد ، و فرائد أوابد قد لا يستغني عنها الطالب و المناظر ، 
إن كان معنى " الكلام الإنشائي " هو الكلام بدون دليل و لا برهان ، فلك الحكم على المتون المذهبية بما شئت ، فهي خالية من أي دليل من آية أو حديث ، و هذه أمثلة : التلقين لعبد الوهاب البغدادي و الرسالة للقيرواني و مختصر خليل و نحوها بل كثير من شروحها خالية هي الأخرى من الأدلة إلا قليلا ، فهل هي مؤلفات إنشائية ؟؟؟ أنا لا أعرف ،، 
نعم ، لا شك أنه يصدر من بعض الأطراف مقالات متطرفة عن الموضوع و جوانبه ، و يظهر ذلك في حب الانتصار و صرف وجوه الناس إليه و التوغل في التعمية و كل هذا إخلال بالآداب العلمية ، و إنما يفعله أهل البدع و أهل الصغار و المخنثون من الرجال - أبعدهم الله - ، أما من يظن فيهم الخير و السلفية فهم أبعد الناس عن حب الظهور و عن خوارم الحوار الصحيح ، 
و أرجو ألا يكون كلامي هذا إنشائيا ، فقد صرت أخاف من " الإنشائية " جدًّا ،،،   
*

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> *إلى جمانة :*
> *أقول : إذًا فالحكم على إنشائية الكلام يعتبر نسبيا ، ما دام أن المُحاوِر يتوسع أو يستطرد في نقطة أو يوالي بين المترادفات معتقدا أنه يحاول عرض الحجة العلمية بأوضح صورة يراها الطرف الآخر ، فإذا بهذا الطرف الآخر يتشتت فكره و يتعجب من كلام صاحبه و لا يبصر له علاقة بالموضوع فيتهيأ له الحكم بأن كلامه ذلك إنشائي ليس فيه الحجة و البرهان العلمي المطلوب في المناظرات و المناقشات ، و أنا حتى الآن لا أدري ما حدود الكلام الإنشائي عن غيره ؟؟ هي قضية محيرة فعلا ، تقرأ - مثلا - كتاب الإمام أبي محمد علي بن أحمد بن حزم الأندلسي " الإحكام في أصول الأحكام " فتراه يسرد كلاما كثيرا أثناء حجاجه لخصومه في كل مسألة أصولية و يذكر خلالها براهينه ضدهم و يذكر أدلتهم فيفندها و بين هذا و ذاك عبارات أدبية و جمل بلاغية و استطرادات - يظنها القاصر تفاهات أو كلاما خارجا عن الموضوع - و لكنها فوائد زوائد ، و فرائد أوابد قد لا يستغني عنها الطالب و المناظر ،* 
> *نعم ، لا شك أنه يصدر من بعض الأطراف مقالات متطرفة عن الموضوع و جوانبه ، و يظهر ذلك في حب الانتصار و صرف وجوه الناس إليه و التوغل في التعمية و كل هذا إخلال بالآداب العلمية ، و إنما يفعله أهل البدع و أهل الصغار و المخنثون من الرجال - أبعدهم الله - ، أما من يظن فيهم الخير و السلفية فهم أبعد الناس عن حب الظهور و عن خوارم الحوار الصحيح ،* 
> *و أرجو ألا يكون كلامي هذا إنشائيا ، فقد صرت أخاف من " الإنشائية " جدًّا ،،،*


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
فما ينفرنا من نقاش بعضهم إلا قلة علمهم بأصول الإستدلال و جمودهم على التقليد مما يجعلك تخاطب صخرا و الله المستعان.

الإخوة الكرام : إن الله سبحانه و تعالى تعبدنا بالكتاب و السنة لا بأقوال الرجال و ان كنا لا نستغني عن أقوال العلماء لفهمهما لكن تقليد عالم بعينه في كل ما يقال إما جهل أو عصبية أما الجاهل فهو معذور لقصوره عن ذلك أما من وصل لرتبة مكنته من التمييز بين الأدلة فأخد يدافع عن مذهب بعينه في كل مايقال فهذا متعصب و لا شك فلا يحق لأحد أن يدافع عن مذهب بعينه في كل اختياراته إلا إن كان صاحب هذا المذهب.

مما سبق يتبين أنه لا فرق بين الصلابة و التعصب ما ذلك الا إصطلاح إخترعه أخونا هداه الله للدفاع عن العصية المذهبية و إن كان الإنتساب إلى أصول مذهب ليس بالمدموم لقلتها لكن لا يحق لأحد يفقه الدليل أن يرجح أقوال مذهب بعينه دون الآخر دائما لكن ليرجح ما يراه حقا.

أمثال النووي و ابن عبد البر و الحافظ العسقلاني لهم إختيارات خارج مذاهبهم فهم مجتهدون يدورون مع الدليل و ان كان بعضهم أحسن من بعض في ذلك فهذا شيخ الإسلام بدأ حنبيا فهل نقول هو صلب لا هو يدور مع الدليل.


المرور بالتمذهب فقهيا لابد منه فلا يوجد من يولد عالما لكن هي مرحلة قصور فلا نقول نلغي كل المذاهب لكن نقول على المسلم الخروج من التمذهب رويدا فيبدأ بمذهب معين و هذا لامفر منه ثم يرتقي لإختيارات من جميع المذاهب حسب الأدلة.

كذلك لا يفتح باب الإجتهاد بمصراعيه للعامة فهذا خطأ و أكثر من رأيته وقع في ذلك أتباع الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله و ذلك لميله للظاهرية.

لذلك الأمر وسط لا تقليد إلا للضرورة فلا يقال للعامي لا تقلد و هو عامي لايفقه شيئا و لا يقال لطالب العلم قلد فهو قادر أن يبحث و لا يوهم المبتدئ أنه يتبع الدليل و ما هو إلا مقلد لعالم معاصر فمعرفة دليل عالم لا تعني إنتهاء تقليدك انماتخرج من التقليد عندما تعرف أدلة الجميع و تستطيع بخبرتك الأصولية ترجيح القول الذي تظنه صحيحا باستدلال صحيح و فق اختياراتك الأصولية التي قد توافق اختيارات مذهب معين .

و يبقى دفاع أحدهم عن اختياره مقبول لكن أن يدافع دائما عن اختيار صاحب مذهب معين فذلك غير مقبول و داخل تحت العصبية المذهبية سواء سميناها تعصبا أو صلابة فالعبرة في النهاية بالمعاني لابالأسامي و الله أعلم

----------


## جمانة انس

> *إلى جمانة :*
> *أقول : إذًا فالحكم على إنشائية الكلام يعتبر نسبيا ، ما دام أن المُحاوِر يتوسع أو يستطرد في نقطة أو يوالي بين المترادفات معتقدا أنه يحاول عرض الحجة العلمية بأوضح صورة يراها الطرف الآخر ، فإذا بهذا الطرف الآخر يتشتت فكره و يتعجب من كلام صاحبه و لا يبصر له علاقة بالموضوع فيتهيأ له الحكم بأن كلامه ذلك إنشائي ليس فيه الحجة و البرهان العلمي المطلوب في المناظرات و المناقشات ، و أنا حتى الآن لا أدري ما حدود الكلام الإنشائي عن غيره ؟؟ هي قضية محيرة فعلا ، تقرأ - مثلا - كتاب الإمام أبي محمد علي بن أحمد بن حزم الأندلسي " الإحكام في أصول الأحكام " فتراه يسرد كلاما كثيرا أثناء حجاجه لخصومه في كل مسألة أصولية و يذكر خلالها براهينه ضدهم و يذكر أدلتهم فيفندها و بين هذا و ذاك عبارات أدبية و جمل بلاغية و استطرادات - يظنها القاصر تفاهات أو كلاما خارجا عن الموضوع - و لكنها فوائد زوائد ، و فرائد أوابد قد لا يستغني عنها الطالب و المناظر ،* 
> *إن كان معنى " الكلام الإنشائي " هو الكلام بدون دليل و لا برهان ، فلك الحكم على المتون المذهبية بما شئت ، فهي خالية من أي دليل من آية أو حديث ، و هذه أمثلة : التلقين لعبد الوهاب البغدادي و الرسالة للقيرواني و مختصر خليل و نحوها بل كثير من شروحها خالية هي الأخرى من الأدلة إلا قليلا ، فهل هي مؤلفات إنشائية ؟؟؟ أنا لا أعرف ،،* 
> *نعم ، لا شك أنه يصدر من بعض الأطراف مقالات متطرفة عن الموضوع و جوانبه ، و يظهر ذلك في حب الانتصار و صرف وجوه الناس إليه و التوغل في التعمية و كل هذا إخلال بالآداب العلمية ، و إنما يفعله أهل البدع و أهل الصغار و المخنثون من الرجال - أبعدهم الله - ، أما من يظن فيهم الخير و السلفية فهم أبعد الناس عن حب الظهور و عن خوارم الحوار الصحيح ،* 
> *و أرجو ألا يكون كلامي هذا إنشائيا ، فقد صرت أخاف من " الإنشائية " جدًّا ،،،*


ليس الحكم على انشائية الكلام نسبيا
بل هناك ضو ابط و قو اعد تؤ خذ من مظانها
--------------------------
و ليس كل انشاء مردودا -بل كما ذكرت لك مسبقا -
لكل مجاله و لكل مقام مقال
و من اعظم مجالاته المتون الفقهية
ولا ادل على ذلك من تلقي جماهير علماء الامة لها بالقبول و التقدير 
عبر الا جيال
و انكار قيمتها قد يكون عن جهل بحقيقتها 
و الا نسان قد يكون عدوا لما يجهل
------------
ختاما احترم عدم رغبتك الا جابة عن تساؤلاتي
والله الفتاح

----------


## جمانة انس

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
> فما ينفرنا من نقاش بعضهم إلا قلة علمهم بأصول الإستدلال و جمودهم على التقليد مما يجعلك تخاطب صخرا و الله المستعان.
> 
> الإخوة الكرام : إن الله سبحانه و تعالى تعبدنا بالكتاب و السنة لا بأقوال الرجال و ان كنا لا نستغني عن أقوال العلماء لفهمهما لكن تقليد عالم بعينه في كل ما يقال إما جهل أو عصبية أما الجاهل فهو معذور لقصوره عن ذلك أما من وصل لرتبة مكنته من التمييز بين الأدلة فأخد يدافع عن مذهب بعينه في كل مايقال فهذا متعصب و لا شك فلا يحق لأحد أن يدافع عن مذهب بعينه في كل اختياراته إلا إن كان صاحب هذا المذهب.
> 
> مما سبق يتبين أنه لا فرق بين الصلابة و التعصب ما ذلك الا إصطلاح إخترعه أخونا هداه الله للدفاع عن العصية المذهبية و إن كان الإنتساب إلى أصول مذهب ليس بالمدموم لقلتها لكن لا يحق لأحد يفقه الدليل أن يرجح أقوال مذهب بعينه دون الآخر دائما لكن ليرجح ما يراه حقا.
> 
> أمثال النووي و ابن عبد البر و الحافظ العسقلاني لهم إختيارات خارج مذاهبهم فهم مجتهدون يدورون مع الدليل و ان كان بعضهم أحسن من بعض في ذلك فهذا شيخ الإسلام بدأ حنبيا فهل نقول هو صلب لا هو يدور مع الدليل.
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا
فليس اي انسان قادر على الخروج من التقليد
لكن يحتاج الى جهد و خبرة و نضج
و الا مة بحاجة الى مثل هذه الطاقات
و بخاصة لدراسة ما يستجد من قضايا

----------


## جمانة انس

ترجيح القول الذي تظنه صحيحا باستدلال صحيح و فق اختياراتك الأصولية التي قد توافق اختيارات مذهب معين 
ومن الجد ير بالذكر انه في هذه الحالة
فالباحث الفقيه
انما ير جح في الحقيقة تقليد قول احد السابقين-احداختيارات المذاهب الفقهية-
كما ان الاختيارات الا صولية التي يعتمدها في التر جيح ماخوذة من مو ائد السا بقين
فلا يحق لأحد أن يدافع عن مذهب بعينه في كل اختياراته إلا إن كان صاحب هذا المذهب.
اما مثل هذا الحكم فلا ادري ما الا دلة التي استدل بها قائله
حيث لا اكراه على الا خذباحدالمذاهب كما لااكراه على الترك
فما المانع ممن لم تتو فر لديه اصول و ملكة الا ستنباط  او التر جيح المستقل
ان يعتمد مذهبا محددافي كل اختياراته خروجا من الفو ضى و التنا قض
و هو حال ا لجماهير عبر العصور

----------


## بن ناصر

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير

----------


## الطيب صياد

> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
> فما ينفرنا من نقاش بعضهم إلا قلة علمهم بأصول الإستدلال و جمودهم على التقليد مما يجعلك تخاطب صخرا و الله المستعان.
> 
> الإخوة الكرام : إن الله سبحانه و تعالى تعبدنا بالكتاب و السنة لا بأقوال الرجال و ان كنا لا نستغني عن أقوال العلماء لفهمهما ...


شكرا يا حبيبي عبد الكريم !
و لعل في كلمتك هذه اختتاما لجلستنا مع الإخوان - وفقهم الله جميعا - و من بعدها إن شاء الله : جِدٌّ و اجتهاد مخلصين لربنا على سنة نبينا  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  و بفهوم سلفنا الصالحين من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ،،،

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

الأخ الطيب صياد...
ليس الأمر بيدك...تنهيه كيف تشاء
عندما قرأت أخي كلامك الأخير، ووجدتك تقول:(نحن السلفيين، نحن أهل السنة...)
أشفقت عليك، وذكرتني ألفاظك -هذه- بأيام مرَّت عليَّ في سن المراهقة....
كنت إذا خالفني أحد، أقول له أنا من أهل السنة، وأنت تبغض السنة !!! 
وأرجو أخي الكريم إن أردت أن تناقش المسألة أن ترتقي بنفسك حتى تحس أنك في جو علمي 
هذا وإن الملاحظ:أن بعض الإخوة وجدوا أنفسهم في حيرة فأصبح الواحد فيهم لا يجد كلمة يقولها فيكتفي بشكر الآخر، والثاني يقول له بارك الله فيك... 
وقد شهد لنا الطيب صياد أننا نتكلم في المذهبية ونؤصِّل لها
أما نحن فاعتبرنا كلامه إنشائي...وقد سمعنا كلاما كثيرا مثل الذي يرددونه، وما عندنا مشكلة في ردِّه والحمد لله.
أما عن الأخ أبي أويس الفلاحي والأخ العاصمي، فقد كانا أفضل حال، فهما على الأقل يخاطباننا على أساس أننا إخوة لهم، وإن اختلفنا في وجهة النظر.
ولازلنا ننتظر إجابة على ما طرحه أخونا أسامة ضيف الله، فقد حاول الفلاحي التملص من الإجابة.
أخوكم: عبد الكريم من مدينة سطيف

----------


## جمانة انس

> شكرا يا حبيبي عبد الكريم !
> و لعل في كلمتك هذه اختتاما لجلستنا مع الإخوان - وفقهم الله جميعا - و من بعدها إن شاء الله : جِدٌّ و اجتهاد مخلصين لربنا على سنة نبينا  و بفهوم سلفنا الصالحين من الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين ،،،


في ادبيات اصول الحوار العلمي
يقال
احيانا عدم الا جابة ابلغ اجابة
و دلالة الا نسحاب ابلغ دلالة
وذلك يعتمد على طبيعة الاسئلة التي تعذرت الا جابة عليها
او تم الا عتذار عنها
وطبيعة عالم المحطة التي وصل اليها قطار الحوار
والتاريخ يسجل مقولة لطيفة
وقف ....الشيخ في العقبة

----------


## الطيب صياد

*شكرا لحبيبي عبد الكريم من مدينة سطيف العالي ! فهو من دون شك : غيور على السنة ، غير أني لم أتذكر أين قلتُ :" نحن السلفيين و نحن أهل السنة " فرجاء منك أن تريني موضعها فقد خانتني الذاكرة و النسيان ، ثم هل هذه الكلمات من إفرازات المراهقة ؟ و قد وقعت يا حبيبي فيما رميتني به فإنك قلتَ : " فقد شهد لنا الطيب صياد .....أما نحن فاعتبرنا كلامه إنشائيا " ما هذا التضخيم النحنويُّ؟ على أن الذي رماني بالإنشائية هي الأخت " جمانة " لا الأخ " عبد الكريم " ...
أما أني أختم المجلس كما شئتُ فمن أين لك بها ؟ إنما رجوت ذلك بلفظة " لعل " المفيدة للترجي ، و إنما رجوته لأجل ما وقع فيه بعض أحبائي من الغلط و اللغط و الرمي ، متيقنا أني استفدت من كلا الطرفين فوائد جمَّة يضيق لها صدر المتحجر ..
و إلى جمانة :
النصر و الفتح من الله قد يكونان من غير حرب و لا منازلة ، و بين يديك : الحديبية ،،
أما التاريخ فقد سجل مقولات كثيرة منها " بيانو من عنوانو " [ محفوظة لدى إخواني الشاميين ] ،
و أخشى - بعد هذا - أن يحذف المشرف الموقر بعض المشاركات ، و لا أحب له و لا لكم ذلك ، أو أن يغلق الموضوع ، و ما دامت أقلام بعضهم لم تجفَّ - بعدُ - و القراطيس آلاف مؤلفة فلهم المجال ،
كتبه أخوكم - بالفعل - : الطيب بن محمد الإنشائي ... نابذ المذهبية و التعصب و التقليد ، 
قال الله تعالى :" و إذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا "
و قال تعالى :" قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا و من اتبعني و سبحان الله و ما أنا من المشركين "  *

----------


## جمانة انس

> *شكرا لحبيبي عبد الكريم من مدينة سطيف العالي ! فهو من دون شك : غيور على السنة ، غير أني لم أتذكر أين قلتُ :" نحن السلفيين و نحن أهل السنة " فرجاء منك أن تريني موضعها فقد خانتني الذاكرة و النسيان ، ثم هل هذه الكلمات من إفرازات المراهقة ؟ و قد وقعت يا حبيبي فيما رميتني به فإنك قلتَ : " فقد شهد لنا الطيب صياد .....أما نحن فاعتبرنا كلامه إنشائيا " ما هذا التضخيم النحنويُّ؟ على أن الذي رماني بالإنشائية هي الأخت " جمانة " لا الأخ " عبد الكريم " ...*
> *أما أني أختم المجلس كما شئتُ فمن أين لك بها ؟ إنما رجوت ذلك بلفظة " لعل " المفيدة للترجي ، و إنما رجوته لأجل ما وقع فيه بعض أحبائي من الغلط و اللغط و الرمي ، متيقنا أني استفدت من كلا الطرفين فوائد جمَّة يضيق لها صدر المتحجر ..*
> *و إلى جمانة :*
> *النصر و الفتح من الله قد يكونان من غير حرب و لا منازلة ، و بين يديك : الحديبية ،،*
> *أما التاريخ فقد سجل مقولات كثيرة منها " بيانو من عنوانو " [ محفوظة لدى إخواني الشاميين ] ،*
> *و أخشى - بعد هذا - أن يحذف المشرف الموقر بعض المشاركات ، و لا أحب له و لا لكم ذلك ، أو أن يغلق الموضوع ، و ما دامت أقلام بعضهم لم تجفَّ - بعدُ - و القراطيس آلاف مؤلفة فلهم المجال ،*
> *كتبه أخوكم - بالفعل - : الطيب بن محمد الإنشائي ... نابذ المذهبية و التعصب و التقليد ،* 
> *قال الله تعالى :" و إذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا "*
> *و قال تعالى :" قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا و من اتبعني و سبحان الله و ما أنا من المشركين "*


 قال الله تعالى :" و إذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا "
اشهد ان لا اله الا الله 
و ان محمدا رسول الله

----------


## خزانة الأدب

ومن علامات التعصب الخفيّ:
1 - أن يضرب الأمثلة مما لدى المذاهب الأخرى!
2 - أن يأتي بتخريجات بعيدة لتسويغ النصوص غير المُريحة! كقول الكرخي!
وقد وقع أخونا الفاضل أبو سعيد في شيء من ذلك في تحريره للمسألة!

كما خلط - فيما أحسب - في قوله:



> أمّا المتعصِّب/ فإنّه يرى: 
> أنّ قوله حقُّ وصواب، وقول غيره خطأ وباطل


ولا أعتقد أن صاحب الرأي الواثق من رأيه يوصف بأنه متعصِّب!
كيف وقد بذل أقصى جهده في بحث المسألة وتحرير شواهدها؟!
وهو يعلم من نفسه أنه لو قدَّم خصمه دليلاً كافياً لتراجع وخضع للحقّ!
وريما يكون من بيننا من جرَّب ذلك ومارسه في نفسه، أي إنه أمر واقع
أيطلب ممن هذه حاله أن يقول لخصمه: المسألة (فيفتي فيفتي)؟!
وأما المكابر فهو متعصِّب فعلاً، ولكن عبارة الأخ لا تضبطه

والمهم أن هذا كله ليس موضع الحوار أصلاً!
ومدار النقاش هو على المقلِّدة الذين لا قول لهم، بل نشأوا على أن: قول المذهب حقُّ وصواب، وأقوال المذاهب الأخرى خطأ وباطل أو ليست موضع نظر أصلاً
وأعتقد أن الأخ الفاضل قد بنى الموضوع كله على هذا الخلط، وأدخل باب ثقة صاحب الرأي برأيه في باب تعصّب المقلِّد لمذهبه!

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الإخوة الأفاضل
بارك الله في جهودكم، نتاع تعليقاتكم ونستفيد...جزاكم الله خيرا
أريد فقط توضيح شيء
فيما يخص إعطاء الأمثلة
فقد ذكر أستاذنا الفاضل (خزانة الأدب):



> ومن علامات التعصب الخفيّ:





> 1 - أن يضرب الأمثلة مما لدى المذاهب الأخرى!


لم يكن متقصدا
وإنما اخترت من الروايات التي جمعتها ما كان فيه تصريح بإبعاد الآخر، وإخراجه من الملة
ثم أحلت في الأخير لكتاب الحموي لمن أراد المزيد.
ولأن المالكية استقلوا ببقاع بعيدة عن وجود الآخر لم يصدر منهم كثير تصريح
بخلاف غيرهم فقد شَهِد التاريخ أنهم التقوا كثيرا
...................
أما عن مقولة الإمام الكرخي، والتي قال فيها الأستاذ:



> أن يأتي بتخريجات بعيدة لتسويغ النصوص غير المُريحة! كقول الكرخي!



فهذا ما نعتقده يليق به، فإن تفسير البعض قد لا يليق، لأن مؤداه الكفر
وننتظر من الإخوة أن ينقلوا لنا ما قاله بعض من يفسرها على غير هذا الوجه، لنتناقش فيه
ولكني أستغرب كيف يكون هذا التفسير تعصبا خفيا. 
........................
أما قولك الأخير بأن بناء الموضوع وأساسه كان على خلط، فأرجو أن تراجع هذه العبارة أستاذنا الفاضل.
جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
قبل أن أقول أي شيء
الإخوة الكرام/ أرجو أن لا نتخاطب على أساس أننا فريقان
فريق مع سفينة الصحراء (الأخ الفاضل: عبد الكريم)، وفريق مع الأخ الكريم: الطيب صياد
فإن لم يُعجَب أحدنا بمنهج الآخر، فلنرضى على الأقل بالإسلام جامعا بيننا
والعلم رحم لأهله.
وأرجو أن نضع بعض النقاط على الحروف، نشترك فيها، حتى نميز محل النزاع، وعلى الأقل لا يكرر بعض إخواننا نفس الكلام.
أولا: نحن نتفق على أن التعصب شر 
وقد كررنا ذلك على مسامعكم مرارا.
وخاتمة الأستاذ أبي سعيد الباتني (صاحب الموضوع) فيها تصريح بذلك.
فأرجو أن لا يقول لنا من يخالفنا في وجهة النظر أنه: *ضد التعصب*....
وكأننا نحن مع التعصب !!!
ثانيا: أن الدفاع عن مذهب معين لا يعني أن المدافع يعتقد العصمة في كل قول جاء في هذا المذهب
وقد عبر عليه صاحب الموضوع في الفرق الرابع فقال: 




> الفرق الرابع:





> أنّ الصَلب في مذهبه يرى أنّ إمامه بلغ درجة الاجتهاد المطلق، وفتح الله عليه، إلاّ أنّ الخطأ والزلل قد يقع منه، سواء كان ذلك:
> سهواً منه، أو لانفلات قاعدة فقهية، أو أصولية، أو لغوية أثناء تعامله مع النصوص التي يريد تنزيلها على الحوادث.
> ........
> 
> 
> أمّا المتعصِّب/
> فلا يعتقد الخطأ من إمامه إطلاقاً.




فأرجو من إخواننا أن يَعُووا ذلك جيدا. 
حتى نستطيع أن نواصل إن شاء الله.

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

> ولأن طالبتني بذكر عشرة في هذا العصر وأنت متيقن أني لن أذكرهم
> فتؤول النتيجة = أنه لا يقصد المعاصرين ..
> فما أسهل أن أقلب عليك الدليل وأخاطبك بنفس منطقك .. 
> فأقول : سلمنا بأنه لا يقصد المعاصرين ..
> فهلا ذكرت لي 1000 أو 100 ممن يقصدهم الشيخ رحمه الله . (وتذكر أنه قال : ملايين)
> فإن لم تستطع فقد وقعتَ في نفس ما وقعتُ فيه !! 
> والله المستعان ..
> والسلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي الكريم
قلبك للسؤال دليل على أنك ما وجدت إجابة، وإن كنت وجدت بعضها فقد فضلت عدم الإدلاء بها.
أما عن سؤالك الذي قلت فيه:



> فهلا ذكرت لي 1000 أو 100 ممن يقصدهم الشيخ رحمه الله . (وتذكر أنه قال : ملايين)


فسهل علي أن أجيبك، لأن كلا الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله جاء فيه الجواب، فقد قال:



> أي: هؤلاء الملايـين من المقلدين، أحدهم يقول أنا حنفي، الآخر يقول أنا شافعي والثالث يقول مالكي والرابع حنبلي


فقد أجاب رحمه الله، بأن هذه الملايين، هي: من يقول: أنا حنفي، والآخر أنا شافعي....
وعلى ذلك فإن كل من تمذهب بمذهب معين يوصف بالتقليد
وفتاويه رحمه الله الأخرى فيها تصريح أبلغ من هذا.
رحم الله الشيخ الألباني

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

> *كتبه أخوكم - بالفعل - : الطيب بن محمد الإنشائي ... نابذ المذهبية*


الأخ الكريم الطيب صياد، حقا دهشت عندما قرأت كلامك الأخير
أرجو أيها الفاضل أن تراجع مشاركتك الأولى التي شاركت بها في هذا الموضوع
فقد ذكرت فيها بأنك:



> ....نعم و لست أحذر منهما و لا من غيرهما من الكتب المذهبية، و قد سألت شيخنا أبا أحمد محمد ابن مكِّيٍّ العاصمي - حفظه الله - عن دراسة الفقه فنصحني بـ"التلقين" للقاضي عبد الوهاب الغدادي - رحمه الله تعالى - ، فلم أتذمر من نصحه بل فرحت به بل و ها أنا أعمل به و أدرس التلقين - أسأل الله أن يعينني على إتقانه - ، و بالله التوفيق ...



في البداية كنت تقول هذا، ثم صرحت بأنك تنبذ المذهبية
أرجو عندما تجيبني أن لا تذكر لي *التعصب !*، فقد اتفقنا أننا جميعا ضد التعصب لغير الحق.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> وأرجو أن نضع بعض النقاط على الحروف[/right]


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفاضل أسامة
وشكر الله لك وضع نقاط الاتفاق
لأن الواحد إذا رأى اتفاقا في جوانب، خفَّت عنده بعض أوجه الخلاف
وقد قرأت في أدب الحوار: أن الواحد إذا ذَكَّر مخالفه بين الحين والآخر بأوجه الاتفاق، ساعده ذلك في دفع عجلة الحوار إلى الأمام.

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

وأنت جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم أبو سعيد الباتني، وبارك فيك

----------


## أحمد عيد

> ومن رأى أن الأخ أبو سعيد ينتقد عيد عباسي في بدعة التعصب، فلا يكتفي بالاتهام، وإنما عليه أن يقول ما عنده، لأني اطلعت على بعض ما جاء في هذا الكتاب فوجدت فيه مغالطات لا يمكن لمتعصب له أن يخفيها، أو يؤول معناها، أو يقول لم يقصد الشيخ كذا.


الملاحظة 1:
لا تقل عيد عباسي بارك الله فيك
قل الشيخ عيد عباسي.
الملاحظة 2:
الأستاذ والأخ أبو سعيد الباتني الذي تفرح أنت (ومن على شاكلتك) بما يكتبه لكم 
لا أظن أنه أهلا أن يناقش الشيخ العلامة عيد عباسي.
الملاحظة 3:
إن كنت ترى أن في الكتاب مغالطات كما عبرت عن ذلك فلماذا لا تنورنا بها.


وأقول للأخ العزيز أبو سعيد الباتني! أني سأعرض لك بعض الأدلة على عدم جواز المذهبية، وأنها منكر، سواء فرقت بينها وبين التعصب أم رحت تختلق أمورا أخرى على طريقة عبد الفتاح أبو غدة وتلميذه اللذان رد العلماء عليهم، وبينوا جهلهم وتعصبهم
والإمام مالك رحمه الله الذي تنزله منزلة خاصة يا أبا سعيد،نهى الناس عن تقليده، ومثله جميع الأئمة حاشاهم أن يسمحوا بهذه العصبيات.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

أما الملاحظة الأولى والثانية
ففيها ما يضحك وما يبكي
ولا يقولها إلا من كان متعصبا حتى وإن ادعى محاربة التعصب !


وأما قولك: 



> سأعرض لك بعض الأدلة على عدم جواز المذهبية، وأنها منكر، سواء فرقت بينها وبين التعصب


فهذه (أنا شخصيا) أنتظرها منك
وليتك لا تطيل علينا.
وكما نصحت الأخ الفاضل أن يقول الشيخ عيد عباسي!! بدل عيد عباسي
أنا أنصحك أن تسمي ما أنت تستعد لإحضاره بـ: (الشُبهات) بدل (الأدلة)، فمن ينكر ما تنكره لا يتشث إلا بشبهات.

----------


## أحمد عيد

على رِسلك سفينة الصحراء !
فما سميته شبهات قادم
أسأل الله أن يعينك على الصبر، وترك التعصب !
وليتك تبين لي ما يضحك وما يبكي فيما كتبت.
أظن أنك اعتدت أن لا تقدر الكبار

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

....................!!!!!.....  ......

----------


## أحمد عيد

نعم
هذا جواب الضعيف عندما يطالب ببيان لكلام يطلقه على عواهله !

----------


## جمانة انس

> لا تقل عيد عباسي بارك الله فيك
> قل الشيخ عيد عباسي.
> الملاحظة 2:
> الأستاذ والأخ أبو سعيد الباتني الذي تفرح أنت (ومن على شاكلتك) بما يكتبه لكم 
> لا أظن أنه أهلا أن يناقش الشيخ العلامة عيد عباسي




تعليق موجز
قديما قالوا حبك الشيء يعمي و يصم
العلماء اهل للحب و التقدير
لكن لا يكن حبنا لهم حاجبا عن الحقيقة
فمن حبنا نناقشهم والعلم ينمو بتضافر الجهود
وهذا من التعاون على البر و التقوى
---
واسمح لي ان اقول لاتظن ان الا ستاذ المحقق ابو سعيد اهل لنقاش الشيخ المبجل عيد عباسي
بل تيقن من دقته و مو ضو عيته
و قد اعلن جاهزيته و استعداده 
--
فان كنت مستعدا للبحث وفق منهجية علمية هادئة 
فستكون فرصة كريمة للمشاركين بالمجلس العلمي
ان تثمر نقاش هذه المسالة
التي ترتبط بحياة كل مسلم
ومن هنا اهميتها
و عذرا من الا ستاذ ابو سعيد لو تكلمت باسمه



> الملاحظة 3:
> إن كنت ترى أن في الكتاب مغالطات كما عبرت عن ذلك فلماذا لا تنورنا بها.
> 
> 
> وأقول للأخ العزيز أبو سعيد الباتني! أني سأعرض لك بعض الأدلة على عدم جواز المذهبية، وأنها منكر، سواء فرقت بينها وبين التعصب أم رحت تختلق أمورا أخرى على طريقة عبد الفتاح أبو غدة وتلميذه اللذان رد العلماء عليهم، وبينوا جهلهم وتعصبهم
> والإمام مالك رحمه الله الذي تنزله منزلة خاصة يا أبا سعيد،نهى الناس عن تقليده، ومثله جميع الأئمة حاشاهم أن يسمحوا بهذه العصبيات.


القول بعدم جواز المذهبية باطلاق لا يظهر له ادنى وجه صواب عند التحقيق العلمي
وقد تضمنت مداخلاتي السابقة بعض التو ضيح لذلك
--وللتصحيح
الامام مالك نهى عن اجبار الناس على تقليده و الغاء ما سواه
و ليس عن مجردتقليده
بل كان اماما متبعا رضي الله عنه
و بين الا مرين بعد المشرقين

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

الأخ أحمد عيد
فضلت أن لا أعقب على كلامك
بانتظار مشاركتكم.

----------


## حارث البديع

أحييك على مواضيعك المتجددة المثيرة النافعة 
جعلك المولى مباركا أينما كنت 
ونفع بك 
ولى عودة

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الإخوة الأفاضل: جزاكم الله خيرا، وثمَّن جهودكم
أحب بداية أن أشكر تفاعلكم.
فحقيق أنا استفدنا منكم، ومما طرحتموه
.................
وكما قال بعضكم للأخ: أحمد عيد أهلا بك
فأنا أيضا: أخي الفاضل: (أحمد عيد) عندي ليس أي مانع أن تشاركنا، وأن نسمع منك، ونستفيد منك
فأنت في الأخير منَّا ونحن منك
وأعلم أنك مهما تأخرت فإنك ستفتح هذه الصفحة، فقد عودتنا ذلك سابقا
...............
كما أحب أخي الكريم أن أُلفِتك إلى منهجية في الطرح (وأعلم أنها لا تغيب عنك)، وهي:
أن لا نأخذ الأدلة التي ستطرحها دفعة واحدة...........
فنبدأ مثلا بما في القرآن، ثم السنة، ثم انقل بعدها ما شئت
..............
واستسمح منك أخي، ومن الإخوة الأفاضل جميعا أن: 
أركز على مسألة الوقت، فإن طرحت أخي دليلا وتأخرنا عنك (فلا تظن أننا أعرضنا عنك) فاعذر إخوانك.
تفبل تحياتي.
.............

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا سعيد الباتني
والله في شوق إليكم، ولازلنا ننتظر جديدكم
ونتمنى من الأخ الذي هددنا بعرض أدلته أن يعود، فقد أطال الغيبة

----------


## أحمد عيد

> ونتمنى من الأخ الذي هددنا بعرض أدلته أن يعود، فقد أطال الغيبة



أنا لم أغب، ولا طولت الغيبة
وإنما فضلت أن أتناقش مع الأخ أبو سعيد الباتني بعيدا عنك، وعن بعض المزعجين في هذا الموقع
وقد نصحته بأن لا يناقش الشيخ عيد عباسي مرة أخرى قبل أن تكتمل الأدوات عنده
وبما أنني لم أتلق من الباتني أجوبة كافية على ما قدمته له، بل غالب ما في الأمر أنه حاول الهروب، والإكتفاء بالإجابات العامة، فسأحاول جمع بعض ما طرحته عليه في النقاط التالية حتى يظهر الله عز وجل الحق حقا، وتنكسر شوكة هذه البلية التي يحاول البعض إحياءها، وكأنه لم يعتبر بما حدث للأمة أيام سيطرتها:
الأدلة من الكتاب:
هناك كثير من الأدلة منها"
قوله تعالى:
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا ي*علمون شيئا ولا يهتدون .*
وقوله تعالى:
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم ، فإن تن*ازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول ، إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا .*
فالله عز وجل أمر عن التنازع بالرد إلى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، ولم يأمرنا أن نتحاكم إلى فلان أو علان.
وأتباع المذاهب ومتعصبيهم يردون مخالفيهم إلى أقوال أئمتهم.
وهنا أدلة أخرى أكتفي بهذه فقط، ومن يبحث عن دليل يكفيه الواحد أو الاثنين
وصاحب الهوى لا تردعه عشرات الأدلة.

----------


## أحمد عيد

الأدلة من السنة:
لا أظن أن سفينة الصحراء، وجمانة أنس، ومن يسير على المنهج الذي اختاروه يحتاجون إلى من يذكرهم بأقوال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  في الحث على اتباعه دون غيره، وتحذيره من مخالفته
ولا أظن أنهم يختاجون إلى من يذكر لهم أقوال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فيه كثيرة جدا في الرد على من قدم قول إمام معين على قول رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :
لما سمع ابن عباس بعض الناس ينكر عليه الفتوى بالمتعة -أي متعة الحج-، ويحتج عليه بقول أبي بكر وعمر رضي الله عنهما، وأنهما يريان إفراد الحج، قال: "يوشك أن تنزل عليكم حجارة من السماء، أقول: قال رسول الله، وتقولون: قال أبو بكر وعمر".

وحدث ذات يوم أن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما بقول النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: : ((لا تمنعوا إماء الله مساجد الله))
فقال بعض أبنائه: والله لنمنعهن - عن اجتهاد منه وخوف من تساهل النساء في ذلك وليس قصده إنكار السنة - فأقبل عليه عبد الله وسبه سباً سيئاً، وقال: (أقول قال رسول الله، وتقول: والله لنمنعهن).
وغيرها من الأقوال التي ذكرتها سابقا، فلا حاجة لإعادتها.

----------


## أحمد عيد

والأقوال عن أئمة المذاهب لا تعد ولا تحصى، وجميعهم ثبت عنهم نهي الناس عن تقليدهم، وكلهم كانوا يلأمرون الناس بالرجوع إلا الكتاب والسنة دو غيرهما.
من أجل ذلك قال الإمام الفذ ابن حزم أن الإجماع وقع على النهي عن التقليد، وأن الحجة في الكتاب والسنة لا في غيرهما.
قال أبو حنيفة رحمه الله في هذا المعنى: (إذا جاء الحديث عن رسول الله فعلى العين والرأس، وإذا جاء عن الصحابة فعلى العين والرأس، وإذا جاء عن التابعين فهم رجال ونحن رجال).
وقال مالك رضي الله عنه: (ما منا إلا راد ومردود عليه إلا صاحب هذا القبر) يعني: رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام
وقال أيضاً: (لا يصلح آخر هذه الأمة إلا ما أصلح أولها وهو اتباع الكتاب والسنة).
وقال الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى: (إذا رويت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثاً صحيحاً ثم رأيتموني خالفته فاعلموا أن عقلي قد ذهب)، وفي لفظ آخر قال: (إذا جاء الحديث عن رسول الله وقولي يخالفه، فاضربوا بقولي الحائط).
وقال أحمد رضي الله عنه: (لا تقلدوني ولا تقلدوا مالكاً ولا الشافعي، وخذوا من حيث أخذنا).
ذكر للإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله تعالى أن جماعة يتركون الحديث ويذهبون إلى رأي سفيان الثوري، ويسألونه عما لديه وعما يقول، قال:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: عجبت لقوم عرفوا الإسناد وصحته عن رسول الله يذهبون إلى رأي سفيان، والله تعالى يقول:*فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ*

----------


## جمانة انس

للاسف جميع ما ذكرته -بعدانتظارنا هذه المدة الطويلة -لا يفيدك في دعواك بشيء
فهذا شيء و مو ضو عنا شيء
و للاسف يبدو انك لم تقرا جوهر المنا قشات
و لذلك لم يرد الاستاذ ابو سعيد اعادة الكلام و تكراره
حيث لا فا ئدة
فمن ينكر ان الرجوع للكتاب و السنة هو الا ساس
لكن يبدو انك تريد من بائع الطماطم ان يصيح مجتهدا في مستوى الا مام اخمد والشافعي
وتريد من ربات المنازل ان يصبحن في مستوى مالك و ابو حنيفة
انه العجب حقا و صدقا

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

> وقد نصحته بأن لا يناقش الشيخ عيد عباسي مرة أخرى قبل أن تكتمل الأدوات عنده



هل مازلت تردد هذه الكلمة
ماذا حل بك أيها الكريم
من هذا عيد عباسي ؟ الذي من يوم سمعت أن الرد عليه وأنت تتخبط كأنك ذبحت بسكينة قديمة.
لا تردوا عليه، لا تردوا عليه !!!
هذا وإن من يقرأ بعض ما تكتبه أنت ومن على شاكلتك في المنتديات والمجالس يعتقد أنكم تحترمون العلماء والأئمة
والحقيقة أنكم لا تحترمون إلا أعدادا قليلة ممن تسمونهم علماء !
ومن ينظر في فعالكم ويتتبعه يجد أنكم لا تحاشون أحدا.




> وبما أنني لم أتلق من الباتني أجوبة كافية على ما قدمته له، بل غالب ما في الأمر أنه حاول الهروب، والإكتفاء بالإجابات العامة، فسأحاول جمع بعض ما طرحته عليه في النقاط التالية حتى يظهر الله عز وجل الحق حقا، وتنكسر شوكة هذه البلية التي يحاول البعض إحياءها، وكأنه لم يعتبر بما حدث للأمة أيام سيطرتها



هل دعوة الناس للتقيد بمذهب معين في بداية الطلب أصبح بلية
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
كيف كان الناس يعيشون قبل أن يخلق الإمام ابن حزم الذي أثار هذا الكلام ورمى به يمنة وشمالا
كيف كان الناس يعيشون بعد نهاية فتنته، وقبل أن يخلق لنا الصنعاني والشوكاني
ألم يكن الناس جميعا على مذهب فقهي معين
أنظر في تراجم الأئمة جميعا
هل ترى أن أحدهم كان يتفقه هكذا بمعزل
والله تحيرت
لا أدري كيف أتعامل معكم
والله ليست لديكم قاعدة يستطيع الواحد أن يردكم إلييكم

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

> الأدلة من الكتاب:
> هناك كثير من الأدلة منها"
> قوله تعالى:
> وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا ي*علمون شيئا ولا يهتدون .*
> فالله عز وجل أمر عن التنازع بالرد إلى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، ولم يأمرنا أن نتحاكم إلى فلان أو علان.
> وأتباع المذاهب ومتعصبيهم يردون مخالفيهم إلى أقوال أئمتهم.


هل تعلم فيمن نزلت هذه الآيات
هلا قرأت سبب نزولها، وفيمن نزلت، بدل أن تقلد فيها ابن حزم الذي نزلها على أمة الإسلام، بل نزلها على أتباع الأئمة الذين كان يتضايق من طريقتهم
ثم عجيب قولك:



> ومن يبحث عن دليل يكفيه الواحد أو الاثنين
> وصاحب الهوى لا تردعه عشرات الأدلة


هل هذه أدلة ؟
ثم تقول لماذا تردون على عيد عباسي.

----------


## جمانة انس

> الأدلة من الكتاب:
> هناك كثير من الأدلة منها"
> قوله تعالى:
> وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا ي*علمون شيئا ولا يهتدون .*
> وقوله تعالى:
> وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم ، فإن تن*ازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول ، إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا .*
> فالله عز وجل أمر عن التنازع بالرد إلى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه، ولم يأمرنا أن نتحاكم إلى فلان أو علان.
> وأتباع المذاهب ومتعصبيهم يردون مخالفيهم إلى أقوال أئمتهم.
> وهنا أدلة أخرى أكتفي بهذه فقط، ومن يبحث عن دليل يكفيه الواحد أو الاثنين
> وصاحب الهوى لا تردعه عشرات الأدلة.


رجعت الى هذه الادلة لادرسها 
واكتب تعليقا حولها
لكن الحقيقة
تو قفت لغة الكلام عندي امام هذه العبقرية
التي تقارن من يكون على الكفر والضلال متبعا اباءه فيدعى الى الايمان فيغلق عقله ويكتفى 
بالثبات على دين الا باء الباطل
-بحال من يتبع قول الله تعالى (فاسألوا اهل الذكر ان كنتم لا تعلمون )
(فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين و لينذروا قو مهم اذا رجعوا اليهم )
فلم يأمر الله كل المسلمين ان يكونوا مستنبطين فقهاء
انما اسالوا اهل الذكر لتكونوا مع الصادقين
-----------
فماهذه العبقرية التي تقارن بين الايمان و الكفر
الا ان تكون من نتاج ............
والله اعلم

----------


## أبو الحسن المقدسي الشافعي

الإخوة الفضلاء
عجيب أمر بعض هذه الأمة، همها تضليل الآخر، وتعريته، بل تجريحه، وتشريحه، إذا حاوروا اليهود والنصارى تلطفوا، وإذا خاطبوا المسلمين أسرفوا وأجحفوا، ذا تكلم أحد بالدليل لمطابق للواقع قيل: متعصب، وإن رجح قيل: دعي اجتهاد.

الحق الذي يصدقه الواقع أن التعصب المذهبي أكذوبة ليست توجد إلا عند بعض العوام أدعياء المذهبية، أو أتباع التعصب اللامذهبي، وأنا أحيل الجميع على كتاب المنهل النضاخ في اختلاف الأشياخ، للشيخ ابن القرَهَ دَاغي رحمه الله، جمع فيه أكثر من 1800 مسألة اختلف فيها أركان متأخري المذهب الشافعي: (شيوخ الإسلام: زكريا الأنصاري، والشهاب الرملي، والخطيب الشربيني، والشهاب الهيتمي، والشمس الرملي نجلُ الشهاب الرملي).

وهكذا عند الحنفية،  ولك أن تنظر رسالة الدكتور العمري: اختلاف أبي حنيفة وأصحابه، طبعت بالمملكة السعوية.

وكذلك المالكية، وانظر حاشية الرهوني مثلا وما فيها من مخالفة واختيارات وتصويبات .

وغيرهم.

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على الا ضافة المهمة والتو ضيح القيم 
نرجو منكم التو سع في منا قشة المو ضوع 
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

رجاء من المشرف : أن يقوم بتحرير ما يلزم تحريره من كلام جماعة في هذا الموضوع عاجلا !
والحقيقة: أن أكثر المشاركين هنا - لا سيما المشاركات الأخيرة - خاضوا في شأن ( التمذهب ) ما بين مُفرط ومُفَرِّط !
هذا: مع العدوان في اللفظ ! والتجنِّي في التماس الوحْشِيِّ من معاني الحروف إزاء بعضهم البعض فضلا عن أئمة الإسلام ! 
تسامح ولا تستوف حقك كله ... وأبْقِ فلم يستقص قطُّ كريم.
ولا تغل في شيء من الأمر واقتصد ... كلا طرفي قصد الأمور ذميم. وفي كلام البعض فقدان التصور لحقيقة التمذهب من حيث الإباحة أو الوجوب أو التحريم !
والموضوع على ما فيه : مفيد مثمر. وأخشى أن يتسبب البعض في إغلاقه.

----------


## محمد الجروان

أخوتي الافاضل بارك الله فيكم نحن في مجلس علمي نتذاكر فيه و نتناقش بعلم و حلم فارجوا ان تحسنوا الظن ببعضكم و تتسع صدوروكم للخلاف و كل له حجته التي سيقابل الله بها و ليست الامور بالقوة و لنتذكر مقولة الامام الشافعي المطلبي رحمه الله تعالى :كلامي صواب يحتمل الخطأ و كلام غيري خطأ يحتمل الصواب 
و بالنسبه لاخي احمد بارك الله فيه ارجوا منك قراءة رسالة الامام ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في وجوب اتباع المذاهب الاربعه ففيها مايشفي باذن الله تعالى و اما اطلاق القول اخي بحرمة الاتباع لعلماء المذاهب هكذا فاظنك قد جانبت الصواب 
فاتباع المذاهب ليس صورة واحدة و هي المتبادره للذهن من اخذ لكلام الامام دون تمحيص و رد غيره لمجرد ان الامام قال بخلافه فهذا لا يقره احد و اظن الاخوه موافقين على ذلك و للعلم انا اتكلم عمن امتلك الاله و الفهم لاستباط الحكم من الوحيين و كل علماء المذاهب رحمهم الله و خاصة المتقدمين خرجوا بشكل او باخر عن اقوال امامهم و حتى معتمد مذاهبهم عندما رأوا الحق على خلافه و مع ذلك لم يتبرؤوا من مذاهبهم و لم يرموا باقوال الاصحاب عرض الحائط 
و عودا على بدء اقول ان اتباع مذهب معين و هذا بحسب فهمي القاصر لاقوال اهل العلم انما يكون باتباع اصول الامام و اتباعه و طريقتهم في الاستباط  وفهم الادله من غير الجمود على اقوالهم و احكامهم و هذا ديدن اهل العلم فمثلا الامام ابن تيميه الحراني رحمه الله كان حنبليا و مات و هو على اصول مذهب احمد و اصبح قوله من وجوه الاصحاب المعتبره و هذا ايضا ابن عثيمين و ابن جبرين رحمهما الله عاشا و ماتا و هما حنبليان و لا انسى ابن باز رحمه الله كلهم حنابله اتبعوا اصول المذهب و طريقته في الاستنباط و استخراج الحكم و لهم اقوالهم المعتبره عند المعاصرين و ما قالوا بحرمة الانتماء الى مذهب من المذاهب بل كانوا يصرحون منطوقا و مفهوما بانهم على مذهب الامام الرباني احمد بن حنبل و غيرهم كثير على مر الزمان 
ثم الذي فهمته من قول اخي الباتني انه ينبذ التعصب و لكنه يبين انه لا مانع من الدفاع عن قول المذهب اذا كان الانسان يراه حقا و لهذا الف الائمه مصنفات في الدفاع عن اختياراتهم لانهم راوها حقا و الدليل معهم و لو قرات مثلا كتاب رؤوس المسائل للامام العكبري و كتاب الانتصار للامام الكلوذاني رحمهم الله لوجدتهم يدللون لكل قول و كذلك كتب القاضي البغدادي المالكي المعونه و الاشراف و كتب الامام ابن عبد البر و ابن حجر العسقلاني لرايتهم كلهم يدافعون عن اقوال ائمتهم و مذاهبهم ليس تعصبا و حاشاهم رحمهم الله و لكن لانهم وجدوا ان الدليل يوافقها سواءا كان كتابا او سنه 
ثم اخي الفاضل الان نجد من اخوتنا الذين ذهبوا الى مثل قولك لا يخرجون عن ثلاث حالات : 
الغالبيه نبذوا المذاهب و لكنهم لم يخرجوا عن التعصب فهم مقلدون مثلهم مثل مقلدي المذاهب المتعصبين و لكن بدل ان يقلدوا احمدا و الشافعي و مالك و ابي حنيفه قلدوا ابن باز و ابن عثيمين و الوادعي و الالباني رحمهم الله فالمشكله و ما نحذر منه موجود 
الحاله الثانيه تركوا التقليد نهائيا و اصبحت لهم اختياراتهم و لكن عند مناقشة اختياراتهم حال كونها مخالفه للكتاب و السنه اما لكون الحديث الذي جعلوه دليلا ضعيف او له ناسخ و غير ذلك وجدتهم متعصبين لاقوالهم 
الحاله الثالثه و هم من لم يقلدوا احدا و لهم اختياراتهم و اذا رأوا الدليل مخالف لما ذهبوا اليه رجعوا الى الحق و هؤلاء قله 
فالحاصل ان مسألة التعصب و التقليد اساسها شخصية المرء و عقليته و مدى تقبله للحق و ليست اصلا مرتبطه بالمذهبيه وجودا و عدما  
و كما قال الاخوه ان الدعوه للتمذهب انما هي مسالة تنظيم و منهجيه للتلقي و تاصيل للاستباط و استخراج الاحكام  و محاربة للفوضى العلميه و عامل مساعد للبعد عن التشهي و اتباع للهوى للاختيار بين الاحكام 
و اخيرا اقول لاخوتي المشاركين في هذا الموضوع احسنوا الظن ببعضكم فقد  عانينا من كثرة غلق بعض المواضيع المفيده بسبب شدة بعض الاخوه على بعض و للتسع صدوركم للخلاف الذي هو سنة الله في خلقه فقد اختلف من هم افضل البشر بعد الانبياء و هم الصحابه رضوان الله عليهم في حياة النبي و بعد مماته و لكن لم يكن ذلك سببا للشحناء و البغضاء بينهم او قاطعا لحبل الموده و الاخوة بينهم

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملاحظات المو ضوعية الشاملة للمو ضوع

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> ....لكن يبدو انك تريد من بائع الطماطم ان يصيح مجتهدا في مستوى الا مام اخمد والشافعي
> وتريد من ربات المنازل ان يصبحن في مستوى مالك و ابو حنيفة
> انه العجب حقا و صدقا


الرجل لم يقل هذا
بل بائع الطماطم وأمثاله يسألون من يفتيهم ويستفهموا هل ما ذكره المفتى طبقاً لما فهمه من القرآن والسنة وباقي الأدلة أم لا؟
أي أنه يتبع في هذه الحالة الدليل أو فهم مفتيه للدليل وهذا معنى شهادة محمد رسول الله ،،أي أنه الذى ألزمنا الله باتباعه
فأنا وأنتم إذا أخذنا بقول الإمام أحمد في مسألة وقوله مبني على الأدلة فهذا معناه أننا نتبع أدلة الشرع وليس الإمام أحمد نفسه .
أما إذا اعتقد العامي أن كلام الإمام أحمد شرع فهذا خلل في توحيده .
فمن اعتقد أن فلاناً من الناس يتبع في جميع أقواله لا نخرج عنها فهذا كفر .(1)
ومن هنا بالغ بعض العلماء في كيفية وجوب الاجتهاد على العامي وهذا لا يكون إلا بسؤاله عن الفتوى وسماعه الدليل أو اعتقاده أنها مبنية على الأدلة وليس من حق العلماء التشريع .
ولذا لا داعي للتندر بمن أوجب الاجتهاد ورفض المذهبية لأن ذلك صيانة للعقيدة .
لكن بعض السلفيين في هذه الأزمنة تخلوا عن هذا وتأثروا بمتعصبة المذاهب وطعنهم في اتجاه الشيخ الألباني وبعض علماء الحديث
.......
(1) فتوى اللجنة الدائمة رقم (16011) وتاريخ: 8/5/1414هـ.
الذي يُقبل قوله مطلقاً ، بدون مناقشة ولا معارضة ، هو رسولُ اللهِ .
لقول الله تعالى : ﴿وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا﴾.
وقوله تعالى: ﴿وما ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى﴾ 
أما غيرُه من البشر مهما بلغ من العلم ، فإنه لا يُقبل قولُهُ إلاَّ إذا وافقَ الكتابَ والسُّنَّةَ ، ومن زعم أن أحداً تجب طاعتُه بعينة مطلقًا ، غيرَ رسولِ اللهِ ، فقد ارتَدَّ عن الإسلام.
وذلك لقوله تعالى: ﴿اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أرباباً من دون الله والمسيح بن مريم وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلهاً واحداً لا إله إلا هو سبحانه عما يشركون﴾.
وقد فسر العلماء هذه الآية بأن معنى اتخاذهم أرباباً من دون الله : طاعتهم في تحليل الحرام، وتحريم الحلال.
انتهت الفتوى

----------


## جمانة انس

> الرجل لم يقل هذا
> بل بائع الطماطم وأمثاله يسألون من يفتيهم ويستفهموا هل ما ذكره المفتى طبقاً لما فهمه من القرآن والسنة وباقي الأدلة أم لا؟
> أي أنه يتبع في هذه الحالة الدليل أو فهم مفتيه للدليل وهذا معنى شهادة محمد رسول الله ،،أي أنه الذى ألزمنا الله باتباعه
> فأنا وأنتم إذا أخذنا بقول الإمام أحمد في مسألة وقوله مبني على الأدلة فهذا معناه أننا نتبع أدلة الشرع وليس الإمام أحمد نفسه .
> أما إذا اعتقد العامي أن كلام الإمام أحمد شرع فهذا خلل في توحيده .
> فمن اعتقد أن فلاناً من الناس يتبع في جميع أقواله لا نخرج عنها فهذا كفر .(1)
> ومن هنا بالغ بعض العلماء في كيفية وجوب الاجتهاد على العامي وهذا لا يكون إلا بسؤاله عن الفتوى وسماعه الدليل أو اعتقاده أنها مبنية على الأدلة وليس من حق العلماء التشريع .
> ولذا لا داعي للتندر بمن أوجب الاجتهاد ورفض المذهبية لأن ذلك صيانة للعقيدة .
> لكن بعض السلفيين في هذه الأزمنة تخلوا عن هذا وتأثروا بمتعصبة المذاهب وطعنهم في اتجاه الشيخ الألباني وبعض علماء الحديث
> ...


لو صبرت قليلا و تكرمت بمراجعة نقاش الباحثين حول هذا المو ضوع
ربما فهمته بصورة مختلفة عن فهمك الحالي
و ربما كان لك تعليقا مختلفا
--------
والفتوى التي اوردتها دقيقة علميا
لكنك ارودتها في غير مجالها
----
فلا مقارنة بين الكافرين الذبن اتخذوا دينهم هزوا و لعبا 
يحللون و يحرمون وفق مصالحهم
---
وبين اهل الذكر الذين يتحرون رضا الله 
والذين امرنا الله بسؤالهم
ومنهم اهل اللجنة الدائمة للفتوى
---
فهل طاعة هؤلاء في التحليل و التحريم وفق شرع الله تعالى
باقصى تحري للدقة
يقارن بالكافرين
وطاعتهم في تحليل الحرام، وتحريم الحلال.
---------------
انه العجاب حقا وصدقا

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بحث قيم ما شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا فقط لدي بعض الاستفسارات وليست اعتراضات لأني ظننت أني فهمت شيء وبعد قراءة التعليقات أظن أن هناك من فهم غير ما فهمتُ 





> الصلابة في المذهب/ والتعصُّب المذهبي.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لا شكّ أنّ كلمة (التعصُّب) ليست غَرِيبة على طالب العلم...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1- ماهو تعريف المذهبية واللامذهبية؟

2- من هو صاحب هذا الكتاب وما هو سياق كلامه الذي فهمتم منه كلمة التحرر من المذهبية والأخذ من الكتاب والسنة مباشرة؟ 


أرجو فقط من صاحب الموضوع التوضيح لأن البحث مفيد لكن التبس علي بعض الأمور فيه فهذه أول أسفساراتي لكي أرى هل سأفهم باقي البحث على ضوئها أم أن هناك استفسارات أخرى


بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

بارك الله فيكم أتمنى ألا يغلق الموضوع قبل أن أفهم من الكاتب ما التبس عليّ

----------


## الاوزاعي

واحد يبني كوخا والآخر يدخل قصرا
وذاك يذكر في عرض كلامه شيئا عن البطاطا والبندورة!
غريب!
ما لنا ولبناء القصور والتسوق هاهنا...!
وأقول: أسأل من يرى التمذهب والمذهبية سؤالا يقول:
لو أنني تمذهبت بمذهب الامام أحمد على طريقتكم، حتى علمت أصوله وفروعه وجميع جزئياته!!
يعني صرت إماما في المذهب!
فماذا يجب عليّ بعد ذلك أن أفعل؟؟
بمعنى كيف سيصنفني صاحب الموضوع ليقول عني بأنني صلب في المذهب أو متعصب؟؟
كيف؟
هذه نقطة، والنقطة التي أرمي اليها هاهنا هي:
بعدما صرت إماما مذهبي هو حنبلي، فحتى لا أكون متعصباً لمذهب الامام احمد ينبغي عليّ أن آخذ بالدليل وبما أراه يرجح قول الامام أحمد!!
أليس كذلك؟؟
إن كان الجواب : نعم!
فأقول: إذن لمّ لا أفعل ذلك منذ بداية الطلب وأسعى وراء الدليل...!
فيكون مذهبي هو مذهب الائمة الاربعة بالجملة، بمعنى أن الائمة مذهبهم اتباع الدليل والمحجة البيضاء التي لا يزيغ عنها الا هالك...!
الا انهم خالفوا الحق في مسائل..!
فهل ينبغي عليّ أن أتمذهب فآخذ بصوابهم وخطئهم معاً، حتى لا ينطبق عليّ مثل باني الكوخ!!
وكأن صاحب هذا الفهم-صاحب الكوخ- يزعم بأننا إن قلنا بترك التمذهب بأننا رمينا بأقوال أئمتنا ورائنا ظهريا!!
وليس الأمر كذلك...!
وكان ينبغي له إن كان ولا بد ممثلاً بهكذا أمثال أن يمثله بمثال يشابه نوعاً ما حديث - اللبنة-!
فيقال للتمثيل: بأن الائمة رحمهم الله بنوا لنا قصراً، إلا أنه وجد عند هذا نقص في لبنة هنا وخلل هناك!!
فجئنا نحن في زمننا هذا، وعندنا المذهب الجامع، وهو اتباع الكتاب والسنة
وعندنا فهم الائمة وقصورهم!!
فنظرنا للدليل كما علمونا ومن ثم رجحنا الصحيح من أقوالهم، مسألة مسألة ، وهكذا نكون قد
إتبعنا الدليل من الكتاب والسنة من البداية، ومن دون هذه الدعوة للتمذهب بمذهب من المذاهب بحجة أنني قاصر عن الفهم والعلم الذي كان عندهم، ثم اذا بذاك الذي يدعوك للتمذهب يقول نذهب مع الدليل!!
إذن فلم لا تأخذ به من البداية- نتكلم عن الجزئيات هاهنا لا عن الدين بجملته-.....
هذا ما عندي ، والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

قال ابن عبد البر  محدث المغرب رحمه الله : يقال لمن قال بالتقليد: لِمَ قلت به وخالفت السلف في ذلك فإنهم لم يقلدوا؟ فإن قال: قلَّدْتُ لأن كتاب الله عز وجل لا علم لي بتأويله، وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لمْ أحصها، والذي قلدته قد علم ذلك فقلَّدْتُ من هو أعلم مني، قيل له: أما العلماء إذا اجتمعوا على شيء من تأويل الكتاب أو حكاية سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، أو اجتمع رأيهم على شيء فهو الحق لاشك فيه، ولكن قد اختلفوا فيما قلَّدْتَ فيه بعضهم دون بعض وكلهم عالم، ولعل الذي رغبت عن قوله أعلم من الذي ذهبت إلى مذهبه

وقال ابن حزم رحمه الله: (فنحن نسألهم أن يعطونا في الأعصار الثلاثة المحمودة رجلاً واحداً قلَّد عالماً كان قبله فأخذ بقوله كله ولم يخالفه في شيء، فإن وجدوه ء ولن يجدوه والله أبداً لأنه لم يكن قط فيهم ء فلهم متعلَّق على سبيل المسامحة، وإن لم يجدوه فليوقنوا أنهم أحدثوا بدعة في دين الله تعالى لم يسبقهم إليها أحد ء إلى أن قال ء نسأل الله أن يثبتنا عليه ء أي الأمر الأول الذي كان عليه السلف ء وأن لا يعدل بنا عنه، وأن يتوب على من تورط في هذه الكبيرة من إخواننا المسلمين، وأن يفيء بهم إلى منهاج سلفهم الصالح)

وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله: (وأما هدي الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فمن المعلوم بالضرورة أنه لم يكن فيهم شخص واحد يقلد رجلاً واحداً في جميع أقواله ويخالف من عداه من الصحابة بحيث لايرد من أقواله شيئاً، ولا يقبل من أقوالهم شيئاً، وهذا من أعظم البدع وأقبح الحوادث) 

وقال الشاطبي رحمه الله: (تحكيم الرجال من غير التفات إلى كونهم وسائل للحكم الشرعي المطلوب شرعاً ضلال)

----------


## محمد الجروان

> واحد يبني كوخا والآخر يدخل قصرا
> وذاك يذكر في عرض كلامه شيئا عن البطاطا والبندورة!
> غريب!
> ما لنا ولبناء القصور والتسوق هاهنا...!
> وأقول: أسأل من يرى التمذهب والمذهبية سؤالا يقول:
> لو أنني تمذهبت بمذهب الامام أحمد على طريقتكم، حتى علمت أصوله وفروعه وجميع جزئياته!!
> يعني صرت إماما في المذهب!
> فماذا يجب عليّ بعد ذلك أن أفعل؟؟
> بمعنى كيف سيصنفني صاحب الموضوع ليقول عني بأنني صلب في المذهب أو متعصب؟؟
> ...



لكن يا اخي الفاضل كل من رام الترجيح لابد له له من اصول يرجح على اساسها و المساله ليست مسالة اقوال فقط فان قلت يسعني ما وسع الائمه امثال ابن حزم و غيره قلنا لك هؤلاء ائمه هذا اولا و ثانيا حتى مع امامتهم لم يسلموا من الوقوع في الشاذ من الاقوال
ثم لماذا لا يسعك ما وسع ابن تيميه  و ابن القيم و ابن رجب من الحنابله و ما وسع ابن عبدالبر و ابن العربي و القرافي من المالكيه و ما وسع النووي و ابن حجر و العراقي و ابن الصلاح و السبكي و ابن دقيق العيد من الشافعيه و ما وسع السرخسي و الملا القاري و العيني و الكاشاني و ابن الهمام من  الحنفيه فكل هؤلاء لم ينكروا مذاهبهم و لم نرى و نسمع من الائمه كابرا عن كابر الانكار على المذهبيه و اتباعها بل كانوا يتسمون بمذاهبهم و يدافعون عن اختيارات ائمتهم حال موافقتها الدليل

----------


## الاوزاعي

> لكن يا اخي الفاضل كل من رام الترجيح لابد له له من اصول يرجح على اساسها و المساله ليست مسالة اقوال فقط فان قلت يسعني ما وسع الائمه امثال ابن حزم و غيره قلنا لك هؤلاء ائمه هذا اولا و ثانيا حتى مع امامتهم لم يسلموا من الوقوع في الشاذ من الاقوال
> ثم لماذا لا يسعك ما وسع ابن تيميه  و ابن القيم و ابن رجب من الحنابله و ما وسع ابن عبدالبر و ابن العربي و القرافي من المالكيه و ما وسع النووي و ابن حجر و العراقي و ابن الصلاح و السبكي و ابن دقيق العيد من الشافعيه و ما وسع السرخسي و الملا القاري و العيني و الكاشاني و ابن الهمام من  الحنفيه فكل هؤلاء لم ينكروا مذاهبهم و لم نرى و نسمع من الائمه كابرا عن كابر الانكار على المذهبيه و اتباعها بل كانوا يتسمون بمذاهبهم و يدافعون عن اختيارات ائمتهم حال موافقتها الدليل


اقول أخي الكريم وارجو ان تصبر على اخيك:....
لن أناقشك فيما اذا كان الامام ابن القيم وشيخه ابن تيمية على المذهب الحنبلي أم لا!، ولكني أرى ولحسم الكلام بعدما رأيت بأننا نتفق ولله الحمد في مسألة الاقوال او قل الفروع إن شئت!
فيبقى عندنا الاصول، بمعنى:
هل لك أخي الحبيب أن تطلعنا على اصول تلكم المذاهب بصورة مختصرة، ولعل احد اخواننا ان يطلعنا على ما اتفقت الكلمة عليه من تلكم الاصول مما اختلفوا فيه!!
فيكون بعدها النظر في الموضوع...
والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

إخواني الأفاضل جزاكم الله ألف خير
أعد الجميع بالإجابة على تفضلوا به من استفسارات، وما طرحه بعضهم من أدلة
أحتاج بعض الوقت فقط، رعاكم الله لو تتكرمون.

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> لو صبرت قليلا و تكرمت بمراجعة نقاش الباحثين حول هذا المو ضوع
> 
> ربما فهمته بصورة مختلفة عن فهمك الحالي
> و ربما كان لك تعليقا مختلفا
> --------
> والفتوى التي اوردتها دقيقة علميا
> لكنك ارودتها في غير مجالها
> ----
> فلا مقارنة بين الكافرين الذبن اتخذوا دينهم هزوا و لعبا 
> ...


 العجاب حقا وصدقا هو من تنصب نفسها للحكم على الفتاوى وتخصيص عمومها أو تقييد مطلقها !
وكلام الفتوى واضح فيمن أوجب نصب أحد ما واتباع قوله في جميع الشرع
ولو تأملت الفتوى وفكرت لوجدتها صريحة
وإيجاب تقليد إمام ما على شخص من الناس يتبعه في كل كلامه إخلال بشهادة أن محمدا  رسول الله لأنه هو المفروض اتباعه وحده من الناس
وهذا الكلام التنالي في الفترى ينقض كلامك برمته



> أما غيرُه من البشر مهما بلغ من العلم ، فإنه لا يُقبل قولُهُ إلاَّ إذا وافقَ الكتابَ والسُّنَّةَ ، ومن زعم أن أحداً تجب طاعتُه بعينة مطلقًا ، غيرَ رسولِ اللهِ ، فقد ارتَدَّ عن الإسلام.

----------


## جمانة انس

> العجاب حقا وصدقا هو من تنصب نفسها للحكم على الفتاوى وتخصيص عمومها أو تقييد مطلقها !
> وكلام الفتوى واضح فيمن أوجب نصب أحد ما واتباع قوله في جميع الشرع
> ولو تأملت الفتوى وفكرت لوجدتها صريحة
> وإيجاب تقليد إمام ما على شخص من الناس يتبعه في كل كلامه إخلال بشهادة أن محمدا رسول الله لأنه هو المفروض اتباعه وحده من الناس
> وهذا الكلام التنالي في الفترى ينقض كلامك برمته





> أما غيرُه من البشر مهما بلغ من العلم ، فإنه لا يُقبل قولُهُ إلاَّ إذا وافقَ الكتابَ والسُّنَّةَ ، ومن زعم أن أحداً تجب طاعتُه بعينة مطلقًا ، غيرَ رسولِ اللهِ ، فقد ارتَدَّ عن الإسلام.


هناك تداخل لديكم كما يبدو في فهم المو ضوع وفي فهم المراد من الفتوى
فالله اوجب طاعة الوالدين وبرهما في غير معصية
كما اوجب طاعة اولي الامر كما امر بسؤال اهل الذكر
كما بين ان اهل الا ستنباط يستنبطون الا حكام (لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم )
(فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة  ليتفقهوا في الدين وينذروا قومهم اذا رجعو اليهم )
----
فعندما نرجع الى فقهائنا لايعني ذلك اننا 
جعلناهم اربابا من دون الله
و لا وضعناهم مكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
بل اخذنا بمحاولاتهم لفهم كتاب الله وسنة الر سول صلى الله عليه وسلم
----------
ومن البداهة ان كثيرا ممن اتقن حفظ الاحكام بادلتها غير قادر على الا ستقلال بالاستنباط
فضلا عمن لايعلم شيئا
فالاستنباط و الا جتهاد يتطلبان مؤهلات ومقدرات ومعرفة وخبرة ومهارة وتقوى 
مما لايتو فر لدى الكثيرين
-------------
ومن اقرب الامثلة التو ضيحية اللجنة الدائمة 
فلو لم يكن هناك حاجة لها 
لقيل على الناس ان تستنبط الا حكام با نفسها و تجتهد و لا تسأل احدا
*************
كل ما سبق يؤكد حقيقة نا صعة وهي 
ضرورة المذهبية واتقانها 
*************
ولا يعني ذلك منع اهل المقدرة على الاستنباط من الا ستنباط والتفقه
فذلك جهل 
ففي كل ساعة يجد من مسائل الفقه و الا حكام 
ما يحتاج الى اهل العلم الراسخين في الفقه و الا ستنباط و الا جتهاد 
وفق ضوابط دقيقة ومنهجية فائقة 
لانه دين وقول بشرع الله 
لا نظرات شخصية و تصورات مز اجية

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أظن أن البداية ستكون مع الأخ الفاضل/ أحمد عيد
وقد تفضل بطرح كل ما لديه
والجواب أخي على كل ما تفضلت به في ملف وورد بالمرفقات.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الإخوة الأفاضل: 
أبو الحسن المقدسي، أبو المظفر السيناري، محمد الجروان
بارك الله فيكم، وجزاكم الله خيرا.
وحبذا أخونا الكريم/ المقدسي رابط كتاب الشيخ الدكتور العمري الذي يتحدث عن اختلاف أبي حنيفة وأصحابه إن أمكن جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الأخت الفاضلة/ أم عبد الرحمن السلفية، وأنت جزاك الله خيرا
أما فيما يخص ما تفضلت به:



> -ماهو تعريف المذهبية ؟



أقول باختصار
التمذهب هو سلوك طريقة معينة في طلب الفقه، يدرس فيها السالك أصول المدرسة الفقهية وقواعدها في استنباط الأحكام الشرعية.

فيبدأ مقلدا لأئمة المذهب، ويصير بعدها - بالتدرج- بصيرا بمخارج الأحكام.



> واللامذهبية؟




اللامذهبية هي: أخذ الأحكام مباشرة من مصادر التشريع [الكتاب والسنة].
...............
ولا شك أن القارئ للتعريفين يظهر له أنه لا فرق بين المفهومين، فيقول:
المذهبية واللامذهبية كلاهما يأخذ من الكتاب والسنة
...............
والحقيقة أن هناك فروق كثيرة بينهما، أظن أننا يمكن أن نجمعها في كلمة واحدة:
أن المذهبية يشترط أصحابها التجربة السابقة
واللامذهبية – حتى وإن لم تصرح بذلك، فالواقع يشهد- أنها لا تهتم لتجارب سابقة.
...............
ولتسمح لي الأخت الفاضلة، فإني لا أحب أن أشوش خاطرها، وإلا فإدراك الأمر الذي تسأل عنه يتطلب وقتا، وبعض جهد، ونظرة نقدية، فاحصة لواقع معاش.
................
أما سؤالك عن صاحب الكتاب:
فهو الشيخ المبجل: السيد عيد عباسي
وعنوان كتابه: "بدعة التعصب المذهبي".
طبعه منذ أربعين سنة خَلَت.
..............
ولست من فهم من كلامه التحرر، بل أصبح حديث كثير من طلبة العلم والمشايخ، وأتباع المذاهب الفقهية
..................
ويكفي أيتها الفاضلة أن تطالعي ما جاء في مقدمته.
....................
وأرجو أن لا يكون بوحي لك باسمه عائقا أمامك للبحث والاطلاع والاستزادة والجد في طلب الحق، فالحق يعرف لا برجاله، وكل يؤخذ من قوله ويرد.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

هذا وإني أشكر باقي إخواني، فلما رأيت نقاشا دار بين بعضهم في ما طرحوه فضلت أن لا أحشر نفسي، ومن الجميع نستفيد.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الأخت الفاضلة/ أم عبد الرحمن السلفية، وأنت جزاك الله خيرا
> أما فيما يخص ما تفضلت به:
> 
> أقول باختصار
> التمذهب هو سلوك طريقة معينة في طلب الفقه، يدرس فيها السالك أصول المدرسة الفقهية وقواعدها في استنباط الأحكام الشرعية.
> 
> فيبدأ مقلدا لأئمة المذهب، ويصير بعدها - بالتدرج- بصيرا بمخارج الأحكام.
> 
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا 

في الواقع أيها الأخ الفاضل أنا لم أطلع على الكتاب المذكور ولا أعرف مراد الكاتب

لكني اطلعت على فكر اللامذهبية وكذلك المذهبية

فأول من أخذت علم الفقه عنهم كانت شيخة على مذهب معين ثم تتلمذت على يد أخرين تبنوا اللامذهبية

ولهذا ( أشعر ) أنه ربما في الأمر نوع خلط ـ فما من عاقل يقول أن يبدأ الإنسان الطلب بالأخذ من الكتاب والسنة بدون فهم الأئمة بل كل اللامذهبيين يقولون : كتاب وسنة بفهم السلف الصالح !!وجعلوا هذا حد فاصل بين أهل السنة وغيرهم 

وكثير من الشيوخ الأفاضل اللامذهبيين يذكرون أنهم بدأوا حياتهم على مذاهب معينة .

إنما اللامذهبية التي تعلمتها هي أن نرفض أن يكون لكل شخص مذهب معين لا يسأل شيخ عن فتوى إلا بعد السؤال عن مذهبه 

اللامذهبية التي تعلمتها هي أن نصلي جميعا خلف أي إمام بغض النظر عن مذهبه الفقهي

اللامذهبية التي تعلمتها هي عدم التعصب لشخص ورد قول شخص لمجرد أننا على مذهب الأول.

تخيل مثلا أن إنسان يسافر إلى بلد ما ، ثم تعرض له نازلة فيظل يبحث عن شيخ ينتمي لمذهبه لكي يقبل فتواه! أو أن شخص يعيش في بلد فلا يقبل كلام من شيخ إلا إن كان على مذهبه ، والعوام - بله طلاب العلم - كما نعرف شديدو التعصب فما أن تبدأ المذهبية حتى يبدأ التعصب

والله لقد شهدت طالبات شافعيات يتناقشن مع طالبات حنفيات فما أن بدأ النقاش حتى سألت كل واحدة عن مذهب الأخرى وانتهى الأمر بنظرات الاحتقار وإخراس الأخر بأنه ينتمي لمذهب (دون ) الأخر!

أما إن قصدتم بالمذهبية كما ذكرتم أننا ندرس أصول الفقه على مذهب معين فهذا لم أسمع من يرفضه ، فمن يطلب العلم على يد شيخ متمذهب بمذهب معين أو يطلب العلم على يد شيخ حاذق جمع مذهبين أو درس الخلاف فيما يعرف بالفقه المقارن ما الخطأ في ذلك؟؟

اليوم كثير ممن يشرح أصول الفقه يتعرض لمقارنة المذاهب وأغلب الأصول متفق عليها فنحن لا نتحدث عن أصول النصرانية والإسلام بل أصول الإسلام بفكر فقهي معين وأصول الإسلام أيضا بفكر فقهي مقارب له جدا.

بالنسبة لقولكم :



> أن المذهبية يشترط أصحابها التجربة السابقة
> واللامذهبية – حتى وإن لم تصرح بذلك، فالواقع يشهد- أنها لا تهتم لتجارب سابقة.


معذرة لم أفهم القصد من هذا الكلام 

فإن كنتم تعنون إلقاء كلام الأئمة فأؤكد لكم أنه لا الواقع ولا النظري يشهد بذلك للامذهبية

بل لدينا مقالة رائعة رائقة لابن القيم يقول فيها :

" فصل والفرق بين تجريد متابعة المعصوم وإهدار أقوال العلماء وإلغائها 
أن تجريد المتابعة أن لا تقدم على ما جاء به قول أحد ولا رأيه كائنا من كان بل تنظر في صحة الحديث أولا فإذا صح لك نظرت في معناه ثانيا فإذا تبين لك لم تعدل عنه ولو خالفك من بين المشرق المغرب ومعاذ الله أن تتفق الأمة على مخالفة ما جاء به نبيها بل لا بد أن يكون في الأمة من قال به ولو لم تعلمه فلا تجعل جهلك بالقائل به حجة على الله ورسوله بل أذهب إلى النص ولا تضعف واعلم أنه قد قال به قائل قطعا ولكن لم يصل إليك هذا مع حفظ مراتب العلماء وموالاتهم واعتقاد حرمتهم وأمانتهم واجتهادهم في حفظ الدين وضبطه فهم دائرون بين الأجر والأجرين والمغفرة ولكن لا يوجب هذا إهدار النصوص وتقديم قول الواحد منهم عليها بشبهة انه اعلم بها منك فإن كان كذلك فمن ذهب إلى النص أعلم به منك فهلا وافقته إن كنت صادقا فمن عرض أقوال العلماء على النصوص ووزنها بها وخالف منها ما خالف النص لم يهدر أقوالهم ولم يهضم جانبهم بل اقتدى بهم فإنهم كلهم أمروا بذلك فمتبعهم حقا من امتثل ما أوصوا به لا من خالفهم فخلافهم في القول الذي جاء النص بخلافه أسهل من مخالفتهم في القاعدة الكلية التي أمروا ودعوا إليها من تقديم النص على أقوالهم ومن هنا يتبين الفرق بين تقليد العالم في كل ما قال وبين الاستعانة بفهمه والاستضاءة بنور علمه فالأول يأخذ قوله من غير نظر فيه ولا طلب لدليله من الكتاب والسنة بل يجعل ذلك كالحبل الذي يلقيه في عنقه يقلده به ولذلك سمى تقليدا بخلاف ما استعان بفهمه واستضاء بنور علمه في الوصول إلى الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه فإنه يجعلهم بمنزلة الدليل إلى الدليل الأول فإذا وصل إليه استغنى بدلالته عن الاستدلال بغيره فمن استدل بالنجم على القبلة فإنه إذا شاهدها لم يبق لاستدلاله بالنجم معنى قال الشافعي اجمع الناس على أن من استبانت له سنة رسول الله لم يكن له أن يدعها لقول أحد "اهـ من كتاب الروح فصل في الفروق صـ 315 






> سؤالك عن صاحب الكتاب:
> فهو الشيخ المبجل: السيد عيد عباسي
> وعنوان كتابه: "بدعة التعصب المذهبي".
> طبعه منذ أربعين سنة خَلَت.
> ..............


بارك الله فيكم طبعا لم أتشرف بقراءة الكتاب لكن أعتب عليكم أخانا الفاضل أن تمروا مرا عابرا على ذكر كتاب وشيخ بنقد ، دون أن تنقلوا منه ما يؤيد ما ذهبتم له من فهم ثم تردوا على كلامه بالتتبع وبإنصاف وإلا فلم يكن من الصواب - في رأيي - أن تشيروا إليه

ويمكنكم اعتبار ذلك نقدا بناءا للبحث القيم بارك الله فيكم





> ولست من فهم من كلامه التحرر، بل أصبح حديث كثير من طلبة العلم والمشايخ، وأتباع المذاهب الفقهية
> ..................
> ويكفي أيتها الفاضلة أن تطالعي ما جاء في مقدمته.


بارك الله فيكم بارك الله فيكم في البحث العلمي لا شأن لنا بحديث المجالس وما فهمه فلان وما فهمه الأخر ، بل هو نقل لنص ونقد لعين النص نقدا منصفا .

 أقول لكم أنا درست بأسلوب مذهبي بحت ودرست بأسلوب لا مذهبي بحت وكلا شيوخي أحترمهم جدا وسمعت من هؤلاء وهؤلاء.

وكلامكم أيها الفاضل يذكرني بحوار مع شيختي المذهبية ، فيظهر لي أن المذهبيين لا يدركون حد اللامذهبية المقصودة ، وحين نقلت لها كلام اللامذهبيين قالت في جزم ، لكن اللامذهبيين مذهبيين لأنهم يتبعون كلام ابن تيمية أو ابن القيم أو أي عالم.

فتعجبت من هذا الكلام جدا ، لأن اللامذهبية تؤكد دائما على عدم التزام كلام إمام معين في كل ما يذهب إليه وهذا هو لب اللامذهبية

يعني لو أردنا تعريفا للا مذهبية فلن يكون أبدا هو الأخذ من الكتاب والسنة مباشرة

يا الله !!

كيف يمكن لإنسان عاقل أن يقول ذلك؟؟!

ألا ترى كيف ينافح اللامذهبيين عن تفسير القرآن والحديث بالرأي ؟

فكيف يمكن للامذهبية أن تتبنى فكر هدام مثل هذا ؟ هل نبدأ الطلب بأن نمسك المصحف ونقرأ ونفسر من تلقاء أنفسنا ؟؟ سبحانك ربي أستغفرك وأتوب إليك أي إضلال هذا !!

لهذا لما اشتد النقاش ورأيت ما رأيت سألتك مباشرة عن تعريف اللامذهبية لأني (شعرت ) أن هناك خلط ما أو سوء تفاهم .

إنما ممكن نقول أن اللامذهبية هي : عدم التزام شيخ معين في كل ما يذهب إليه ، 
وممكن نقول أن اللامذهبية هي عدم إلزام الإنسان بمذهب معين يلتزم كل أقواله ، 

فطالب العلم يطلب العلم على شيخ مذهبي أو لا مذهبي مع التزامه البحث والتنقيب وعدم تسليمه لكل ما يسمع بالخضوع وي كأنه يسمع من في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بل يقول في نفسه كل يؤخذ منه ويرد ، ويعطي لكل ذي حق حقه ، فالعالم له حق الاحترام والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له حق الاتباع.

والعامي المقلد الذي لا يستطيع طلب العلم ولا البحث ولا التنقيب (يجتهد ) في البحث عن عالم ثقة يسأله عن أمر دينه ، ولا يلتزم كل أقواله بل قد يسأل هذا أو ذاك مادام كلاهما على علم وديانة
قد يتسائل شخص وماذا يفعل العامي إذا اختلفا ، أو اختلفوا ؟؟
ببساطة يأخذ أقربها للحق من فهمه هو ، ولا يقال يأخذ بالأحوط ولا الأسهل بل يأخذ بما يراه أقرب للحق ويتق الله وما على الذين يتقون من حسابهم من شيء 

فكلا الشيخين أو الإمامين على هدى وإن كانا بين مخطئ ومصيب فكلاهما مأجور ، فالعامي الذي اجتهد في البحث عن الشيخ الذي يتعلم منه أو يستفتيه سواء أصاب أو أخطأ فهو مأجور ، أما لو بحث ليتبع الهوى فهذا أمر أخر خارج عن نطاق الحوار

إن كل من قال أنه لا مذهبي ونشر هذا الكلام بين العامة كان جل جهده أن يجعل العامي يجتهد في اختيار شيخ للسؤال عن فتواه مثلا ، لكن لا يشترط هذا العامي أن يبحث عن شيخ على مذهبه ممكن العامي يسأل أي شيخ يثق في ورعه وتقواه وعلمه ولا يشترط المذهب ،

ممكن للعامي أن يصلي خلف أي إمام في جماعة ولا يشترط المذهب، هذا أهم شيء في موضوع اللامذهبية 

هناك طبعا أمور أخرى لكن أتحدث عن مظاهر هامة ، فلا يشترط أن يتزوج الحنفي حنفية والشافعي شافعية كما كان يحدث في الماضي عند الكثيرين 

فبارك الله فيك لعلك لو قلت أن جهود اللامذهبيين جعلت أمثالنا ممن هو من جيل قريب لا يرى آثار العنف المذهبي القديم ، لا يمكننا أن ننكر أن هذه الجهود أثمرت ، فلا يمكن أن نختصر اللامذهبية في كلمات فيها اهدار لأقوال العلماء ، بل كل قول ليس لنا فيه سلف فهو قول محدث غير مقبول طبعا ، إلا إذا كان اجتهاد في نازلة من عالم رباني بلغ منزلة الاجتهاد


اسمح لنا أخانا الفاضل -إن شئت - أن نمر على باقي البحث بالنقد البناء - في ضوء المعلومة السابقة التي أوضحتموها لنا - لعلنا وإياكم أن نستفيد فإن رأيتم أن نفعل فعلنا وإلا فالبحث بحثكم وليس من حقنا أن نعتدي بالنقد بدون إذنكم 

حفظكم الباري وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> هناك تداخل لديكم كما يبدو في فهم المو ضوع وفي فهم المراد من الفتوى
> 
> فالله اوجب طاعة الوالدين وبرهما في غير معصية
> كما اوجب طاعة اولي الامر كما امر بسؤال اهل الذكر
> كما بين ان اهل الا ستنباط يستنبطون الا حكام (لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم )
> (فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين وينذروا قومهم اذا رجعو اليهم )
> ----
> فعندما نرجع الى فقهائنا لايعني ذلك اننا 
> جعلناهم اربابا من دون الله
> ...


لا زال كلامي في واد وفهمك له في واد آخر
أنا لا أقول للعوام اجتهدوا من خلال النصوص
بل أقول لابد أن يعوا أن الفقيه أفتى لهم بفهمه للنصوص
وأن من يعتقد أن الفقيه كلامه حجة وأن الأحكام لا تأتي إلا عن طريقه صار ذلك كهنوتاً وإخلالاً بشهادة أن محمدا رسول الله
واجتهاد العامي هو في سؤاله للفقيه واستماعه الفتوى بدليلها
أما من يملك أهلية النظر والترجيح فلا يصح إلا اجتهاده
* رجاء من الأخت تحديد تخصصها في العلم الشرعي ومذهبها الفقهي والعقيدي وموقفها من الفكر السلفي لنعرف وجهة نظرها بدقة

----------


## جمانة انس

يبدو انك تتسرع كثيرا
والخطب يسير
*********
من المهم جدا ان تراجع معنى الكهنوت 
لترى الفارق الكبير بين معناه و بين  حال فقهاءنا العظماء
ولا حول و لا قوة الا بالله
*******

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> 1 - اللامذهبية هي: أخذ الأحكام مباشرة من مصادر التشريع [الكتاب والسنة].
> +
> 2- واللامذهبية – حتى وإن لم تصرح بذلك، فالواقع يشهد- أنها لا تهتم لتجارب سابقة.
> 
> 
> .


شيخنا الكريم : في تصوّري وعلى حد إطّلاعي فإنّ هذا المفهوم الباطل الذي سمّاه الدكتور البوطي ( لامذهبية ) ثمّ طار بالمصطلح أقوام هنا وهناك لم يقل به أحد من هؤلاء الذين يسمّهم مخالفوهم بال (لامذهبيين) ومن الظلم إختراع مفهوم باطل لمصطلح ما ثمْ محاكمة (المخالف) لهذا المعنى المخترع الذي نعلم جيّدا أنه لا يقول به فالأولى هو مناقشة الأفكار كما يراها أصحابها لا كما نريدها نحن وإلاّ نكون قد وقعنا في ظلم عظيم ....

............................
* - الترقيم من عندي وكذا حذف الكلام بين العبارتين لتركيز الكلام حولهما
* - هدية :

نصيحة للشباب المسلم وطلبة العلم .. الألباني رحمه الله

----------


## جمانة انس

> * - هدية : 
> 
> نصيحة للشباب المسلم وطلبة العلم .. الألباني رحمه الله


اطلعت على هد يتكم من كلمات الا لباني

ولا اخفيك انه اشكل علي كلامه 
فارجو مساعدتكم ببيان المراد 



> ولا أخفاكم أنني عشت في زمن أدركت فيه أمرين متناقضين .







> الأمر الأول : 
> 
> حين كان المسلمون جميعا 
> شيوخا وطلاّبا 
> عامة وخاصة 
> يعيشون في بؤرة التقليد 
> ليس فقط للمذاهب 
> للمذاهب
> بل للآباء والأجداد
> ...


فهل يرى ان اتباع المذاهب خروج عن الكتاب والسنة

وهل خرجت المذاهب عن الكتاب والسنة
------------
حتى الاباء والا جداد هم مسلمون ولله الحمد 
واتباعهم ليس شرا 
فلا نكفرهم و لا نخرجهم عن دائرة الهدى 
لمجرد كونهم اباء و اجدادا
------------
لكن لو وجدت اخطاء فتصحح 
لكن لا يذم اباءنا و اجدادنا
كما يذم اباء و اجداد الكفرة
------------
هذا فكر خطير 
------------
اتمنى ان ينا قش مدى سلامة فهمي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

سامحوني حاولت مقاومة نفسي وعدم التدخل في الحوار فلم أستطع ، ما أن أرى اسم أختي الحبيبة جمانة لا أستطع منع نفسي من نقاشها الممتع






> فهل يرى ان اتباع المذاهب خروج عن الكتاب والسنة 
> وهل خرجت المذاهب عن الكتاب والسنة


لا أدري لماذا يخيل إليّ أنك لم تقرأي الهدية جيدا

يرى الشيخ الألباني أن اتباع (مذهب ) واحد بما صح فيه وما لم يصح خروج عن الكتاب والسنة 

لأنه ببساطة لو كل مذهب كان صحيح في كل أقواله فلماذا اختلفوا ؟؟؟!! وكيف يكون كل من المذهبين مصيب ؟؟

ويرى الشيخ الألباني أن اتباع كل المذاهب هو عين اتباع الكتاب والسنة وهو عين اللامذهبية ، واتباع كل المذاهب معناها أن نأخذ الحق ممن تحدث به دون التزام واحد بعينه نقبل كل أقواله لمجرد أنه (مذهبنا)




> حتى الاباء والا جداد هم مسلمون ولله الحمد 
> 
> واتباعهم ليس شرا


 
الحمد لله الأباء مسلمون ولله الحمد لكن مثلا واحد نشأ في بيئة ترى أهمية الثأر أو بيئة تعمل ببعض البدع أو المعاصي - وهذا مشاهد - هل نتبعهم ونقول الأصول والعرف والتقاليد ؟ هذا هو مقصد الشيخ فلا نخلط بين كون الأهل على الإسلام وبين اتباعهم في كل شيء من عادات وتقاليد وكل شيء كل شيء لمجرد أن الآباء على الإسلام



> فلا نكفرهم و لا نخرجهم عن دائرة الهدى 
> لمجرد كونهم اباء و اجدادا
> ------------
> لكن لو وجدت اخطاء فتصحح 
> لكن لا يذم اباءنا و اجدادنا
> كما يذم اباء و اجداد الكفرة



أين وجدت التكفير والذم الذي يشبه ذم آباء الكفرة؟؟ في كلام الشيخ ؟؟


------------



> هذا فكر خطير 
> ------------
> اتمنى ان ينا قش مدى سلامة فهمي



بالفعل عدم فهم كلام الشيخ متصل فكر خطير 


تعالي نقرأ معا قول الشيخ في نفس المقالة



:




> وعندما تسالهم على ماذا اجتهدت فكان رأيك كذا وكذا؟ هل اعتمدت على فقه الكتاب والسنة وإجماع العلماء من الصحابة وغيرهم؟ ولما استعنت هل استعنت بكتب الفقه والحديث وأفهام العلماء لها؟ أو هو الهوى والفهم القاصر النظر والإستدلال؟ هو هذا بالفعل .


 


ممكن أحصل على إجابة ولو على الخاص ؟؟؟ اعذريني الفضول يكاد يقتلني




> رجاء من الأخت تحديد تخصصها في العلم الشرعي ومذهبها الفقهي والعقيدي



وأكرر اعتذاري ألف مرة على التعدي ليس هذا من خلقي والله لكن حقيقي حاولت المقاومة فلم أتمكن ، مناقشة أختي جمانة متعة لا أستطيع مقاومتها

----------


## جمانة انس

> لا أدري لماذا يخيل إليّ أنك لم تقرأي الهدية جيدا
> 
> يرى الشيخ الألباني أن اتباع (مذهب ) واحد بما صح فيه وما لم يصح خروج عن الكتاب والسنة 
> 
> ويرى أن اتباع كل المذاهب هو عين اتباع الكتاب والسنة وهو عين اللامذهبية ، واتباع كل المذاهب معناها أن نأخذ الحق ممن تحدث به دون التزام واحد بعينه نقبل كل أقواله لمجرد أنه (مذهبنا)


هل هذا تحليل من عندك
ام انه صرح به في مكان اخر
------------------

----------


## جمانة انس

> الحمد لله الأباء مسلمون ولله الحمد لكن مثلا واحد نشأ في بيئة ترى أهمية الثأر أو بيئة تعمل ببعض البدع أو المعاصي - وهذا مشاهد - هل نتبعهم ونقول الأصول والعرف والتقاليد ؟ هذا هو مقصد الشيخ فلا نخلط بين كون الأهل على الإسلام وبين اتباعهم في كل شيء من عادات وتقاليد وكل شيء كل شيء لمجرد أن الآباء على الإسلام


اذن نقيد ذم تقليد الاباء والا جداد 
ولانعمم
فهذه نقطة دقيقة
------------
والاتباع هو اصلا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
----
لكن نسف الجذور له دلالات ربما لم يكن الشيخ ينتبه لمداها 
ودلالاتها في عصرنا

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> اطلعت على هد يتكم من كلمات الا لباني
> ولا اخفيك انه اشكل علي كلامه 
> فارجو مساعدتكم ببيان المراد  
> فهل يرى ان اتباع المذاهب خروج عن الكتاب والسنة
> وهل خرجت المذاهب عن الكتاب والسنة
> ------------
> حتى الاباء والا جداد هم مسلمون ولله الحمد 
> واتباعهم ليس شرا 
> فلا نكفرهم و لا نخرجهم عن دائرة الهدى 
> ...


 
إن أردت النقاش بموضوعية تابعنا النقاش أمْا إن أردت أن تجعلي من فهمك الخاطئ وحكمك المتسرّع سلّما لتنسجي منه أوهاما ترمي بها إخوانك فليس لك عندي غير الدعاء خصوصا وقد سبق لي الإطْلاع عللا بعض مجازفاتك وإطلاقاتك الغير منضبطة ومحاولتك في كلّ مرة الخروج من محلّ الخلاف والمناورة بالحديث عن غيره وهو أمر غير جيد عند مباحثة المسائل العلمية ولي على كلامك ملاحظات أرجوا أن تقبليها :

1 - قولك : فهل يرى ان اتباع المذاهب خروج عن الكتاب والسنة
لا يستقيم فالشيخ يتحدّث عن التعصب لمذاهب وأقوال الرجال وإن خالفت الدليل بينما أنت تفهمين كلام الشيخ بطريقة خاطئة ثمّ تحاولين إسقاط فهمك على كلام الشيخ وهذا لفعل غير جيّد وعليه فالجواب : لا الشيخ لا يعتبر اتباع المذاهب خروج عن الكتاب والسنة هكذا بإطلاق لمجرّد الإتباع بل هو يعدّ اتباع أقوال العلماء المنسوبين إلى المذاهب مع مخالفة الدليل من كتاب الله وسنة رسول الله بفهم الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم وتابعيهم بإحسان خروجا عن الكتاب والسنة مع التأكيد على أنّ كلامنا في (الأقوال) وليس في (الرجال) فقد يعذر الرجل مع تخطئته والردْ على قوله 

2 - قولك : وهل خرجت المذاهب عن الكتاب والسنة ..
الجواب عن هذا الإشكال فرع عن جواب الإشكال الذي قبله وأعود فأقول بأنْ المشكلة في فهم الأخت لا في قول الشيخ فالعبارة بهذا الشكل مغالطة صريحة إذ يراد منها إلزام المخالف بقبول كلْ ما جاءت به المذاهب رغم إختلافها إختلافا يتعذر معه الجمع في كثير من الأحيان بل لغيرك أن يقول : وهل وافقت المذاهب كلّ ما جاء في الكتاب والسنة ؟ أظنّ بأنّ الأمور اتضحت

3 - قولك : حتى الاباء والا جداد هم مسلمون ولله الحمد 
لا وجه لإيراده بل هو تعريض فاسد بإمام من أئمة أهل السنة في هذا العصر وقصد الشيخ التنبيه إلى فائدة عزيزة وحجة بالغة أقامها الله على المشركين فأشار الشيخ إليهلا لتتبيه المسلمين إلى أنّ الحاكمية لله عزّ وجلّ لا للآباء ولا للأجداد وهذا حتى يخلّصهم من طوق التقليد الآسر

4 - قولك : واتباعهم ليس شرا
لا يصحّ بهذا الإطلاق فكما حاكمت الشيخ لفهمك المغلوط رغم دلالة السياق على نقيضه فأرجوا أن تدقّقي في اختيار الألفاظ وتقييد العبارات فاتباع الآباء قول مجمل قد يصيب به صاحبه الحق كما قد يقارف به الباطل فنحن نشترط في اتباع الآباء موافقتهم للدليل لا كونهم آباء كما يريده البعض

5 - قولك : فلا نكفرهم و لا نخرجهم عن دائرة الهدى 
لمجرد كونهم اباء و اجدادا 
يندرج تحت خانة المؤثرات النفسية والإرهاب الفكري فمن ذا الذي كفّر الآباء والأجداد ومن ذا الذي أخرجهم عن دائرة الهدى  لمجرّد كونهم آباء وأجدادا ؟؟؟؟ أعتقد بأنّ هذا الكلام خطير جدا بل هي سقطة مدوية -أخيتي- أرجوا أن تستغفري الله منها لدلالتها على ما لا يليق بحق عالم من العلماء الكبار أفنى حياته في تعليم الناس ودعوتهم إلى الكتاب والسنة وتحذيرهم من الغلوْ والتعصب  والتنطع وتعريضم به بهذه الطريقة سيء جدا بل لا وجه لإيراده مطلقا فأرجوا أن لا تكةني أسيرة الأحكام المسبقة جريئة على طعن مخالفيك

6 - قولك : لكن لو وجدت اخطاء فتصحح 
هو قول صحيح إلاّ أنْك تتهمين من يصحح بأنه يجرّح ومن يقوّم بأنه يهوّم وتسلكين عليه فهمك اخاطئ لكلامه ثمّ تلزمينه بنا لا يلزم كلامه بل يلزم تصوْرك الفاسد لكلامه

7 - قولك : لكن لا يذم اباءنا و اجدادنا (لعلّك تقصدين المسلمين منهم)

كما يذم اباء و اجداد الكفرة
لا تسوية بين مسلم وكافر لكنّ فهمك لهذه المسألة خطأ فالشيخ اتبع الأسلوب القرآني في دعوة المشركين وإقامة الحجة عليهم في تنبيه بعض المسلمين إلى أنّ تعاملهم وطريقة تفكيرهم قد تشابه تعامل وتفكير المشركين وهذا حتى يحذروا ويتجنّبوا سبيل الفساد وهو أسلوب حكيم نافع يزيح الغشاوة عن الأعين والران عن القلوب ويفتح للعقول طريق الفهم فأرجوا أن تنتبه الأخت لمثل هذا وأن لا تتسرّع فتقول ( هذا فكر خطير ) لأنّ الخطر متعلْق بفهمها لكلام مخالفيها لا بحقيقة أقوالهم

----------


## جمانة انس

جزاكم الله خيرا على الملاحظات التي تفضلتم بها
واتمنى ان تؤيدوها بنصوص اخرى من كلام الشيخ
تو ضح جوهر فكرته  بصورة دقيقة
فانا لم احمل كلامه مالم يحتمل
لكن تساءلت لكي تجمع اقواله التي تصور مو قفه من المذاهب والاباء
بدقة وعلمية 
وبوركت جهودكم

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

الأخت الكريمة: أم عبد الرحمن 
معذرة أريد توضيح شيء مما قرأته في مشاركتكم قبل مواصلة النقاش 
أظن أن مقدمة الأستاذ أبو سعيد الباتني في موضوعه، فيه مسألة لابد أن نقف عندها
 
وأتمنى أن تتفضلي بقراءة ما سأقتبسه لك من مقدمته بالحرف الواحد:


> وقد عدَّها بعضهم بأنّها (بِدعة)...وأنّها الاِبن المشؤوم للمذاهب الفقهية..
> وألّف كتاباً..انتهى فيه أنّ: الوسيلة الناجعة للقضاء على التعصُّب المذهبي هي:
> التخلُّص...والتح  ر من المذاهب الفقهية (!)، وأعطى بديلا..هو: الأخذ مباشرة من الكتاب والسنَّة !! 
> ولا شكَّ أنّ هذه النتيجة عليها جُملَة ملاحظات..
> ومناقشَتُها تتطلَّب الوُقوف على مقدِّماتها التّي كَوَّنتها.. .........
> ويُعتبر تعريف (التعصُّب)/ المقدِّمة الأولى التي انطلق منها للوصول إلى نتيجته. 
> فمن ينظر إلى التعصب على أساس أنَّه: (مخالفة الدليل).
> لا شك أنّه سيربط بينه وبين التمذهب...خصوصاً وأنَّه علِم بما لا يدع شك أن التمذهب يؤدي إلى مخالفة الكثير من الأحاديث.



 فالواضح أنه لا يريد مناقشة ما ورد في الكتاب جملة وإنما يريد فقط مناقشة مقدمته الأولى ألا وهي: تعريفه للتعصب فتعريف التعصب، خطوة للتمييز بينه وبين التمذهب الذي سماه الصلابة في المذهب 
فهو لم يقصد إلا مناقشة مقدمة واحدة
واستسمح الأخ الفاضل أبو سعيد أني تكلمت على لسانه
 ولعله سيناقش مقدمات أخرى في مواضيع جديدة، والتي نتمنى أن تطل علينا بعد طول انتظار أما نقاشك لأستاذتك المذهبية فأظن أنكما تناولتما فيه جوانب عديدة وأما قولك بأن حوارا دار بين شافعية وحنفية ممن تعرفين، واستياءك من موقفهما بعد النقاش فهذا عين الموضوع وفيه فرق آخر بين المذهبية واللامذهبية فالمذهبيون يعالجون هذه المواقف، ولا يحملون عبئها للمدارس الفقهية أما اللامذهبيون فيحاولون جمعها، والاستدلال بها على فساد أصل التمذهب فأرجو منك ومن الإخوة أن يعووا ذلك جيدا ويدرسوا المسألة بعيدا عن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وغيره.

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

نسيت أن أطرح سؤال على الأخ أبو سعيد
أين المرفقات التي ذكرتها في مشاركتك رقم 128 ؟

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

لفتني كلام طرحتموه:



> وكلامكم أيها الفاضل يذكرني بحوار مع شيختي المذهبية ، فيظهر لي أن المذهبيين لا يدركون حد اللامذهبية المقصودة ، وحين نقلت لها كلام اللامذهبيين قالت في جزم ، لكن اللامذهبيين مذهبيين لأنهم يتبعون كلام ابن تيمية أو ابن القيم أو أي عالم.


الذي أعتقده أن اللامذهبيون هم من لم يفهموا كلام المذهبيين
من أجل ذلك إذا ناقشوهم في المسألة راحوا يحدثونهم عن التعصب، وعن حوادث شاذة في تاريخ المسلمين تقاتل فيها المذهبيون
ولك أن تطلعي على المشاركات الواردة في الموضوع لتري طريقة النقاش
والحقيقة أن التنافر والتعصب جبل عليها البشر
فإن لم يتقاتلوا وهم أتباع مذاهب، فسيتقاتلون -نسأل الله العفو- لأسباب أخرى
وللكلام بقية إن شاء الله.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بالنسبة لأختي الفاضلة جمانة أرى أن الأخ قد أجاب عن سؤالك بما يغني عن استمرار الحوار الممتع معك - والحق أن يترك الحوار لمن هو أعلم خصوصا أن الحوار أصلا لم يكن معي تقبلي تحياتي وأعتذر للأخ الفاضل 




> الأخت الكريمة: أم عبد الرحمن 
> معذرة أريد توضيح شيء مما قرأته في مشاركتكم قبل مواصلة النقاش
> 
> أظن أن مقدمة الأستاذ أبو سعيد الباتني في موضوعه، فيه مسألة لابد أن نقف عندها
> وأتمنى أن تتفضلي بقراءة ما سأقتبسه لك من مقدمته بالحرف الواحد:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بالفعل أنا قرأت كلام الأخ الفاضل وقد قلت من قبل أن البحث قيم ولله الحمد ، لكن هذه المقدمة هي سبب طرحي للسؤال السابق 

سألته عن تعريف المذهبية واللامذهبية ، فأجاب الأخ الفاضل بارك الله فيه وعرف المذهبية بأنها دراسة الفقه على أصول مذهب ، وقال عن اللامذهبية أنها أخذ المسائل مباشرة من الكتاب والسنة ، وهو عين ما ذكره في المقدمة السابقة ، لكن من هو القائل بأن المذاهب بدعة؟ وأين قال هذا ؟ ما هو نص كلامه ؟ كيف سمح لنفسه أن يقول أن البديل هو الأخذ المباشر من الكتاب والسنة دون فهم السلف من العلماء؟
كبحث قيم لابد من نقل هذا الكلام بالنص والرد عليه بإنصاف
ونحن نوافق الأخ في تعريف المذهبية بأنها دراسة الفقة على أصول مذهب وندرس فهم الإمام للنصوص وطريقة استدلاله، ولا نرفض المذهبية بهذا الاعتبار ولم نسمع بعالم رفضها بهذا الاعتبار ، 

ومادمت أيها الأخ الفاضل تتحدث من نفس المنطلق فأنا أجد أنكم توافقونه في نفس التعريف ، أليس كذلك؟

فإن كان كذلك ، فأنت أيها الأخ الفاضل ترى أن اللامذهبية هي الأخذ المباشر من الكتاب والسنة 

السؤال الذي أطرحه هنا - وهو سؤال هام جدا لابد من الإجابة عليه 

إذا كنت أنت والأخ تنتقدان ما ورد في كتاب معين باعتبار أنه تعريف لللامذهبية فلماذا لا يتم نقل هذا الكلام نصا ونقده نقدا منصفا؟ لأن لو صحت نسبة هذه التعريف لكاتب فسوف ينضم معكم الجميع في الاعتراض على الكاتب.

هذا السؤال أطرحه لأن تعريف المذهبية بأنها الأخذ من الكتاب والسنة مباشرة ليس صحيح ولم يقل به عالم معتبر فإذا كان هناك كلام عالم يزعم أنه لا مذهبي قال هذا عن اللامذهبية فينبغي أن ننقل كلامه نصا ونقول أن هذا الكلام خطأ ثم نشرع في رد هذا الخطأ.





> فالواضح أنه لا يريد مناقشة ما ورد في الكتاب جملة
> 
> وإنما يريد فقط مناقشة مقدمته الأولى
> 
> ألا وهي: تعريفه للتعصب


وهذا هو ما أرغب في معرفته ، أنا مثلا لم أطلع على كتاب الشيخ الفاضل ، فمن الانصاف أن ينقل الأخ كلام الشيخ في تعريف التعصب والمذهبية نصاثم يناقشه بإنصاف

وأنا أكرر أن البحث قيم لكن أظن الأخ وضعه في المنتدى لمناقشته بأسلوب علمي منهجي ، يعني أنا أناقش البحث من ناحية المنهج العلمي في البحث وعرض المعلومات كما أناقش المعلومات الواردة فيه أيضا.




> فتعريف التعصب، خطوة للتمييز بينه وبين التمذهب الذي سماه الصلابة في المذهب


الأخ يدافع عن المذهبية ، أنا لا أعترض على المذهبية ولم أسمع شيخ يعترض على المذهبية باعتبار أن المذهبية هي دراسة الفقة على أصول مذهب معين دون التزام جميع أقوال عالم بعينه
لكن واضح جدا من النقاش السابق أنه - على الأقل بالنسبة لكثيرين - الاعتراض من قبل اللامذهبيين على العالم أو طالب العلم هو التزام مذهب في كل أقواله بحيث لا يخالف المذهب أبدا ـ كما أن الاعتراض بالنسبة للعامي هو أن يلتزم مذهب معين لا يسأل إلا شيوخ المذهب ولا يصلي إلا خلف أئمة المذهب ولا يتزوج أو يزوج إلا من أهل المذهب (طبعا هذا اختصار للموضوع ولا يخفى عليكم أن هذا يحدث)
إذا الانكار على نقطة معينة وليست على المذهبية كلها - هذا ما أفهمه من اللامذهبيين 

لكن يظهر أن الأخ اطلع على تعريف للامذهبية جعله يعترض عليها فكان ينبغي أن ينقل هذا القول وينقده ولا يشير إليه عابرا
نحن نكرر أن اللامذهبية ليست رفض الصلابة في المذهب باعتبار أن كلمة الصلابة في المذهب = أن يتمسك الإنسان بالحق الذي ظهر له أي بالحق الذي (ذهب إليه) بناء على أدلة معتبرة بفهم العلماء من السلف الصالح (أي الصحابة) ومن اتبعهم بإحسان (أي علماء المذاهب الأئمة الأعلام المعتبرين)
إذا لو كان الأخ رأى من بعض اللامذهبيين رفض لهذا النوع من الصلابة فكان عليه أن ينقل كلامهم أيضا نصا ليكون الأمر واضح للقارئ وضوح الشمس 

فبعض المصطلحات في البحث مشتبهه عليّ كقارئ لهذا لما قرأت البحث نفسه ولما قرأت تعليقات الإخوة والأخوات قلت لابد من سؤال صاحب البحث عن مقاصده لأنها بالنسبة لي غير واضحة وأظن أنه يمكن أن يكون كثير من القراء يعانون نفس المشكلة

تعلمت أنني إذا كتبت مقالة فاشتبهت على فرد واحد ، أن أقوم بتعديلها بحيث توضح مرادي ، لأن هذا الفرد صرح بعدم الفهم أو الالتباس ولعل غيره لم يصرح والقراءة تختلف عن النقاش والحوار فلابد من الوضوح الذي لا لبس فيه





> فهو لم يقصد إلا مناقشة مقدمة واحدة


لكني لا أعرف هذه المقدمة !! ولعلي ظننتُ أنه يرد عن هؤلاء العلمانيين الذين يرغبون في الأخذ من الكتاب والسنة بالرأي ومخالفة الهدي السلفي الذي مضت عليه الأمة !!
لهذا لازلت أؤكد على ضرورة التوضيح ونقل النص الذي أثار حفيظة صاحب البحث بحيث احتاج منه لهذا الجهد الرائع في الرد بحيث أن القارئ يقرأ هذا وذاك ويستطيع أن يحكم بإنصاف




> واستسمح الأخ الفاضل أبو سعيد أني تكلمت على لسانه


بارك الله فيكم على حسن الخلق ولعل الأخ يسامح في ذلك 





> أما نقاشك لأستاذتك المذهبية فأظن أنكما تناولتما فيه جوانب عديدة


نقاشي معها لم يتطرق لأي نقطة لأني توقفت عند قولها السابق كثيرا جدا ، وهو القول الذي ذكرته لكم بأن اللامذهبيين مذهبيين لأنهم يتبعون كلام ابن القيم وابن تيمية رحمهما الله

فكثيرا ما يكون سوء التفاهم بسب عدم تحرير المصطلحات 




> وأما قولك بأن حوارا دار بين شافعية وحنفية ممن تعرفين، واستياءك من موقفهما بعد النقاش
> 
> فهذا عين الموضوع


نعم هذا عين الموضوع وأنا أقول كلمة حق هاهنا ، كثير من الطلاب اللامذهبيين يتعصبون لبعض الشيوخ بدون دليل أيضا فتعود الدائرة من جديد يعني تجد مجموعة من الطلاب يلتفون حول شيخ ويقولون مذهبه هو الصحيح وترجيحاته هي الحق ونحن لامذهبيين 

ولهذا فأنا أرغب في توضيح شيء هام ، وهو أن العلماء اللامذهبيين الذين ساروا على نهج اللامذهبية بمعناها الصحيح وهو عدم الزام الناس بقول عالم في كل مسألة ، أنكروا أي نوع من التعصب سواء لمذهب أو لشيخ لامذهبي ، كما أن هؤلاء اللامذهبيين كانوا يدرسون في البداية على مذهب معين ، وكذلك هؤلاء اللامذهبيين أوصوا طلابهم بالبدء بمذهب معين لكي تكون هناك أرض صلبة يقف عليها ثم يعيد النظر فيما بعد.

إذا أنا ذكرت هذا المثال لكي أقول أن رفض اللامذهبيين هو رفض لهذا النوع من الحوار المتدني الذي يصم كل واحد أذنه ويقول أنا لستُ على مذهبك .




> وفيه فرق آخر بين المذهبية واللامذهبية
> 
> فالمذهبيون يعالجون هذه المواقف، ولا يحملون عبئها للمدارس الفقهية


هنا سؤال 
كيف يعالجونها ؟
لا علاج لها من قبل العالِم سوى التنبيه على الطالب وتربيته أن قولي كإمام ليس دليلا بذاته وهذا هو كلام كل الأئمة جميعا: إذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي ، ولا يحل لأحد أن يفتي بكلامي ما لم يعرف دليلي ...الخ وهذه هي اللامذهبية التي أفهمها


أنا أوافقك تماما أن العلماء الكبار غير متعصبين لكلامهم بذاته، لهذا دائما أنا أُلقي الخطأ على الطلاب لا على العلماء .
وعندما يقف الشيخ مذهبي كان أو لامذهبي على منبره ويؤكد على ضرورة اتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويندد باتباع أي شخص في كل أقواله وأفعاله عدا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أليس هذا علاج التعصب؟ هل لديكم علاج أخر؟
أليست هذه أيضا هي تربية الأئمة الأربع بالخصوص؟ 

هذه هي اللا مذهبية 
يعني القصد لايمكن أن نلقي بكل جهود اللامذهبيين عرض الحائط لمجرد نوع من الظن أنهم ألقوا بجهود المذهبيين 
لأني أكرر أن إلقاء جهود الأئمة ونبذ أفهامهم شيء لا يقوله عاقل ولا يمكن لعاقل أن يقبله 

ولعلك أيها الأخ الفاضل تعود لمشاركتي التي نقلت فيها كلام ابن القيم في الفرق بين الاتباع وإهدار أقوال العلماء




> أما اللامذهبيون فيحاولون جمعها، والاستدلال بها على فساد أصل التمذهب
> 
> فأرجو منك ومن الإخوة أن يعووا ذلك جيدا


بارك الله فيك لو نقلت لنا نصا مما يثير هذه الضغائن يصرح فيه أحد اللامذهبيين بطرحه المذاهب الفقهية جملة لكي يستدلوا على فساد التمذهب لكان ذلك جديرا بالدراسة 
هم جمعوا هذه النصوص لكي يستدلوا على فساد التعصب ، وجمعوا هذه النصوص لكي يستدلوا على خطإ تحويل النقاش الفقهي لمذهبي ومذهبك بعيدا عن الكتاب والسنة 

تماما مثلما كان العلماء يناظرون بعضهم البعض قديما فالإمام الشافعي ناظر الكثير من أهل المذاهب ولم نسمع أحد قال للشافعي في النقاش الدليل أن مذهب إمامي كذا ، بل النقاش دائر على الأدلة نفسها لا على التمذهب وكثيرا ما يرجع أحد الطرفين عن رأيه بغض النظر عن مذهبه وكثيرا ما يتمسك بأسلوب نظره في الدليل




> ويدرسوا المسألة بعيدا عن الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله وغيره.


لعل استدلالنا بكلام الشيخ الألباني عائد إلى أن الشيخ هو إمام اللامذهبية في هذا العصر و كانت له تجربة رائقة في المذهبية واللامذهبية 

فالشيخ أصلا حنفي المذهب ولكنه خالف المذهب الحنفي لأنه صاحب صلابة في مذهبه (يعني صاحب صلابة فيما ذهب إليه مع الدليل ولو خالف أباه الحنفي المتعصب حتى طُرد رحمه الله من بيت أبيه )




> الذي أعتقده أن اللامذهبيون هم من لم يفهموا كلام المذهبيين


إذا كنت تعتقد هذا فعلا فأرجو أن تبين بأسلوب ملخص تعريفا جامعا للمذهبية وتنقل أقوالا للامذهبيين نقدوا هذا التعريف بالخصوص بهذا فقط نغلق أبواب سوء التفاهم 




> من أجل ذلك إذا ناقشوهم في المسألة راحوا يحدثونهم عن التعصب، وعن حوادث شاذة في تاريخ المسلمين تقاتل فيها المذهبيون


هنا بيت القصيد ، اللامذهبيون يعترضون على التعصب لا على التمذهب ويستشهدون بهذه الحوادث لكي يستنكروا التعصب المذهبي بغير دليل وليس على مطلق التمذهب ، ويستشهدون بها أيضا في سياق استنكار اعتناق أقوال عالم بعينه في كل ما يذهب إليه بغير دليل لمجرد اتباعه هو .




> ولك أن تطلعي على المشاركات الواردة في الموضوع لتري طريقة النقاش
> والحقيقة أن التنافر والتعصب جبل عليها البشر
> فإن لم يتقاتلوا وهم أتباع مذاهب، فسيتقاتلون -نسأل الله العفو- لأسباب أخرى


حسنا لا ننكر أن معظم النقاش كان فيه سوء تفاهم ولهذا سألت صاحب البحث القيم عن تعريفه للمصطلحات 
وأنا أسجل اعتراضي على أسلوب الحوار ولا ننكر أيها الأخ الفاضل أن هذا الأسلوب العصبي ليس له علاقة بالمذهبية الصحيحة أو اللامذهبية الصحيحة أيضا .

واللامذهبيين فهموا كلام علماء المذاهب وأيدوه ، وأنكروا على أتباع العلماء أسلوب التقليد الأعمى ، فكل الانكار ليس على العلماء وليس على اتباع مذهب معين كدراسة ولكن على التسليم لعالم معين وكأن كلامه هو فقط الشرع 

ولاحظ أيها الأخ الفاضل أن هذا الانكار قديم وليس حادث يعني هذا الانكار لهم فيه سلف.

يعني لما قال ابن عباس : يوشك أن يرسل الله عليكم حجارة من السماء أقول لكم قال الله قال رسوله فتقولون قال أبو بكر قال عمر صححه الألباني في مقدمة صفة الصلاة ، فهذا كان إنكار منه رضي الله عنه على تقديم أقوال الرجال على قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

ولا يرد على هذا الكلام أن العالم أعلم منك كطالب علم ، لأن لو اختلف الإمام مالك مع الإمام الشافعي وكلاهما إمام فكلاهما أعلم منك ، فلو أخذت بقول الإمام مالك وأنت شافعي المذهب ، أو أخذت بقول الإمام الشافعي وأنت مالكي المذهب لدليل عرض لك هل بهذا أنت تعديت حدودك كطالب مذهبي؟

لو أجبت هذا السؤال بــ (لا) ستجد أنه لا خلاف أصلا بين المتناقشين في المسألة
أما لو أجبت بنعم ، فهذا هو ما يعترض عليه اللامذهبيون وحينها على الأقل نكون قد توصلنا لسبب الاختلاف ونناقشه 

ومن لطائف ابن حجر في شرح حديث أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، ومعارضة عمر لأبي بكر في قتال أهل الردة ، قال ابن حجر:
"وفي القصة دليل على أن السنة قد تخفى على بعض أكابر الصحابة ويطلع عليها آحادهم ولهذا لا يلتفت إلى الآراء ولو قويت مع وجود سنة تخالفها ولا يقال كيف خفى ذا على فلان " صــ 105 فتح الباري الجزء الأول

فالصلابة في المذهب شيء جيد لو انبنت على دليل واضح للطالب ، بل على كل إنسان أن يكون صلبا في مذهبه أي ما ذهب إليه بناء على الدليل وليس على كلام عالم من حيث كونه كلام العالم ، بل لكونه في رأي الطالب أقرب للدليل، وهذا هو ما فهمته من البحث لهذا قلت إنه قيم .

لكن هذا ليس ردا على اللامذهبيين هذا رد على الجهلاء والعلمانيين الذين يريدون تمييع الدين وجعل الكتاب والسنة منفكين عن كل جهود السلف الصالح وأفهامهم . فكل شيء قابل للنقد والنقض عندهم 

لهذا قلت أن اللامذهبيين قالوا أن الكتاب السنة لابد أن يكون بفهم السلف الصالح وهذا أساس اللامذهبية الصحيحة ، ولو تتبعنا العلماء لوجدنا أن هذا أيضا هو أساس المذهبية الصحيحة لهذا لو خالف العالم مذهب إمامه بدليل فهو لايزال على مذهبه.


أما المذهبية بمعناها الصحيح الذي مفاده أن الإنسان يتعلم ويدرس بناء على مذهب ولكن قد يخالفه لدليل ظهر له ، وهو وإن كان خالف مذهبه السلفي الفقهي فهو وافق مذهب أخر سلفي فقهي أيضا من المذاهب المعتبرة فهذا لا يرفضه أحد ولن نجد نص لشيخ لا مذهبي معتبر يقول لا تدرسوا المذاهب الفقهية وابدأوا من جديد فهل وجدتم من قال بهذا ؟

أعتذر جدا عن الإطالة

----------


## جمانة انس

> الذي أعتقده أن اللامذهبيون هم من لم يفهموا كلام المذهبيين
> .


أوافقك الرأي تماما
وتأمل بسيط في كلامهم يثبت ذلك من وجوه كثيرة..
ومهما حاولوا تعويم  او تلميع مدلول اللامذهبية..
فتأمل بسيط سيثبت  حقيقة مو قفهم مما ينتقدون ..
كما سيظهر اين التعصب المذموم..

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> يبدو انك تتسرع كثيرا
> 
> والخطب يسير
> *********
> من المهم جدا ان تراجع معنى الكهنوت 
> لترى الفارق الكبير بين معناه و بين حال فقهاءنا العظماء
> ولا حول و لا قوة الا بالله
> *******


 ؟أنا لم أقل أن علماءنا حالهم هكذا 
فهذا سوء فهم وتسرع منك أنت
بل شبهت متعصبة أتباعهم بمن اتخذوا أحبارهم أرباباً من دون الله
وهذا فارق كبير!

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

مثال للصلابة في المذهب التى يروج لها الأخ الباتني (ومعظمها تجدها عند المالكية -مذهبه-)

قال الحجوي رحمه الله تعالى [1] : تحقيق هذا كله فيما ثبت فيه عمل جميع أهل المدينة أو جمهورهم 
أمّا قول فرد منهم و لو كان أعلمهم فلا يقال فيه عمل و لا يترك له الحديث الثابت بل يتعين العمل بالحديث
و من هذا قضية القبض و هو وضع اليد اليمنى على اليسرى في الصلاة ثبتت به الأحاديث الصحاح السالمة من الطعن في الموطأ و غيرها 
و كل من وصف صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم فإما نص على القبض أو سكت و لم يقل قبض ولا سدل و الساكت عنهما ليس بنص و لا ظاهر في السدل
فجاء بعض المتأخرين مستدلا بأن محمد الكامل[2] سدل و رام أن يجعله مدنيا و هيهات هيهات و هذا سلاح استعمله متأخروا المالكية [عندما لم يجدوا ] [3] في الحديث مطعنا ادعوا العمل [4]
و لا ينبغي ذلك لهم في دين الله فإن مالكا ليس بمعصوم عن الخطأ و لا المدونة بمصحف منزّل و كم من حديث لم يعرفه مالك و صحّ عند غيره و الإنصاف في دين الله أسلم من الاعتساف 
و لو كان ذلك عمل متقرر لنصّ عليه في الموطأ كعادته فالعمل إذا نصّ عليه في الموطأ و المدونة أو نحوهما من الكتب الثابتة فعمل مقبول يستدل به المالكي بملء شدقيه 
أما مجرد مخالفة مالك في المدونة أو غيرها للحديث فلا دليل فيه على العمل بل هي دعوى و إلى الله الشكوى. اهـ

[1] الفكر السامي 2/ 169.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37742


[2] لعله ابن أبي عمرو بن أحمد الامين بن أبي القاسم، القسطلي أبو عبد الله المغربي المراكشي. الأعلام الزركلي 7/12

[3] كلمة غير مفهومة و لعلها ما أثبته و الله أعلم.

[4] أي أنه عمل أهل المدينة.
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=37742

وهناك مثال آخر ذكره الشيخ بوخبزة السلفي
((...والمالكية في استدلالهم بالقرآن ما يدل على تلاعبهم بالقرآن وابتعادهم عن الإنصاف ،استدلال البعض الآخر-وهو أعرق في الضلال والمسخ-يقوله تعالى :" والمنافقون والمنافقات بعضهم من بعض يأمرون بالمنكر وينهون عن المعروف ويقبضون أيديهم نسوا الله فنسيهم " . على كراهة القبض في الصلاة واستحباب إرسال اليدين ،وكنت أسمع هذا وأظن أنه من تخريف الطلبة المتعصبين وأشباه العامة الجاهلين حتى رأيتُ المسمى الطاهر بن عبد السلام اللّْْهيوي العروسي ذكر هذا الاستدلال واعتمده ودافع عنه زاعماً أنه المراد بالآية في رسالة له سماها "القول الفصل بين صلاة القبض وصلاة السدل " 



* ومثال آخر قال ابن الهمام عن فرض إذا تزوج رجل بالمشرق امرأة بالمغرب فولدت ولداً أنه ينسب إليه :
قال ((والحق أن التصور ثابت في المغربية لثبوت كرامات الأولياء والاستخدامات فيكون صاحب خطوة أو جنياً !))

----------


## جمانة انس

> ؟أنا لم أقل أن علماءنا حالهم هكذا 
> فهذا سوء فهم وتسرع منك أنت
> بل شبهت متعصبة أتباعهم بمن اتخذوا أحبارهم أرباباً من دون الله
> وهذا فارق كبير!


ايها الباحث النبيل

لكن حتى المتعصبة لا يشبهون بمن اتخذوا احبارهم اربابا من دون الله
لان  علماءنا يتحرون رضوان الله
 بينما الذين اتخذوا احبارهم اربابا
حللوا الحرام وحرموا الحلال

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

الإخوة الأفاضل كتبتم كلاما كثيرا أحاول أن أعقب على بعض ما جاء فيه:
وقبل ذلك أحب أن أنبه إلى أن الشيخ عيد عباسي ذكر في تعريفه للتعصب أنه مخالفة الدليل عند ظهوره
وقد ذكر ذلك في مقدمة الموضوع
وكل ما جاء في الموضوع هو رد على هذا التعريف
وقد قدم الأستاذ أبو سعيد تعاريف للتعصب، حتى من الناحية النفسية عند أهل الاختصاص
فأرجو من الأخت الفاضلة أن تعيد قراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى، فأنا أقرأه إلى الآن أكثر من عشرين مرة ولم أمل، بل في كل مرة ألمس فيه نضج، ومادة علمية أخشى أن تستولي عليها عصابات السرقات العلمية.
فتحديد مفهوم التعصب يوفر عليها كثير عناء
وقد قال أحد الباحثين ممن شاركنا موضوعنا، أن اللامذهبية لو فهموا جيدا تعريف التعصب لما سمعنا منهم أثناء النقاش حديثا عن التعصب
وأنا أوافق الأخ أبو سعيد في تعريفه للمذهبية
وأجد نفسي أوافقه أكثر عندما عبر عن الفروق بينها وبين اللامذهبية في موقفهما من التجارب السابقة.
والذي أحييه فيك أم عبد الرحمن أنك على الأقل قلت بالحرف الواحد أن الشيخ الأباني هو إمام اللامذهبية في العصر
على الأقل أنت توافقين في ذلك، وليس كبعض إخواننا مازالوا لم يستسيغوا ذلك
أما قولك أن اللامذهبية لهم سلف
فنعم، سلفهم الإمام ابن حزم الذي أثار كلامه سخطا عند معاصريه، ليس المتعصبة منهم فقط، وربما سمعت أن كتبه أحرقت، وأتلفت رحمه الله
وسأحاول التعليق على ما تفضلت، لأني أرى أنكم أثرتم نقاطا كثيرة
وأدعوك أن تتأملي كلام أحد الإخوة المعارضين حين قال:



> مثال للصلابة في المذهب التى يروج لها الأخ الباتني ومعظمها تجدها عند المالكية -مذهبه-
> قال الحجوي رحمه الله تعالى





> [1] : .....



وأنصحك أن تقرأي ما نقله من كلام الحجوي، وأسألك بالله عليك، وقد قرأت الموضوع
هل هذه هي الصلابة التي يروج لها في موضوعه.
ثم اقرأي ما نقله عن رجل سماه الشيخ بوخبزة السلفي، والذي سأنقله لك وألون لك كلمات بالأحمر أحب أن أنبهك لها:
وهناك مثال آخر ذكره الشيخ بوخبزة السلفي
((...والمالكية في استدلالهم بالقرآن ما يدل على تلاعبهم بالقرآن وابتعادهم عن الإنصاف ،استدلال البعض الآخر-وهو أعرق في الضلال والمسخ-يقوله تعالى :" والمنافقون والمنافقات بعضهم من بعض يأمرون بالمنكر وينهون عن المعروف ويقبضون أيديهم نسوا الله فنسيهم " . على كراهة القبض في الصلاة واستحباب إرسال اليدين ،وكنت أسمع هذا وأظن أنه من تخريف الطلبة المتعصبين وأشباه العامة الجاهلين حتى رأيتُ المسمى الطاهر بن عبد السلام اللّْْهيوي العروسي ذكر هذا الاستدلال واعتمده ودافع عنه زاعماً أنه المراد بالآية في رسالة له سماها "القول الفصل بين صلاة القبض وصلاة السدل".
فانظري في هذا الكلام، والقسوة في ألفاظه، وأرجو أن لا تقولي لنا لم تفهموا كلام الشيخ
مع العلم أن هذا الشيخ من أكبر دعاة اللامذهبية في بلاد المغرب الأقصى، ويقول: يجب أن نعود إلى الكتاب والسنة، إلا أني أتحدى كل متعصب له أن يأتيني بقول خالف فيه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله
اللهم إلا القليل
من أجل ذلك قالت لك أستاذتك المذهبية أن اللامذهبيون مهما ادعوا اتباع الكتاب والسنة، فإنهم مذهبيون في الأخير، ومتعصبون أكثر من متعصبة المذاهب.

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> ايها الباحث النبيل
> 
> لكن حتى المتعصبة لا يشبهون بمن اتخذوا احبارهم اربابا من دون الله
> لان علماءنا يتحرون رضوان الله
> بينما الذين اتخذوا احبارهم اربابا
> 
> حللوا الحرام وحرموا الحلال


أختي الفاضلة / لعلّ الأخ الكريم يقصد تنبيهك إلى ما قرره الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في قوله : ( ولما كثر اختلاف الناس في مسائل الدين ، وكثر تفرقهم ، كثر بسبب ذلك تباغضهم وتلاعنهم ، وكل منهم يظهر أنه يبغض لله ، وقد يكون في نفس الأمر معذوراً ، وقد لا يكون معذوراً ، بل يكون متبعاً لهواه مقصراً في البحث عن معرفة ما يبغض عليه ، فإن كثيراً من البغض إنما يقع لمخالفة متبوع يظن أنه لا يقول إلا الحق ، وهذا الظن خطأ قطعاً ، وإن أريد أنه لا يقول إلا الحق فيما خولف فيه . وهذا الظن قد يخطئ ويصيب . وقد يكون الحامل على الميل إليه مجرّد الهوى والألفة، أو العبادة، وكل هذا يقدح في أن يكون هذا البغض لله .فالواجب على المؤمن أن ينصح لنفسه ، ويتحرز في هذا غاية التحرز . وما أشكل منه فلا يدخل نفسه فيه خشية أن يقع فيما نهى عنه من البغض المحرّم. وههنا أمر خفي ينبغي التفطن له، وهو أن كثيراً من أئمة الدين قد يقول قولاً مرجوحاً ، ويكون مجتهداً فيه مأجوراً على اجتهاده فيه . موضوعاً عنه خطؤه فيه، ولا يكون المنتصر لمقالته تلك بمنزلته في هذه الدرجة ، لأنه قد لا ينتصر لهذا القول إلا لكون متبوعه قد قاله ، بحيث لو أنه قد قاله غيره من أئمة الدين لما قبله ، ولا انتصر له، ولا والى من يوافقه ، ولا عادى من يخالفه ، ولا هو مع هذا يظن أنه إنما انتصر للحق بمنزلة متبوعه . وليس كذلك ، فإن متبوعه إنما كان قصده الانتصار للحق، وإن أخطأ في اجتهاده . وأما هذا التابع فقد شاب انتصاره لما يظنه أنه الحق، إرادة علو متبوعه ، وظهور كلمته ، وأنه لا ينسب إلى الخطأ ، وهذه دسيسة تقدح في قصده الانتصار للحق ، فافهم هذا فإنه مهم عظيم )

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

إلى الأخ المسمي نفسه سفينة الصحراء
أولاً أنا أدرس المذهب الحنبلي من فترة كبيرة ولست (لامذهبياً) أو حزمياً أو ظاهرياً
بل سلفي
ولا يمكن أن يكون هناك سلفي يجمع بين السلفية والمذهبية المتعصبة مثلكم
وأتبع الفتوى الموافقة للدليل مثل فتاوى العثيمين وغيره القريبين من فقه الحديث كابن باز والألباني
والشيخ بوخبزة الذي تلمزه من هذا التيار وهم أهل السلفية الحقة
لكن ونتيجة لعوامل جغرافية وسياسية ومادية ومخابراتية خرج الكثير من السلفيين عن هذا النهج وصاروا مذهبيين أقحاح وتجد هذا عند المنتسبين للسلفية في مصر (الإسكندرية أتباع المقدم) والجزائر والمغرب أما الشوام وبلاد الحرمين فحافظوا على النهج السلفي النقي في الغالب .
أما من تحول فهذا بسبب العوامل السابقة وبسبب اختراق صفوفهم من المذهبيين التقليدين في الأزهر وجامعات المغرب.
ونسأل الله أن يكفي السلفية شرهم
حتى الكثير من أعضاء هذا المنتدى وغيرهم مذهبيين متعصبة أو أصحاب صلابة الباتنى المذكورة بهذا الموضوع .
ولهذا لن يجدي الحوار معكم هنا .
أما عن سلف اللامذهبيين فليس ابن حزم الذي تكرهه أنت والمتعصبون بل هم أئمة المذاهب وغيرهم ممن نهوا الناس عن تقليدهم إذا لم يعلموا الدليل .
ومستعد للحوار مع المنصفين أما أصحاب الأغراض والمخالفين في هذا الأمر فمستعد لمباهلتهم .
وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل وهو ناصرنا والمنتقم الجبار من المنحرفين

----------


## مصطفى المصرى

> أختي الفاضلة / لعلّ الأخ الكريم يقصد تنبيهك إلى ما قرره الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في قوله : ( ولما كثر اختلاف الناس في مسائل الدين ، وكثر تفرقهم ، كثر بسبب ذلك تباغضهم وتلاعنهم ، وكل منهم يظهر أنه يبغض لله ، وقد يكون في نفس الأمر معذوراً ، وقد لا يكون معذوراً ، بل يكون متبعاً لهواه مقصراً في البحث عن معرفة ما يبغض عليه ، فإن كثيراً من البغض إنما يقع لمخالفة متبوع يظن أنه لا يقول إلا الحق ، وهذا الظن خطأ قطعاً ، وإن أريد أنه لا يقول إلا الحق فيما خولف فيه . وهذا الظن قد يخطئ ويصيب . وقد يكون الحامل على الميل إليه مجرّد الهوى والألفة، أو العبادة، وكل هذا يقدح في أن يكون هذا البغض لله .فالواجب على المؤمن أن ينصح لنفسه ، ويتحرز في هذا غاية التحرز . وما أشكل منه فلا يدخل نفسه فيه خشية أن يقع فيما نهى عنه من البغض المحرّم. وههنا أمر خفي ينبغي التفطن له، وهو أن كثيراً من أئمة الدين قد يقول قولاً مرجوحاً ، ويكون مجتهداً فيه مأجوراً على اجتهاده فيه . موضوعاً عنه خطؤه فيه، ولا يكون المنتصر لمقالته تلك بمنزلته في هذه الدرجة ، لأنه قد لا ينتصر لهذا القول إلا لكون متبوعه قد قاله ، بحيث لو أنه قد قاله غيره من أئمة الدين لما قبله ، ولا انتصر له، ولا والى من يوافقه ، ولا عادى من يخالفه ، ولا هو مع هذا يظن أنه إنما انتصر للحق بمنزلة متبوعه . وليس كذلك ، فإن متبوعه إنما كان قصده الانتصار للحق، وإن أخطأ في اجتهاده . وأما هذا التابع فقد شاب انتصاره لما يظنه أنه الحق، إرادة علو متبوعه ، وظهور كلمته ، وأنه لا ينسب إلى الخطأ ، وهذه دسيسة تقدح في قصده الانتصار للحق ، فافهم هذا فإنه مهم عظيم )


 أحسنت يا شيخ
لعل الناس تفهم ما أوضحته
فالكثير قد ينصر أو (يتصلب كاصطلاح الباتنى) للرأي المرجوح والراجح في مذهبه كشرب المسكر من غير العنب عند الأحناف وإتيان النساء في الموضع المحرم عند بعض المالكية

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

> أختي الفاضلة / لعلّ الأخ الكريم يقصد تنبيهك إلى ما قرره الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في قوله : ( ولما كثر اختلاف الناس في مسائل الدين ، وكثر تفرقهم ، كثر بسبب ذلك تباغضهم وتلاعنهم ، وكل منهم يظهر أنه يبغض لله ، وقد يكون في نفس الأمر معذوراً ، وقد لا يكون معذوراً ، بل يكون متبعاً لهواه مقصراً في البحث عن معرفة ما يبغض عليه ، فإن كثيراً من البغض إنما يقع لمخالفة متبوع يظن أنه لا يقول إلا الحق ، وهذا الظن خطأ قطعاً ، وإن أريد أنه لا يقول إلا الحق فيما خولف فيه . وهذا الظن قد يخطئ ويصيب . وقد يكون الحامل على الميل إليه مجرّد الهوى والألفة، أو العبادة، وكل هذا يقدح في أن يكون هذا البغض لله .فالواجب على المؤمن أن ينصح لنفسه ، ويتحرز في هذا غاية التحرز . وما أشكل منه فلا يدخل نفسه فيه خشية أن يقع فيما نهى عنه من البغض المحرّم. وههنا أمر خفي ينبغي التفطن له، وهو أن كثيراً من أئمة الدين قد يقول قولاً مرجوحاً ، ويكون مجتهداً فيه مأجوراً على اجتهاده فيه . موضوعاً عنه خطؤه فيه، ولا يكون المنتصر لمقالته تلك بمنزلته في هذه الدرجة ، لأنه قد لا ينتصر لهذا القول إلا لكون متبوعه قد قاله ، بحيث لو أنه قد قاله غيره من أئمة الدين لما قبله ، ولا انتصر له، ولا والى من يوافقه ، ولا عادى من يخالفه ، ولا هو مع هذا يظن أنه إنما انتصر للحق بمنزلة متبوعه . وليس كذلك ، فإن متبوعه إنما كان قصده الانتصار للحق، وإن أخطأ في اجتهاده . وأما هذا التابع فقد شاب انتصاره لما يظنه أنه الحق، إرادة علو متبوعه ، وظهور كلمته ، وأنه لا ينسب إلى الخطأ ، وهذه دسيسة تقدح في قصده الانتصار للحق ، فافهم هذا فإنه مهم عظيم )



بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم فقد وفيت و أتيت بنكتة هذا الموضوع.

----------


## جمانة انس

> أختي الفاضلة / لعلّ الأخ الكريم يقصد تنبيهك إلى ما قرره الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي رحمه الله في قوله : ( ولما كثر اختلاف الناس في مسائل الدين ، وكثر تفرقهم ، كثر بسبب ذلك تباغضهم وتلاعنهم ، وكل منهم يظهر أنه يبغض لله ، وقد يكون في نفس الأمر معذوراً ، وقد لا يكون معذوراً ، بل يكون متبعاً لهواه مقصراً في البحث عن معرفة ما يبغض عليه ، فإن كثيراً من البغض إنما يقع لمخالفة متبوع يظن أنه لا يقول إلا الحق ، وهذا الظن خطأ قطعاً ، وإن أريد أنه لا يقول إلا الحق فيما خولف فيه . وهذا الظن قد يخطئ ويصيب . وقد يكون الحامل على الميل إليه مجرّد الهوى والألفة، أو العبادة، وكل هذا يقدح في أن يكون هذا البغض لله .فالواجب على المؤمن أن ينصح لنفسه ، ويتحرز في هذا غاية التحرز . وما أشكل منه فلا يدخل نفسه فيه خشية أن يقع فيما نهى عنه من البغض المحرّم. وههنا أمر خفي ينبغي التفطن له، وهو أن كثيراً من أئمة الدين قد يقول قولاً مرجوحاً ، ويكون مجتهداً فيه مأجوراً على اجتهاده فيه . موضوعاً عنه خطؤه فيه، ولا يكون المنتصر لمقالته تلك بمنزلته في هذه الدرجة ، لأنه قد لا ينتصر لهذا القول إلا لكون متبوعه قد قاله ، بحيث لو أنه قد قاله غيره من أئمة الدين لما قبله ، ولا انتصر له، ولا والى من يوافقه ، ولا عادى من يخالفه ، ولا هو مع هذا يظن أنه إنما انتصر للحق بمنزلة متبوعه . وليس كذلك ، فإن متبوعه إنما كان قصده الانتصار للحق، وإن أخطأ في اجتهاده . وأما هذا التابع فقد شاب انتصاره لما يظنه أنه الحق، إرادة علو متبوعه ، وظهور كلمته ، وأنه لا ينسب إلى الخطأ ، وهذه دسيسة تقدح في قصده الانتصار للحق ، فافهم هذا فإنه مهم عظيم )


بارك الله فيك
لكن هذا لا يبرر 
رميهم بما رمى 
فهي كلمة كبيرة  في منظار اهل الدقة

----------


## جمانة انس

> فمستعد لمباهلتهم .


للاسف ان ينطق بهذا في الحوار الفقهي
المباهلة تكون مع الكافرين المعاندين
هل يوجد تعصب اكثر من هذا
-----
نسأل الله برحمته و عفوه وتو فيقه
ان يأخذ بأيدي جميع البا حثين وجميع المسلمين 
الى الصراط المستقيم والى الصواب الذي يحب و ير ضى
وان يحفظنا من شر انفسنا و من شر ما خلق انه قوي عز يز

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الإخوة الأفاضل كتبتم كلاما كثيرا أحاول أن أعقب على بعض ما جاء فيه:
> وقبل ذلك أحب أن أنبه إلى أن الشيخ عيد عباسي ذكر في تعريفه للتعصب أنه مخالفة الدليل عند ظهوره
> وقد ذكر ذلك في مقدمة الموضوع
> وكل ما جاء في الموضوع هو رد على هذا التعريف
> وقد قدم الأستاذ أبو سعيد تعاريف للتعصب، حتى من الناحية النفسية عند أهل الاختصاص


يا أيها الأخ الفاضل 

تعقيبي على هذه الجزئية أعدته ثلاث مرات ، قلت أنا لا أعرف كتاب الشيخ عيد عباسي ، فكان ينبغي أن ينقل لنا الأخ في بحثه القيم التعريف في سياقه من الكتاب ويحيل عليه بحيث يكون من حقي أنا كقارئ أن أقول نعم والله صدق فهم الأخ لكلام الشيخ أو أن أقول لا والله الشيخ لم يقصد هذا 

وهذا نقد لأسلوب عرض المعلومة وهو في نظري نقد بناء لن يخسر الأخ شيء بفعله ذلك بالعكس يكتسب البحث قيمة أكبر وهو أصلا قيم 
ثم ما المشكلة في تعريف التعصب بمخالفة الدليل عند ظهوره ؟ حتى المذهبية لا ينبغي لها أن تخالف الدليل عند ظهوره فحتى علماء المذهب الواحد اختلفوا وهذا الخلاف عائد لظهور الدليل أو فلنقل لطريقة النظر للدليل، أليس كذلك؟ لهذا أرغب في معرفة السياق لكي أفهم هل اقتصر كلام الشيخ عيد عباسي على هذا أم لا 
فكلام الأخ في بحثه القيم مفاده أن الصلابة في المذهب هو التمسك بما رآه واضحا باعتبار الدليل وليس باعتبار شخص العالم القائل به أليس كذلك؟ إذا ما الإشكال ؟





> فأرجو من الأخت الفاضلة أن تعيد قراءة الموضوع مرة أخرى، فأنا أقرأه إلى الآن أكثر من عشرين مرة ولم أمل، بل في كل مرة ألمس فيه نضج، ومادة علمية أخشى أن تستولي عليها عصابات السرقات العلمية.
> فتحديد مفهوم التعصب يوفر عليها كثير عناء
> وقد قال أحد الباحثين ممن شاركنا موضوعنا، أن اللامذهبية لو فهموا جيدا تعريف التعصب لما سمعنا منهم أثناء النقاش حديثا عن التعصب
> وأنا أوافق الأخ أبو سعيد في تعريفه للمذهبية


بارك الله فيكم إذا أردت نقاشي فلا تحاسبني على قول غيري وأنا في انتظار إذن الأخ صاحب البحث لأمر على البحث ككل بنقد موضوعي وهذا النقد يستلزم اعادة القراءة مرات ومرات
وأكرر أنا لا أخالف الأخ في تعريف المذهبية لكني طلبت منكم شرح مختصر لما تظن أن اللامذهبيين لا يفهمونه على أن يكون ذلك المختصر بألفاظ غير مشتبهة 



> وأجد نفسي أوافقه أكثر عندما عبر عن الفروق بينها وبين اللامذهبية في موقفهما من التجارب السابقة.


هناك سؤال مهم طرحته خلال كلامي أرجو الحصول على إجابات




> والذي أحييه فيك أم عبد الرحمن أنك على الأقل قلت بالحرف الواحد أن الشيخ الأباني هو إمام اللامذهبية في العصر
> على الأقل أنت توافقين في ذلك، وليس كبعض إخواننا مازالوا لم يستسيغوا ذلك


حياك الله لكن تعريف إمام اللامذهبية عندي ليس مثل الذي ذكرت فيما يلي ذلك ، أنا أقول الألباني إمام اللا مذهبية كما كان ابن القيم إمام اللامذهبية مع شيخه ابن تيمية في عصرهما ، يعني هو أحيا هذه الدعوة من جديد بعد أن ماتت لأسباب عديدة وليس معنى ذلك أننا نتبعه في كل قول وإلا فكثير من اللا مذهبيين يخالفونه مثلا في حكم النقاب وحكم الذهب المحلق وغير ذلك ، ثم إن الشيخ ابن العثيمين والشيخ ابن باز أيضا لا مذهبيين رغم أن أصولهم حنبلية 



> أما قولك أن اللامذهبية لهم سلف
> فنعم، سلفهم الإمام ابن حزم الذي أثار كلامه سخطا عند معاصريه، ليس المتعصبة منهم فقط، وربما سمعت أن كتبه أحرقت، وأتلفت رحمه الله


أنا قلت لهم سلف ونقلت قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه فلماذا نسبت اللامذهبية لابن حزم؟ ولم تنسبها لابن عباس؟ 

ابن عباس إمام وأبو بكر وعمر إمامين فهو رفض أن الناس يقلدون أبا بكر وعمر في كل شيء وأن يعارضوا كلام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلام أي منهما فهل يقال أنه غمط أيهما حقه ؟ أو أنه رفض التقفه عليهما ؟



> وسأحاول التعليق على ما تفضلت، لأني أرى أنكم أثرتم نقاطا كثيرة


نعم أرجو ذلك وأرجو ألا تهمل أي نقطة بارك الله فيك بل أجب عن كل حرف كتبته تفصيلا 



> وأدعوك أن تتأملي كلام أحد الإخوة المعارضين حين قال:


أرجو أن تحاسبني على كلامي ولا كلام غيري خاصة أنني سجلت استيائي من أسلوب الحوار ولا أخص أحد دون أحد فلا تنكر أن لكل من الفريقين كلمات جارحة وأسلوب هجومي وأنا أرفض هذا الأسلوب طبعا فرجاء إن كنت تجد أنني أنصفت في الحوار فناقش كلامي ولا تستشهد بكلام غيري على كلامي ولا تلجأ إلى الأحكام المسبقة في ردك عليّ 





> وأرجو أن لا تقولي لنا لم تفهموا كلام الشيخ
> مع العلم أن هذا الشيخ من أكبر دعاة اللامذهبية في بلاد المغرب الأقصى، ويقول: يجب أن نعود إلى الكتاب والسنة،



بارك الله فيك أنا لا أعرف هذا الشيخ الذي تتحدث عنه والذي تقول أنه من أكبر دعاة اللامذهبية ، لكن أقول لك لو رأيت له كلام غير سائغ سأقول لك بكل انصاف كلامه غير منضبط لكذا وكذا ، وليس هناك أحد معصوم 

والكلام الذي نقلته لم أفهمه أصلا فهو فيه اضطراب في السياق لا أدري لماذا ؟ لكن انقل لنا كلام كبار العلماء المعتبرين ونناقشه ، انقل لنا كلام الألباني مثلا أو ابن العثيمين أو ابن باز في اللامذهبية واتباع الدليل ولنر هل في كلامهم اهدار لكلام العلماء؟ يعني الألباني رحمه الله نقل في مقدمة صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلام ممتع جدا للأئمة الأربعة في اللامذهبية هل قرأته من قبل أيها الأخ الفاضل أم أنقله لك؟ 




> إلا أني أتحدى كل متعصب له أن يأتيني بقول خالف فيه الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله





> اللهم إلا القليل


طبعا هذا كلام غريب أيها الفاضل ، الشيخ الألباني له مثلا صفة صلاة النبي والشيخ ابن باز له كتاب بنفس العنوان والشيخ ابن العثيمين كذلك ، وأي واحد لا مذهبي ممكن يقرأ الثلاث كتب ويأخذ ما يراه أقرب للصواب من وجهة نظره وثلاثتهم مأجورون إن شاء الله لكن ليس ثلاثتهم على صواب 

كما أننا كثيرا ما نأخذ بتصحيح أو تضعيف للشيخ الوادعي أو الشيخ أحمد شاكرمثلا خالف فيه الشيخ الألباني ، 

بل لو استمعت لأشرطة سلسلة الهدى والنور ستجد تلامذة الشيخ يناقشونه ويعارضونه وسمعت بأذني هاتين طالب صمم على وجهة نظره في مسألة الزيادة مقابل التقسيط ورفض استكمال النقاش مع الشيخ وطالب أخر لأنه غير مستحضر للحجج فلم يطرده الشيخ من المجلس.

يعني الموضوع ليس كما تظن فقليل من الإنصاف أيها الأخ الفاضل وكما ذكرت لك من يخالف أحد الأئمة فلابد أنه سينتقل لقول أحد الأئمة الأخرين ولا ينبغي أن نعده متعد على الإمام أليس كذلك؟ 
فأنا لم أقل إنه إمام اللا مذهبية بمعنى أننا نتبعه ونسلم له سبحان الله أنامر الناس بالبر وننسى أنفسنا ؟؟ 




> من أجل ذلك قالت لك أستاذتك المذهبية أن اللامذهبيون مهما ادعوا اتباع الكتاب والسنة، فإنهم مذهبيون في الأخير، ومتعصبون أكثر من متعصبة المذاهب.


طيب أنا أوضحت وجهة نظري التي ظننت أن اللامذهبية غير مفهومة بسببها ، لكن أنتظر أن توضح وجهة نظرك التي تظن أن المذهبية غير مفهومة بسببها 

ثم كما أنك تدعوا اللامذهبيين ألا يحاكموا المذهبيين بناء على أقوال وأفعال المتعصبة منهم ينبغي أن تنصف ولا تحاكم اللامذهبيين أيضا بأقوال وأفعال بعض المتعصبة منهم فليس كل من تحدث صدق وليس كل من قال قولا سلمنا له هكذا بغير ترو في الحكم 

وأنا نقلت من هدية الأخ الفاضل من الجزائر من كلام الشيخ الألباني انتقاده للشباب الذي يفتون بغير علم ولا بحث في كتب الفقه والحديث يعني الشيخ الألباني صاحب دعوة اللامذهبية في هذا العصر يقول للشباب لابد من الرجوع لكتب الفقه والحديث فكيف تقول أن اللامذهبية تزعم عدم التجربة السابقة؟

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> لكن ونتيجة لعوامل جغرافية وسياسية ومادية ومخابراتية خرج الكثير من السلفيين عن هذا النهج وصاروا مذهبيين أقحاح وتجد هذا عند المنتسبين للسلفية في مصر (الإسكندرية أتباع المقدم)




سامحك الله هل يقال هذا عن الشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم ؟ ما علاقة هذا بالحوار سامحك الله وأنا لا أدافع عنه لأني من أتباعه بل أنا لستُ من أتباعه المزعومين لأن الشيخ ليس له أتباع بهذا المفهوم 
فسامحك الله أيها الأخ الفاضل 
السلفية الحقة لا تتبادل الاتهامات ولا تجرح العلماء المعتبرين غفر الله لنا ولكم ، الشيخ الذي لمزته غفر الله لنا ولكم ، يسميه كثير من كبار أهل العلم محمد ابن إسماعيل البخاري لسعة علمه ودقته حفظه الله ، وأشرطته وكتبه تشهد له بارك الله في علمه وعمره عاش يدافع عن السنة وعن اتباع السلف نسأل الله أن يقبضه غير فاتن ولا مفتون .
يكفي كتابه حرمة أهل العلم عَلَما على علمه ، يكفي كتابه عودة الحجاب عَلَما على علمه 

لو سمعت كلامه وعرفته لما قلت هذا أبدا شيخ ورع تقي جمع بين العلم والعمل نحسبه ولا نزكي على الله أحد اللهم اغفر للشيخ المقدم وطلاب العلم المحبين لأهل السنة العاملين بهدي السلف الصالح.
اللهم بارك للشيخ المقدم في عمره وأهله وماله اللهم اجزه عن كل مسلم سمع كلامه وعمل به خير الجزاء.

اللهم طهر قلوبنا وألسنتا اللهم قنا الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن .

سامحك الله سامحك الله

لعل الأخ الفاضل الذي عقب على كلامي يفهم الآن لماذا كررت عليه أن يحاسبني على كلامي لا على كلام غيري

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

جزاكم الله خيرا
أظن أن الملف الذي أرفقته في مشاركة سابقة لم يظهر
لذلك سأعاود المحاولة، وأتمنى أن تنجح.
والذي حاولت التعقيب فيه على ما أورده أحمد عيد من أدلة

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الأخت الفاضلة: أم عبد الرحمن السلفية
جلست البارحة أمام الجهاز لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات
أقرأ ما تفضلتم به، وما كتبه الإخوة الأفاضل
وحاولت التعقيب على كل كلمة ذكرت في مشاركتكم
وكنت مستعدا لمناقشة ذلك
لكن بعد أن فتحت صفحة الموضوع، وجدت أن الحوار قد استمر بينكم، وتفاعل الإخوة جزاهم الله خيرا معكم
.....................
من أجل ذلك نسيت أمر التعليق، وأحببت أن ترتب هذه المشاركات، وتسير وفق منهج معين، إذا أراد الإخوة طبعا
لأن الجهود قد تضيع بعد التداخل
وعليه، وبعد أن ذيلتم مشاركاتكم السابقة، بقولكم:



> اسمح لنا أخانا الفاضل -إن شئت - أن نمر على باقي  البحث بالنقد البناء - في ضوء المعلومة السابقة التي أوضحتموها لنا - لعلنا  وإياكم أن نستفيد فإن رأيتم أن نفعل فعلنا وإلا فالبحث بحثكم وليس من حقنا  أن نعتدي بالنقد بدون إذنكم



فهذا ما أبحث عنه
إن شئتم جزأتم الموضوع
وقرأتم ما بين السطور
ويعينكم باقي الإخوة
فتكون المناقشة في صلب الموضوع
ويستفيد الجميع
جزاكم الله خيرا
................
مع العلم/ فإن التعقيب على كلامكم عندي بصيغة وورد، إن شئت أطلعتك عليه
إلا أني أفضل أن تتركي ذلك للمناقشة الفعلية لما في الموضوع، فذلك خير.
ولك الاختيار.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

السلام عليكم 

إن شاء الله أمر على البحث بالنقد يوم الثلاثاء القادم لظرف عارض والله المستعان 

بالنسبة لردكم أحب أن أطلع عليه طبعا ففيه بالتأكيد فائدة ويمكن نسخه بدل رفعه على فايل ورد بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

*بارك الله في الجميع
خرج النقاش عن مساره كثيرا
وأغلب الكلام كان في غير محل النزاع
وتم غلق الموضوع بناء على ذلك
وسيفتح الموضوع فقط ليكتب فيه كل من:
 الأخ (أبو سعيد الباتني) والأخت (أم عبد الرحمن السلفية) 
ما عندهم ثم يغلق
وأعتذر للجميع من هذا الإجراء
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى
*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> ضرورة التمييز بين:  
> 
> الصلابة في المذهب/ والتعصُّب المذهبي. 
> لا شكّ أنّ كلمة (التعصُّب) ليست غَرِيبة على طالب العلم...
> فهي لَفظَة تَداوَلها العام والخاص...
> وتحضُر بِقوَّة في المحاورات الفِقهية، والفضاءات العِلمية... 
> حتّى أنّ بعضهم مِمَّن ضَعُفت حُجَّته، اختارها سِلاحاً، يُشهِره في وجه مُناظِره، وخاتمة يُنهي بها رُدوده الهزيلة.


 جزاك الله خيرا كلام نحسبه منضبط إن شاء الله




> وقد عدَّها بعضهم بأنّها (بِدعة)...وأنّها الاِبن المشؤوم للمذاهب الفقهية.. 
> وألّف كتاباً..انتهى فيه أنّ: الوسيلة الناجعة للقضاء على التعصُّب المذهبي هي:
> التخلُّص...والتح  ر من المذاهب الفقهية (!)، وأعطى بديلا..هو: الأخذ مباشرة من الكتاب والسنَّة !!


سبق أن علقت على هذه الجزئية وأقول إن الانصاف العلمي يتطلب نقلا لما ورد في الكتاب في سياق مفهوم ومن ثم يتيح لي كقارئ أن أحكم على ما ورد وأثار حفيظة الكاتب.

لأني كطالبة علم درست على المذهبييت واللا مذهبيين وفضلت طريقة اللا مذهبيين - بصورة شخصية - أجد نفسي لم أسمع هذا الكلام من أي من الفريقين.



> ولا شكَّ أنّ هذه النتيجة عليها جُملَة ملاحظات..
> ومناقشَتُها تتطلَّب الوُقوف على مقدِّماتها التّي كَوَّنتها...........


إذا البحث مبني على هذه المقدمة فلابد من توضيحها أتم التوضيح. 



> ويُعتبر تعريف (التعصُّب)/ المقدِّمة الأولى التي انطلق منها للوصول إلى نتيجته. 
> فمن ينظر إلى التعصب على أساس أنَّه: (مخالفة الدليل).
> لا شك أنّه سيربط بينه وبين التمذهب...خصوصاً وأنَّه علِم بما لا يدع شك أن التمذهب يؤدي إلى مخالفة الكثير من الأحاديث.


أيها الكاتب الفاضل ، هذا الكلام تهمة تلقيها على المذهبيين بغير قصد منك ، فكونك تقول أن المذهبيين يخالفون الدليل ويخالفون الحديث الصحيح فهذه كارثة لأن هذا مما لا يسوغ أصلا ، وفي حد علمي أن علماء المذاهب خرجوا عن أقوال أئمتهم لكي يوافقوا الدليل في نظرهم ، 
ولا يمكن أن نقول أن كل أقوال عالم بعينه صحيحة بلا أخطاء لأن لا أحد معصوم ، إذا العالم قد يرد عليه الخطأ والصواب وبالتالي فهو يخطئ ويصيب لكن الفرق بين العالم وغيره أن العالم مأجور على كل حال .
ولهذا تجد في المذهب الواحد القولين والثلاثة . 
ولا تخلو فئة من المذهبيين واللا مذهبيين من متعصبة فكل صنف من الناس فيه الغالي والمفرط والوسط ، هذه العبارة أقولها صدقا واحقاقا للحق لأني رأيت من كل الأشكال ولله الحمد رأيت لا مذهبيين يهتفون كتاب وسنة ثم يمسكون عرى شيخ واحد لا يحيدون عنه أخطأ أو أصاب ، ورأيت لا مذهبيين يهتفون كتاب وسنة والأدلة ثم يأخذون من كل عالم ما وافق هواهم...الخ
فإذا كنت تريد الذب عن المذهبية فلابد من الانصاف ونحن معك نذب عن المذهبية كأسلوب دراسة ، ونذب عن أئمة المذاهب وعلماء المذاهب كلهم ، ولا ننفي أيضا أن في المذهبيين متعصبة لعالم بعينه بغير أدلة لا لشيء إلا أنهم وجدوا أهلهم على هذا المذهب وعلى اتباع هذا العالم. 
:فلو أنك قلت ذلك بعبارة مثل : ولا شك أن المذهبية في المجمل لاتخالف الدليل ولكن البعض يظن هذا فيربط بينها وبين التعصب ، أو مثلا تقول ، ولا شك أن المذهب الواحد فية عدة أقوال مما يعني أن علماء المذهب قد يخالفون بعضهم البعض اتباعا للدليل ، وهذا يعني اهتماهم باتباع الدليل وليس مجرد التعصب للمذهب .....الخ أو أي عبارة ليس فيها ايهام الصاق التهمة بالمذهبيين هكذا  




> ومن أجل ذلك...أصبح بعض من يشتَغِل بالعلم الشرعي يعتقد أنّ ثمَة ارتباط بين الأمرين، لذلك تجد أكثرهم إذا أراد أن يقول أنّه من مذهب فلان، راح يضيف بأنّه ليس من المتعصبين له !!.



يعني وماذا في ذلك؟ أنا اليوم أقول أنا سلفية ولكني لا أتعصب لفلان وفلان ولست متعصبة لفلان وفلان ممن اشتهر طلابه بالتعصب له ، مع حبهم والثناء عليهم .
يعني دفع التهمة عن الذات ليس عيبا فكما قلت لكم يوجد مذهبيين متعصبيين ويوجد لا مذهبيين أيضا متعصبيين .
......


> وجدت لأحدهم خُطبة مُفرَغة في بعض المنتديات في مناقب الإمام مالك رحمه الله استفتحها بقوله:
> "حديثنا عن العلماء ليس تعصبًا لأحد منهم !!، فكل إنسان يُؤخذ منهويُردّ إلا المعصوم".


ربما كان الشخص لديه مبرر قوي لقولها وعامة كلامه في نظري ليس محل انتقاد  




> ولأنّي - والحمد لله- جُبِلت على حبِّ التطلع والفضول...
> فإنّي حاولت أن أُسطِّر بحثاً أُقرِّر فيه بعض الفروق القائمة بين اللفظين
> عسى أن أستفيد به وإخواني في تحديد الاصطلاح...
> 
> وأحببت بدايةً أن أَضَع تعريفاً لمصطلح التعصُّب..
> ثم تعريفا آخر لـ: (الصلابة في المذهب)
> بعدها أَضَع الفروق التي تمَّ جمعها
> ثم:
> *أحببت أن أذّيِّل البحث بذكر بعض التصرفات التّي لا يصلح أن يُوصف صاحبها بالتعصب.* 
> *راجيا من الله عز وجل التوفيق والسداد.*


وفقك الله نتابع البحث والله المستعان.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

*قبل أن أستكمل جاءتني فكرة* 

*أنه ربما نكون جميعا - وأنا أيضا - عندنا مفهوم المذهبية واللا مذهبية خطأ* 

*فمثلا لو قلنا أن المذهبية هي دراسة الفقه وفقا لمذهب مع موافقة الدليل ومخالفة المذهب حال تبين الدليل ، فالشيخ ابن عثيمين والشيخ ابن باز رحمهما الله تعالى مذهبيين غير متعصبيين.* 

*وإن قلنا أن المذهبية هي اتباع مذهب معين لا يحيد عنه فهما رحمهما الله لا مذهبيين.* 

*يعني لو تضمنت مقدمة البحث تعريف للمذهبية واللا مذهبية يكون حسن في رأيي* 

*[**quote**]* 

*التعصُّب لغة: الاستقواء، والمحاماة، والمدافعة.*
*قال ابن منظور في (لسان العرب):*
*التعصب: من العصبية، وهي: "أن يدعو الرجل إلى* *نُصرَة عَصبتِه،** والتألُّب معهم، على من يُنَاوِءهم، ظالمين كانوا أو مظلومين".*

*أما في الاصطلاح فهو:* 
*"انحياز لشيءٍ، والدفاع عنه* *دون مبرر معقول**".*
*ويُعبِّر عنه علماء النفس بأنّه:* 
*" نوع من الانحياز، والدفاع عن مسألة* *تحت** تأثير العواطف**".*
*ويصفونه بأنَّه وضع غير طبيعي، يتكوَّن ويتَرَاكم، فيتحكَّم في سلوك الإنسان كنوع من الانتقام وإشاعة الأذى للطرف المخالف.*
*[/**quote**]* 

*لو وضعت مصدر التعريف الاصطلاحي يكون شيء جيد للبحث ، وإن كان لي تحفظ بسيط على أخذ التعريف من كتب علم النفس ، فطبقا لتعريفهم المطلق بدون قيود قد يطلق على المسلمين متعصبيين وهذا ديدنهم والله أعلم* 

*يعني هذا مجرد رأي أنا مترددة فيه في الواقع*
*



 
أمّا الصلابة في المذهب
فهي وصف لمن كان تابعاً لمذهب إمام معين، وأصبح صلبا فيه، ثابتاً على قواعده، منافحا عن اختياراته. 

فهي: انحياز لشيء والدفاع عنه انطلاقاً من مُعطيات موضوعية واقعية.


*

هنا لدي إشكال
هو منافحا عن اختياراته بناء على منطلقات ومعطيات واقعية ماهي هذه المعطيات ؟

طيب بالنسبة لي هذه العبارة غير واضحة ، يعني لو ذكرتم هذه المعطيات الواقعية والموضوعية فقلتم مثلا ،" أن الصلب في مذهبه تبين له دليل إمامه فاختاره ونافح عنه وهذه معطيات موضوعية واقعية " أو مثلا قلتم : " الصلب في المذهب تشبع بأصول مذهبه عن قناعة أنها توافق الدليل الشرعي فصار ينافح عن الفروع في المذهب بناء على أصوله وهذه معطيات واقعية تخرج هذا العالم عن حد التعصب إلى حد الصلابة"

أو أي عبارة أخرى توضح المعطيات الموضوعية التي ذكرتها وإلا فإن إبهام هذه المعطيات يجعلها غير مفهومة.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الفرق الأوّل:
> 
> أنّ الصَلابة في المذهب/ تحمل صَاحِبها أن يعتقد أنّ: 
> قوله صحيح يحتمل الخطأ، وأنّ قول غيره خطأ يحتمل الصواب. 
> أمّا المتعصِّب/ فإنّه يرى: 
> أنّ قوله حقٌُّ وصواب، وقول غيره خطأ وباطل.
> ...... -والفرق واضح بينهما-: 
> إذ من يعتقد صِحَّة قوله، ويحتمل وجود الخطأ فيه يكون مستعِدًا لمناقشة غيره. 
> من أجل ذلك كان الشّافعي وهو صاحب هذه المقولة يُنَاظِر أقرانه، ويبحث عن الحق عِندهم.  
> ...


 
كلام طيب بارك الله فيكم لا تعليق عندنا عليه سوى الدعاء لكم 
 فهو كلام منصف سديد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الفرق الثاني:
> 
> أنّ الصلابة في المذهب تجعل صاحبها يعتقد أنّ أتباع المذاهب السُنيِّة الأخرى، التّي خالفته في بعض المسائل الظنية إخواناً له، خالفوه في حُكمِها لأنّهم نَظَروا إلى هذه المسائل من زوايا أخرى، وصَحَّت عندهم بتطبيق قواعد وأصول لها حظٌّ من النظر.
> 
> 
> أمّا المتعصِّب/ قد: 
> 
> 
> يبلغ به الأمر أن يرى أنّ أتباع المذاهب الأخرى في الأقوال المخالفة له (هلكى)، و(على ضلال)، و(أصحاب بِدع)، وربما أخرجهم من المِلَّة.
> ...





كلام طيب بارك الله فيك 

وهذه الفقرة بالذات يظهر انصافك فأنت استدللت بمواقف من أناس مذهبيين وأنكرت عليهم وهذا يدل على عدم التعصب 







> ملاحظة:





> إن كان إلحاق المخالف بأهل الكتاب في طريقة التعامل من آثار التعصب 
> 
> 
> فإنّ إلحاقه - أيضا- بأهل البِدع لمخالفته في مسائل ظنِّية: أثر من آثار التعصُّب أيضاً.
> 
> 
> ومثاله، ما يقوله بعض الدُعاة أنّ:





> "الدرس الراتب قبل خطبة الجمعة لا يفعله من أئمة المساجد عندنا إلاّ أهل البِدع منهم !!".


نوافقك في هذه مع إضافة بسيطة
أنه ممكن العالم يقول هذا الفعل بدعة - رغم أنها مثلا مسألة خلافية - لكن الخطأ في رمي الفاعل بالابتداع والضلال والدعاء عليه بالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور.

فطبيعي جدا لو أنني عالم ولي اجتهاد ورأيت أن هذا الفعل ليس عليه دليل - في نظري- من الكتاب والسنة فمن المنطقي أني سأسميه بدعة وأنكر على الفاعل .
وهذا يظهر في أقوال كثير من العلماء فيقولون مثلا هذه بدعة وهذا لا يجوز وهذا حرام رغم أن هناك خلاف لكن هم يذكرون رأيهم في الفعل .

يظهر لي أنك تعترض على أسلوب البعض الذين جعلوا همهم تبديع فلان وتفسيق فلان بالأعيان حتى صار كل العلماء في نظرهم ضالين مضلين مبتدعة فساق جهلاء خارجين على الجادة والمنهج.

فلو أنك جعلت جملة إضافية فتقول مثلا :" للعالم أن يصف الفعل بالبدعة ولكن التعصب أن يرمي بها كل من وقع فيها " أو مثلا تقول:" ورغم الخلاف فيمكن للعالم أن يسمي الفعل الذي يراه على غير هدي السنة : بدعة ، لكن لا ينبغي للطالب الذي سمع من العالم  أن يوقع اسم المبتدع على كل من وقع في البدعة فلهذا ضوابط ليس محلها بحثنا "...الخ أو أي جملة يعني ترونها مناسبة تؤدي هذا المعنى لو كنتم توافقونا فيه.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الفرق الثّالث:
> 
> أنّ الصَلب في المذهب، يكون متعبِّدا بقول إمامه في المسألة مع: 
> 
> 
> عِلمه بدليل الإمام، وبِطريقة استدلاله 
> 
> 
> فيكون بعدها مستعِدًا أن يدافع، وينافح عمَّا اعتقده، كما يفعل إِمَامه.
> ...



طيب لماذا لا نقول :" الصلب في مذهبه تبنى قول إمامه لقناعته بالدليل وظنه أن هذا الفهم أقرب للصواب" ؟

هذه العبارة السابقة أجدها تؤدي نفس المعنى الذي فهمته منكم لكن تقديم كلمة الدليل وقناعة الشخص بالدليل يسكن حفيظة وثورة البعض تجاه البحث وليس المطلوب إثارة العداوة بقدر ما هو مطلوب من التأليف والتآخي

فإن القارئ سيأخذ كلمتك : "يتعبد بقول الإمام" ويثور ويغضب ظنا منه أنك جعلت قول الإمام واجب الطاعة ومتبوعا ويتعبد به ، وبناء على مجمل البحث أظن أن ليس هذا مقصودكم ، بل أظن مقصودك أن قول الإمام واسطة لفهم الحق بالنسبة للطالب وأنه استخدمه ليفهم المقصود من النص ، واقتنع الطالب بهذا الفهم فأخذ به وعمل به وبالتالي من حقه أن يدافع عنه وهكذا يكون صلبا في مذهبه.

مقصدي أن اللفظ موحي وقد يكون سبب استفزاز للبعض وثق أبها الأخ الفاضل أن اللا مذهبيين والمذهبيين كلاهما يقولان كتاب وسنة بفهم السلف ، فلو أنك استخدمت لفظ " فهم الإمام " وأنه "واسطة بين الطالب وفهم النص" لوافقك اللا مذهبيون ولما عارضك أحد فالخلاف لفظي فكن مريحا للقارئ وخاطب الناس بما يعرفون مادام هذا لا يخالف مذهبك.



> أمّا المتعصِّب/ 
> 
> فيكتفي بتقليده دون بحثٍ عن دليله، فلا يعرف دليل القول الذّي انتحله، فضلاً عن أن يعرف قول مخالفه.
> 
> 
> .........



بارك الله فيك هذا يشرح الذي قبله طبعا لكن القارئ سيصدمه الكلمة السابقة فلن يقرأ ولن يفهم التالي ولن يجمع بينهما فقدم لكلامك

لكن هناك ملحوظة بسيطة : ماذا سنفعل بالعامي ؟ أليس العامي مقلد ؟ هل نلزمه بمعرفة الدليل ؟ طيب كيف ننتشله من التعصب إذا كان سيتبع قول العالم بغير معرفة دليل ؟
فكلامك في هذه الفقرة مشكل بالنسبة للعوام لأنه سيجعل كل العوام متعصبة فلو أضفت اقتراحا أو حلا لهذه المشكلة ولو في الهامش. أو مثلا ضف عبارة أن الحديث منصب على طالب العلم وبهذا لا نكون بحاجة للكلام عن العوام




> فإذا علمت ذلك: 
> 
> فلا يكن همك أخي الحبيب أن ترمي مناظِرك بالتعصُّب فَورَ أن تسمع أنّه قال بقول خالف فيه حديثًا (في اعتقادك طبعا !!)، قبل أن تعلم طريقة عرضِه للدليل، لأنّك قد تقع في التعصُّب وأنت تنهى عنه.




نصح جيد وهذا ينبغي أن يراعيه كل منصف طالب للحق 




> ومن أمثلة ذلك:
> 
> 
> أنّ أحدهم كَتَب فقرة مَلأَها بعلامات التعجُّب (!)، يُشنِّع على المالكية في إنكارهم لخيار المسجد، قال فيها: 
> 
> 
> "مازال!! المالكية!! المتأخرون(!) يتعصبون!!! لهذا القول (!) ولو كان مالكاً رحمه الله حيًّا وَوَصله الحديث لرجع عن قوله إلى قول النبي !!!....".
> 
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك هذه الآثار وما قبلها وددت لو نقلت لنا تصحيح أو تضعيف نسبته للعلماء فليس مجرد ورودها في الكتب دليل صحتها هذه ملحوظة.

الأخرى أن هذا الكلام الذي ذكرته عن مالك مشكل للبعض
فمالك هو القائل : "إنما أنا بشر أخطئ وأصيب فانظروا في رأيي فكل ما وافق الكتاب والسنة فخذوه وكل ما لم يوافق الكتاب والسنة فاتركوه" ذكره الألباني في مقدمة صفة الصلاة وصححه وذكر تخريجه.
وقال مالك أيضا :"قال ابن وهب سمعت مالكا سئل عن تخليل الأصابع في الوضوء فقال ليس ذلك على الناس ، قال فتركته حتى خف الناس فقلت له عندنا في ذلك سنة ، فقال وما هي ؟ قلت حدثنا الليث بن سعد وابن لهيعة وعمرو بن الحارث عن يزيد بن عمرو المعافري عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عن المستورد بن شداد القرشي قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدلك بخنصره ما بين أصابع رجليه" . فقال : إن هذا الحديث حسن ، وما سمعت به قط إلا الساعة ثم سمعته بعد ذلك يُسأل فيأمر بتخليل الأصابع" صححه الألباني قي مقدمة صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر تخريجه.

المقصود أن هذا الرد (مشعر للبعض) أن الإمام مالك رحمه الله رد الحديث هكذا ، وليس كذلك فإن معناه - لو صح -   أن الإمام مالك رحمه الله رده بعلم وهذا يعني أنه فهم منه خلاف الظاهر أو أن عنده حجة في النسخ أو .....أي شيء من الأسباب التي ذكرها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في كتابه رفع الملام عن الأئمة الأعلام

فاسمح لي أن أقول لكم أن هذا السياق قد يستفز البعض أيضا ومادام ليس هذا هو المطلوب فلا ينبغي سوقه بهذا الأسلوب

فإن المرء لا يكون فقيها كل الفقه حتى يكتم بعض ما يعلم مخافة سوء الفهم 
ولابد أن تحدث الناس بما يعرفون وما تألفه قلوبهم إذا أردت أن توصل لهم وجهة نظرك

مثال خارج الموضوع :
سمعت شيخا تحدث عن أخر فمدحه قائلا :" إذا تكلم لم يفهمه الناس لأنه كان يحمل علما أعلى من مستوى أفهامهم"
والله هذا سياق مدح ، لكن لما قرأته قلت أراد شيئا وبلغني منه شيئا أخر فهذا الكلام ذم لأن البليغ يفهمه العامة والعالم الراسخ يربي العوام على المسائل ويحدثهم بما يعرفون !
فربما كان هذا الكلام مدح لو قيل لبعض الناس لكن إذا قرأه البعض قد يظنونه ذم فلا ينبغي أن يقال الكلام هكذا على العام يسمعه كل من هب ودب .والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> الفرق الرابع:
> 
> أنّ الصَلب في مذهبه يرى أنّ إمامه بلغ درجة الاجتهاد المطلق، وفتح الله عليه، إلاّ أنّ الخطأ والزلل قد يقع منه، سواء كان ذلك:
> 
> 
> سهواً منه، أو لانفلات قاعدة فقهية، أو أصولية، أو لغوية أثناء تعامله مع النصوص التي يريد تنزيلها على الحوادث.
> 
> 
> ..........
> ...


كلام طيب ، ولكن ليس كل تخطئة مسألة نسبية طبعا ولكن المشكلة ليس في قولنا هذا خطأ هذا بدعة بل المشكلة هو رمي المخالف بالفسق والجهل والابتداع والله أعلم

وددت لو فصلت أكثر عبارة لابد أن تكون عندك قواعد يعني اجعلها فقرة وليست عبارة ووضح قليلا ما المقصود بها - مجرد رأي

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> تصرفات لا يصلح أن يُوصف صاحبها بالتعصب
> 
> إذا فَهِمت أخي الفاضل ما قُلت لك، وميَّزت الفوارق بين الصلابة في المذهب والتعصُّب المذهبي، يجب أن تفهم أيضا أمورا أخرى، شاعت في كتب بعض أهل العلم، يَصِفون فيها أقرانهم أو مناظريهم، أو من يحكون حالهم بـ: (التعصُّب)، إلاّ أنّك إذا تأملت هذه الصِفات وجدت أن أصحابها لم يفعلوا الشّيء الذّي يستحق أن يوصفوا مِن أَجلِه بالتعصُّب.
> ............ 
> من ذلك:
> ........
> 1. من أُعجِب بمذهبه الفِقهي، ووصَّى النّاس به.
> فإن اعتقد إمام من الأئمة: ترجيح مذهبه على غيره من المذاهب، وتقديمها عليها، بالأدلة الواضحة والبراهين، ثمّ نصح النّاس أن يكونوا على مذهبه 
> فلا أظنّ – والله أعلم- أنّه يَصِح لطالب العلم أن يُنكِر عليه. 
> ...


في الواقع لا يمكنني أن أنتقد ذلك الجزء لأن الأمر محتمل

يعني مثلا قد يقول قائل أن حنبلي - شافعي..الخ وأوصي الناس بالمذهب ، لكن سبب تهمته بالتعصب ليس هذا القول بذاته بل أمر أخر خارج عنه 

كلمة لعنة الله على من خالف أبا حنيفة واضحة في التعصب نعم ، لكن هذا الفصل يحتاج لنقل كلام عالم مثلا يؤيد أن الكلام السابق لم يكن صادرا عن تعصب 

في الواقع مترددة يعني هو مجرد طرح أو اقتراحات لا أستطيع الجزم.
لكن مثلا الإمام أحمد قال :لا تقلدني ولا تقلد مالكا ولا الشافعي ولا الأوزاعي وخذ من حيث أخذوا" مقدمة صفة الصلاة للألباني

وعامة سمعت الشيخ أبا إسحاق الحويني قال : أن الشيخ الألباني كان يوصي من أراد الدراسة على مذهب أن يبدأ بالمذهب الشافعي ، رغم أن الألباني كان على المذهب الحنفي.

لهذا لا يوجد لدي إضافة أو اعتراض صريح وإن كانت نصيحتي أن تبحث عن أقوال تدعم فكرتك أن هذه الأبيات لم تصدر عن تعصب بل عن صلابة.

لأن تعريفك للصلابة يظهر أنها في آحاد المسائل وليس في مجمل المذهب في حين أن التعصب تمسك بكل المذهب دون مراعاة دليل آحاد المسائل. والله أعلم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> 2. أن يستعمل لفظاً قد لا يروق لِمُخالِفه، فيَصِفه بالتعصب.
> 
> فهذا بعض الشّافعية انتقد على القاضي عياض، ونسبه إلى التعصب، وكان يقول: إنّه لم ينصف الشّافعي.
> 
> 
> فسأله بعض المالكية: ما رأيت في كلام القاضي الذّي لم يُنصِف فيه الشَّافعي ؟
> 
> 
> فقال له:
> ...


جزء رائع

هذا يقال للجميع وهو شبيه بما ذكرته من قبل أن ليس قول العالم هذا بدعة وهذا مخالف للدليل يعني أنه يبدع ويفسق المخالف، نعم هذه كلمات يستخدمها العلماء لرد قول المخالف لمذهبهم مع احترامهم للعالم 
فقط لو أصفت عبارة أن القاضي عياض كان مالكي (لا تتعب من التكرار ) وأنه قال هذه العبارة ولو نقلت له قولا أخر يجل فيه الشافعي كعالم ، إن شاء الله لن تعدم ذلك ،  تكون هكذا قد استكملت جمال الفقرة ورددت على من اتهم القاضي عياض بالتعصب .

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> 3. بعض الأقوال التّي قالها أصحابها، فَفهِمَها غيرهم على غير مرادها.
> 
> 
> 
> مثالها: مقولة الإمام أبي الحسن الكرخي  
> 
> حيث ثَبت عنه في كتابه (الأصول) أنّه قال: 
> 
> "الأصل أنّ كلّ آية تخالف قول أصحابنا فإنهّا تحمل على النسخ أو على الترجيح، والأولى أن تحمل على التأويل من جهة التوفيق!". 
> ...


أولا بارك الله فيك على حسن الظن بالعلماء هذا صار قليل والله في هذا الزمن

لكن أنت أقررت من قبل أن ليس كل قائل معصوم

فأولا نثبت نسبتها للعالم 

ثم نقول لعله كذا لعله كذا ، ولعله بالفعل أخطأ في العبارة فليس معصوما على كل حال

لكن من أين أتيت بتأويلك انها عبارة لتدريب الناشئة؟ لو كان هذا تأويل طالب قريب من هذا العالم لكان ذلك محتملا ، لكن في سياق البحث الأمثلة البعيدة أو التأويل الذي لا يسوغ تضعف سياق البحث وتضعف فكرته. والله أعلم





> وإن أردت أن تدرك فائدة هذه المقولة، فانظر في حال من أُخبِر في بِداية تفقهه أنّ الإمام الذّي يقرأ متنه الفقهي يخالف آيات صريحة، وأحاديث صحيحة لا تُعدُّ ولا تستقصى...!! 
> 
> .............




أنا قلت لك أنني طلبت العلم على أستاذة مذهبية
عندما كان يقع في قلبي أن كلام المذهب مخالف لدليل كنت أقول لها ذلك
كان ردها : نحن الآن ندرس هذا الكتاب ونفهم آرائه وأنا أشرح لك ما في الكتاب ، والصبر مفتاح الطلب .

هذا حل وسط 
حل أخر أن نقول الإمام ليس معصوم لكن الآن نحن نفهم كلامه وندرس بأسلوب منهجي وليس مطلوبا منك الآن الترجيح ومعرفة الخلاف.

فليس عليها أن نقول لي - كذبا - أن الحديث منسوخ أو مؤول أو أو ـ بل يوضح العالم أننا نفهم كلام هذا الإمام ،
ولو كان مثلا في عين المسألة رد للإمام على فهم الحديث يقوله العالم إذا كان يصلح للطالب معرفة الخلاف ، لكن لا ينبغي أيضا أن يقول العالم للطالب كلاما يوحي أن كلام العالم عصمة وأن ما خالفه مردود هكذا 

لو قال كل إمام هذا لطلابه فالنتيجة ان صغار الطلاب سينشأون على أن كلام الإمام عصمة
:

أتاني هواها قبل أن أعرف الهوى ........فصادف قلبا خاليا فتمكنا

فأول ما يخطه العالم على قلب الطالب يصعب محوه. والله تعالى أعلم.




> نسأل الله أن يوفق معلِّمينا إلى منهجيةالطلب قبل الطلب.


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> في الأخير: 
> 
> أدعوك أخي أن تنفض الغبار عن جسدك، فإن أردت أن تكون فقيهاً فابتعد عن هذه الاتهامات.
> .............
> فما أثنى الله على الفقهاء خير ثناء، 
> وما قال نبيه : "من يُرِد الله به خيراً يفقه في الدين"، إلاَّ لمنزلة هذا الفنّ.
> ......... 
> وأنصحك أخي الحبيب، وأقبل منه التعقيب (مهما كانت صِفته):
> إذا فَهِمت أنّ التعصب أمر قبيح، وآثاره وخيمة على الأمة، وعلى دين الله 
> ...


كلام جيد وهو عين اللا مذهبية أيضا.




> وكذلك شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، وتلميذه ابن القيم: عُلِم من كتبهما (إنكار التعصب)، ويستدل بعضهم بأقوالهما للتحرر من المذاهب جميعاً، وقد كانا على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ررر.
> ......
> وأمّا من يقول لك، إنّهما لم يكونا مقلدين للإمام أحمد، بل كانا يتبعان الدليل
> ...........
> فقل له: 
> "وهل الإمام أحمد كان على غير الدليل !!!".


بارك الله فيك كلام الإمامين ابن القيم وشيخه ابن تيمية ، ليس في التحرر من المذاهب بل في اتباع الدليل عند الاختلاف.

فإذا كان الإمام أحمد على الدليل والإمام مالك على الدليل فهل يتعارض الدليل ؟ أم أنهما مخطئ والأخر مصيب وكلاهما مأجور
البحث في مجمله رائع لكن ما وقفت عليه من خلال تعرفيك للا مذهبية هو سبب بعض العبارات التي قد تستفز البعض 

لا تخلط بين اللا مذهبية وبين فئة معينة ليس لها هم إلا التبديع والتفسيق .

عهدناك في البحث منصفا باحثا فلا تكن في هذه على غير ما كنت عليه بارك الله فيك وفي علمك 
وكما قلت لك لو اللا مذهبية هي اتباع الدليل ولو خالف قول الإمام فالشيخ الألباني والشيخ ابن عثيمين والشيه ابن باز ومن قبلهم الإمام ابن القيم وابن تيمية لا مذهبيين رغم أن كل منهم درس على مذهب 

فينبغي تحرير مصطلح المذهبية واللا مذهبية من وجهة نظر صاحبها
............



> اِفهم أخي....اِفهم...وار  ق بنفسك
> فإنّ بين التمذهب والتعصُّب الذّي فرَّق المسلمين فارق، فلا تُخلِط.
> ..............
> قال الإمام البشير الإبراهيمي في الآثار (ص: 1/ 165):
> "المذاهب الفقهية في حدِّ ذاتها ليست هي التّي فرَّقت المسلمين...".
> ...............


اللم ارزقنا علما نافعا وفقها في دينك وعملا متقبلا وإخلاصا وإيمانا راسخا وثبتنا على دينك وطاعتك وارزقنا قلبا يخشع لذكرك وإنصافا من أنفسنا لخلقك واقبضنا إليك غير ضالين ولا مضلين ولا مفتونين 





> انتهى من كتابته: أبو سعيد بن المبارك بوعزة.
> يوم: 23 ذي الحجة 1430هـ.
> 
> بالجزائر الحبيبة بلاد الإمام البشير الإبراهيمي.


رزقكم الله العلم النافع والعمل الصالح وبارك لكم في علمكم 

وفي الأخير ما كان من صواب فهو توفيق الله وكرمه ، فقد استخرت الله على هذا التعليق في المسجد الحرام ، فما وفقني الله فيه من قول فهو رزق الأخ الفاضل وما جانبني فيه الصواب فمن جهلي وزللي وغفلتي والله يغفر لنا ولكم 

وأختم بأبيات للشاطبي صاحب القراءات:
فيا أيها المجتاز نظمي ببابه .....ينادي عليه كاسد السوق أجملا
وظن به خيرا وسامح نسيجه.....بالاغضا   والحسنى وإن كان هلهلا
وإن كان خطأ فادّاركه بفضلة ....من الحلم وليصلحه من جاد مقولا

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك أشهد ألا إلا إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بورك فيكم أختي الفاضلة
لي عودة إن شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد الجروان

قال العلامه ابن بدران الحنبلي رحمه الله :
تنبيه : لا يذهب بك الوهم مما قدمنا إلى أن الذين اختاروا مذهب أحمد وقدموه على غيره من الأئمة وهم من كبار أصحابه أنهم اختاروا تقليده على تقليد غيره في الفروع فإن مثل هؤلاء يأبى ذلك مسلكهم في كتبهم ومصنفاتهم بل المراد باختيار مذهبه إنما هو السلوك على طريقة أصوله في استنباط الأحكام وإن شئت قل السلوك في طريق الاجتهاد مسلكه دون مسلك غيره على الطريقة التي سنبينها فيما بعد إن شاء الله .
وأما التقليد في الفروع : فإنه يترفع عنه كل من له ذكاء وفطنة وقدرة على تأليف الدليل ومعرفته وما التقليد إلا للضعفاء الجامدين الذين لا يفرقون بين الغث والسمين وكيف يظن بمثل أحمد بن جعفر ابن المنادي وأبي بكر النجاد ومحمد بن الحسن أبو بكر الآجري والحسن بن حامد والقاضي أبي يعلى محمد بن الحسين بن محمد بن خلف بن الفرا وأبي الوفاء علي بن عقيل البغدادي وأبي الخطاب محفوظ بن أحمد الكلوذاني وعلي بن عبيدالله الزاغواني وموفق الدين عبد الله بن قدامة المقدسي وشيخ الإسلام المجد ابن تيمية وحفيده الإمام تقي الدين أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن تيمية والمحقق شمس الدين محمد بن القيم وغيرهم أنهم مقلدون في الفروع وكتبهم الممتلئة بالأدلة طبقت الآفاق ومداركهم ومسالكهم سارت بمدحها الركبان وكتبهم ملأت قلب كل منصف من الإيمان والإيقان فتنبه أيها الألمعي ولا تكن من المقلدين

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> قال العلامه ابن بدران الحنبلي رحمه الله :
>  تنبيه : لا يذهب بك الوهم مما قدمنا إلى أن الذين اختاروا مذهب أحمد وقدموه على غيره من الأئمة وهم من كبار أصحابه أنهم اختاروا تقليده على تقليد غيره في الفروع فإن مثل هؤلاء يأبى ذلك مسلكهم في كتبهم ومصنفاتهم بل المراد باختيار مذهبه إنما هو السلوك على طريقة أصوله في استنباط الأحكام وإن شئت قل السلوك في طريق الاجتهاد مسلكه دون مسلك غيره على الطريقة التي سنبينها فيما بعد إن شاء الله .
>  وأما التقليد في الفروع : فإنه يترفع عنه كل من له ذكاء وفطنة وقدرة على تأليف الدليل ومعرفته وما التقليد إلا للضعفاء الجامدين الذين لا يفرقون بين الغث والسمين وكيف يظن بمثل أحمد بن جعفر ابن المنادي وأبي بكر النجاد ومحمد بن الحسن أبو بكر الآجري والحسن بن حامد والقاضي أبي يعلى محمد بن الحسين بن محمد بن خلف بن الفرا وأبي الوفاء علي بن عقيل البغدادي وأبي الخطاب محفوظ بن أحمد الكلوذاني وعلي بن عبيدالله الزاغواني وموفق الدين عبد الله بن قدامة المقدسي وشيخ الإسلام المجد ابن تيمية وحفيده الإمام تقي الدين أحمد بن عبد الحليم بن عبد السلام بن تيمية والمحقق شمس الدين محمد بن القيم وغيرهم أنهم مقلدون في الفروع وكتبهم الممتلئة بالأدلة طبقت الآفاق ومداركهم ومسالكهم سارت بمدحها الركبان وكتبهم ملأت قلب كل منصف من الإيمان والإيقان فتنبه أيها الألمعي ولا تكن من المقلدين



جزاك الله خيرا أخي محمد الجروان على نقلك لهذا الكلام
 ............
الأخت: "أم عبد الرحمن" أعقب على ما تفضلتم به في الأيام القليلة القادمة
عذرا على التأخير.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
أقول بداية: عذرا عن تأخري في التعقيب.
................

جاء في مقدمة الموضوع:




> وقد عدَّها بعضهمبأنّها (بِدعة)...وأنّهاا  اِبن المشؤومللمذاهبا  لفقهية..





> وألّفكتاباً..انت  هى فيه أنّ: الوسيلة الناجعة للقضاء على التعصُّب المذهبي هي:
> التخلُّص...والتح  ر من المذاهب الفقهية (!)، وأعطى بديلا..هو: الأخذ مباشرة من الكتاب والسنَّة !!



........................
وقد طالبت الأخت بحرفية النص الوارد في الكتاب، فقالت:




> سبق أن علقت على هذهالجزئية وأقول إن الإنصاف العلمي يتطلب نقلا لما ورد في الكتاب في سياق مفهوم ومنثم يتيح لي كقارئ أن أحكم على ما ورد وأثار حفيظة الكاتب.



والجواب:
أن إطلاق لفظ البدعة على التعصب واضح من خلال عنوان الكتاب، فقد سماه صاحبه: "بدعة التعصب المذهبي".
...................
و قال في مقدمته بأن التعصب هو الابن المشؤوم للمذاهب الفقهية.
......................
أما عن كيفية فهمي لنتيجة التحرر من المذاهب فهو وارد من خلال محطات كثيرة في كتابه
وإليك رابط الكتاب بصيغة pdf، حتى يسهل بعدها أن أحيلك على الكلام بأرقام الصفحات.
حمل من هنا
.....................




> أيها الكاتب الفاضل، هذا الكلام تهمة تلقيها على المذهبيين بغير قصد منك، فكونك تقول أن المذهبيين يخالفون الدليل ويخالفون الحديث الصحيح فهذه كارثة لأن هذا مما لا يسوغ أصلا ، وفي حد علمي أن علماء المذاهب خرجوا عن أقوال أئمتهم لكي يوافقوا الدليل في نظرهم ،





الجواب:
ما قصدت اتهام المذهبيين بمخالفة الحديث الصحيح
وإنما: "مفهوم كلامي: أن كثيرا من عوام الناس صار عندهم "التمذهب" هو: مخالفة الحديث، فربطوا بينه وبين التعصب.

أي أني عبرت عن فهم البعض، وليس إقرارا مني لذلك، وماهو آت في الموضوع موضح لما قصدت.
................
وما أورته من عبارات نصحت باستبدالها مكان ما قلنا هو عين ما قصدنا،
فقد قلت:



> "فلو أنك قلت ذلك بعبارة مثل : ولا شك أن المذهبية في المجمل لا تخالف الدليل ولكن البعض يظن هذا فيربط بينها وبين التعصب....".



فجزاك الله خيرا.
......................
أما قولك:




> ولا يمكن أن نقول أن كل أقوال عالم بعينه صحيحة بلا أخطاء لأن لا أحد معصوم، إذا العالم قد يرد عليه الخطأ والصواب وبالتالي فهو يخطئ ويصيب لكن الفرق بين العالم وغيره أن العالم مأجور على كل حال.
> ولهذا تجد في المذهب الواحد القولين والثلاثة.



لا أظن أن أحدا يعتقد ذلك
وفي الموضوع مزيد بيان.
.................
سؤال:
ألا تلاحظين أيتها الأخت الفاضلة، أن كل من يناقش مسألة المذهبية يردد هذه العبارة ؟.
ولو تتكرم الأخت الفاضلة وتعيد قراءة بعض المشاركات الواردة في هذا الموضوع تجد أن بعض من يناقشنا –سواء في موضوعنا هذا، أو بعض المواضيع ذات الصلة- يكررها على أسماعنا.
ويقول: ليست كل أقوال عالم بعينه صحيحة فلا أحد معصوم !

وكأن بيننا من يعتقد عصمة إمام من الأئمة الأربعة أو غيرهم !!.
..........................




> فإذا كنت تريد الذب عن المذهبية فلابد من الإنصاف ونحن معك نذب عن المذهبية كأسلوب دراسة ، ونذب عن أئمة المذاهب وعلماء المذاهب كلهم ، ولا ننفي أيضا أن في المذهبيين متعصبة لعالم بعينه بغير أدلة لا لشيء إلا أنهم وجدوا أهلهم على هذا المذهب وعلى إتباع هذا العالم.



جزاك الله خيرا
أنا أذب عن المذهبية كأسلوب للدراسة فقط
فهي السبيل الوحيد لتخريج أئمة مجتهدين
أما ما ذكرت من عصبيات فنحن نرفضها سواء كانت وليدة التمذهب، أم وليدة للتحرر.
ومن يطالع صفحات المنتديات يرى ما يندى له الجبين من أثار هذا التعصب المقيت، وكثير من أهله لم يعرفوا المذاهب الفقهية يومًا. 




> يعني وماذا في ذلك؟ أنا اليوم أقول أنا سلفية ولكني لا أتعصب لفلان وفلان ولست متعصبة لفلان وفلان ممن اشتهر طلابه بالتعصب له ، مع حبهم والثناء عليهم.
> يعني دفع التهمة عن الذات ليس عيبا فكما قلت لكم يوجد مذهبيين متعصبيين ويوجد لا مذهبيين أيضا متعصبيين



بورك فيك
ولكني قصدت أن كثرة الربط بين مصطلح التمذهب، ومصطلح التعصب، جعل الكثير يتبرأ، رغم أن العبارة قديما كانت تذكر دون قيود التبرئة.
...................




> قبل أن أستكمل جاءتني فكرة
> أنه ربما نكون جميعا - وأنا أيضا - عندنا مفهوم المذهبية واللامذهبية خطأ.



....................
جزاك الله خيرا
الآن أحس أننا يجب أن نتكلم بجدية
وكوني صاحب الموضوع الذي من حقه أن يقيم المشاركات الواردة فيه، فإني –بكل صراحة- أرى أن أكثر الإخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع لم يحرروا مفهوم المذهبية "خصوصاً".
ولك أن تشاركيني في وضع أهم النقاط التيِّ يدور حولها كلام الإخوة:
1. أنهم يركزون في نقد المذهبية على التعصب، وقد حاولت منذ بداية الموضوع أن أحرر الفروق بينهما، وقد وافقت على أن بين التعصب والتمذهب فروق.
.......................
2. أن بعض الإخوة يربط مسألة التمذهب بالتقليد الذي هو أخذ قول بغير معرفة لدليله، ومن ثم يسوقون أقوال الأئمة الأربعة في النهي عن تقليدهم.
......................
3. أن بعضهم يكرر أنه ليس يوجد إمام معصوم، وجميع أقواله صحيحة..
......................
4. وبعضهم يذكر المسائل الشاذة في المذهب، ويعلم جيدا أن الشاذ يحفظ ولا يقاس عليه، إلا أنه يحاول التعميم (وتلك الكارثة).
................
فلاحظي أيتها الفاضلة، فإني أرى أنك تريدين فهم المذهبية حقا
وقد علمت أننا ننكر التعصب، ولا ندعي عصمة لأحد، وننكر المسائل الشاذة القليلة جدا
فمن كان لامذهبيا وأراد أن يناقشنا في المسألة فيجب عليه أن يواجهنا فيما نطرحه.
..............
نتابع إن شاء الله.

----------


## ابونصر المازري الجزائري

أخي الباتني هذه الردود اكثرها لا معنى له ، انصحك ان تهتم بالتحصيل الفقهي والاصلي ودع عنك امر العامة

----------


## أسامة ضيف الله

> قال مالك أيضا :"قال ابن وهب سمعت مالكا سئل عن تخليل الأصابع في الوضوء فقال ليس ذلك على الناس ، قال فتركته حتى خف الناس فقلت له عندنا في ذلك سنة ، فقال وما هي ؟ قلت حدثنا الليث بن سعد وابن لهيعة وعمرو بن الحارث عن يزيد بن عمرو المعافري عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي عن المستورد بن شداد القرشي قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدلك بخنصره ما بين أصابع رجليه" . فقال : إن هذا الحديث حسن ، وما سمعت به قط إلا الساعة ثم سمعته بعد ذلك يُسأل فيأمر بتخليل الأصابع" صححه الألباني قي مقدمة صفة صلاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر تخريجه.



استفسار:
أرجو توضيح موقف الإمام مالك بعد وصول الحديث إليه عقب اجتهاده في المسألة ؟.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> استفسار:
> أرجو توضيح موقف الإمام مالك بعد وصول الحديث إليه عقب اجتهاده في المسألة ؟.


لنا عودة أخي أسامة ضيف الله، فلا تعجل على أخيك حفظك الله.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الأخ الفاضل: أسامة ضيف الله جزاك الله خيرا، وعذرا على التأخير.
أخي الكريم:
اعلم رحمك الله أن الإمام مالك، مثله مثل الأئمة أصحاب المذاهب المتبعة، يجعلون حديث رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أصلا من أصول الاستدلال.
وقضوا معظم حياتهم في حفظ سنة رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: .
وبنوا عليها أحكام فقهية كثيرة.
وإذا حكموا في المسألة، ثم علموا قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بخلاف ما حكموا عادوا إلى قول رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  وتركوا قولهم.
ومن أمثلة ذلك، ما يذكره بعض الأئمة في كتبهم من رواية الإمام ابن وهب لحديث تخليل الأصابع في الوضوء.
.......................
إلا أن التأصيل العلمي أخي الفاضل يفرض عليك أن لا تقف عند هذا الكلام، حتى لا  معالجتك لبعض المسائل معالجة سطحية.
.....................
فينبغي أن تعرف أصول الأئمة حتى تعلم طريقة التقديم والتأخير عند التعارض، وهو ما يسمى بالترجيح.
فليس كل حديث ظهر لك في آخر الزمان، وعلمت أن مالكا، أو الشافعي لم يعمل به، قلت بأن الأئمة لو وصلهم الحديث لعملوا به.
فهذه معالجة سطحية
فقد تقرأ يوما الموطأ وتجد فيه ذلك الحديث، فكيف يرويه ولم يعمل به.
..........................
واعلم أن من أصول مالك أن يقدم عمل أهل المدينة على خبر الآحاد، وقوله هذا قول راجح قوي مبني على أدلة سمعية، وعقلية، وحسية ليس المجال يسمح بالخوض فيها.
........................
كذلك تقدم القواعد العامة، والأصول الكلية، والمقاصد الشرعية، والمصالح المرسلة على بعض الأخبار لأنها قطعية الدلالة.
.......................
ومثله مذهب الإمام أبو حنيفة، والليث، والشافعي
ولكل مذهب أصول، وقواعد منهجية.
......................
أرجو أن أكون قد أوصلت لك الفكرة.
وشكر الله لك.

----------


## حارث همام

هناك فرق بين الصلابة والتعصب في جواهر الفتاوى للإمام محمد بن عبد الرشيد الكرماني الحنفي المتوفى سنة 565 هـ:

http://makhtota.ksu.edu.sa/Images/Ma...7/DSC00003.JPG
http://makhtota.ksu.edu.sa/Images/Ma...7/DSC00315.JPG
في الصفحة اليمنى

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> هناك فرق بين الصلابة والتعصب في جواهر الفتاوى للإمام محمد بن عبد الرشيد الكرماني الحنفي المتوفى سنة 565 هـ:
> 
> http://makhtota.ksu.edu.sa/Images/Ma...7/DSC00003.JPG
> http://makhtota.ksu.edu.sa/Images/Ma...7/DSC00315.JPG
> في الصفحة اليمنى


بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

> هناك فرق بين الصلابة والتعصب في جواهر الفتاوى للإمام محمد بن عبد الرشيد الكرماني الحنفي المتوفى سنة 565 هـ:


نصُّه:"قال فخر الدين لما سئل عن التعصب في المذهب قال: الصلابة في المذهب واجب, والتعصب لا يجوز, والصلابة أن يعمل بما هو مذهبه ويرى حقا وصوابا, والتعصبُ السفاهةُ والجفاء في صاحب المذهب الآخر وما يرجع إلى نقضه ولا يجوز ذلك, فإن أئمة المسلمين كانوا في طلب الحق وهم على الصواب" انتهى منه بحروفه

----------


## حارث همام

تعريف آخر للصلابة في المذهب من كتاب المرجاني الحنفي، ناظورة الحق:

http://ia600305.us.archive.org/20/it...i-books/25.pdf

انظروا صـ 35.

----------

